# How many male/female users are a part of this community?



## MattKimura

Through all my experiences with TheBellTree, I'm starting to notice the lack of male players. I seem to find a female player every time. I'm wondering if the Animal Crossing community consists mostly of girls. So I decided to make this poll to see how many of you are out there :3

I myself am a male, one of the only ones around o:

I think this is paradise for males, since there's so many females to play with. What's good about most females is that they tend to be kind and appreciative. Guys on the other hand are "Cool, thx bro." *No great feeling of appreciation there. I just had bad experiences with some, so I'm closer to the female side of the community.
What do you think about male or female users, which do you prefer to play with?

(Also vote if you're a male or female)

*Mod Note May 2020*: poll updated to add non-binary option and allow vote changes. See this post for more information.


----------



## tigereyes86

On my best friends list, I have my bf, and one other boy, also a girl.  So I'm skewed towards boys there, but in my friend list, there are more girls.  I would say in general the girls have been nicer, but that's not to say that I haven't had nice boys too.  Maybe being a girl gets a different reaction?


----------



## Lauren

I know a lot more guys on here than girls. I think that's purely down to to IRC.


----------



## MattKimura

tigereyes86 said:


> On my best friends list, I have my bf, and one other boy, also a girl.  So I'm skewed towards boys there, but in my friend list, there are more girls.  I would say in general the girls have been nicer, but that's not to say that I haven't had nice boys too.  Maybe being a girl gets a different reaction?



I forgot to mention my bf list. 100% females, and all from TheBellTree :3

Wow o_0   8 female votes in 2 minutes. That was fast!


----------



## Thunder

I'm a guy. (Which may be surprising to most people)

Overall I think I've got more females on my friends list, but I think I've got more dudes on my BF List.


----------



## Hound00med

I'm a male.. I do find more females playing AC.. But I like how relaxed of a game AC is, you don't have to be on edge while you're taking down a big boss or challenge or something.. I like that about most games I play.. But I also do find I prefer more guy villagers to girls, lol .. I mean there are so many lousy Peppy, Snooty and Uchi villagers.. There are plenty of awesome Normals though


----------



## MattKimura

Thunder said:


> I'm a guy. (Which may be surprising to most people)
> 
> Overall I think I've got more females on my friends list, but I think I've got more dudes on my BF List.



I don't know too much about you, but when I first saw you I thought you a girl, because of your avatar. I like that about you, You get to be both genders.


----------



## oiwa

i never realized how many girls are on thebelltree forums until i saw the poll and stopped to think about it
i am a girl but i never pay attention that much, but i will say playing with people on ACNL has been positive with everyone


----------



## Thunder

MattKimura said:


> I don't know too much about you, but when I first saw you I thought you a girl, because of your avatar. I like that about you, You get to be both genders.



Heh, well that's one way of looking at it.

I kind of figured there'd be more males, but I suppose I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## cagedhyena

To be fair, Animal Crossing isn't exactly a game that would generate interest in an average male. I am not surprised at the fact that more females play the game. 

But it's a comfy game, and I like being comfortable.


----------



## Thunder

Perhaps I should'ved worded that better, I knew there would be more female players than male, but I wasn't expecting it to be by that much.

Then again it's probably a little early to judge.


----------



## gillynomad

I'm female that is always mistaken as male when online. Probably doesn't help that my character in AC is male.


----------



## Farobi

i see some males in the female part of the poll. i was expecting a bit more males too tbh.


----------



## Rendra

I am female. I have 2 games/towns. One town is full of boys (I use this one to go on-line with others) & the other town is full of girls. I have 4 characters in each town. It does keep me busy but it means I get 8 Event/DLC items each time, which I give away to friends in other regions or to NA friends who can't change their router to 'Bestbuy'.


----------



## Paint

I'm a boy, but I haven't checked in a while so..


----------



## Vida

I'm female  I had expected that there were more female players but that much? To me, Animal Crossing seems like a gender neutral game.


----------



## SliceAndDice

I'm not too surprised at the fact that there is a lot of girls here. The majority of the hardcore gaming population is still male while a lot of girls enjoy casual gaming now and then. Animal Crossing or The Sims 3 are good examples of "casual games". It's cuteness factor also adds to that, I guess.
My friendlist is mainly populated by females too. All the guys I have on there stopped playing weeks ago, sadly.


----------



## Imbakatten

I'm a boy ^.^ On my friend list I have four boys and five girls.


----------



## Psydye

Male here.


----------



## iLoveYou

Lauren said:


> I know a lot more guys on here than girls. I think that's purely down to to IRC.



That & Mumble. I remember when it was late at night (my timezone) there used to be like 9 guys on at a time and 2 girls usually. On the IRC there is definitely more guys than girls most of the time.

*P.S:* I'm a girl. :>


----------



## sock

I think there's more girls play and less boys use the forums and stuff. As you said, girls can be more appreciative. Boys seem to want to play COD and stuff like that. I always find boys like fighting games and stuff-also so they can show of to their mates that they are playing 18 rated games at 10 yrs old! LOL. I think most of my 3DS friends are girls, but I have found a very kind, appreciative boy-friend (we are NOT together btw!) and we play together often. I think more boys SHOULD play acnl though! Looking at the votes us girls are winning by far at mo! I suppose boy's are more well known for gaming (minecraft, cod, etc) and more girls for social networking and using forums. 

BTW i am a girl, ik my pics of Walker but it's cuz he's my fave villager


----------



## Farobi

Not many girls use forums :L

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got walker in my campsite but tt'd him out xP


----------



## Bones

You can blame society for most of it. lol.

I've met a lot of other guys who are really into games like this, but simply don't play it because a lot of people would think that it's "wrong" simply because they're male. It's daft as hell.


----------



## Psydye

I'd say guys like that really need to grow up...seriously, that's just an asinine mindset....as well as the people judging them. But hey, whatevs!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

A lot of guys I know think it's really lame to play RPGs or anything other than Madden and COD. So I can understand a lack of males on an Animal Crossing forum. 
But as a girl, I have noticed there are many other girls but there's also some guys! My friend list is mainly guys and I don't have any BFs in New Leaf cause none of my IRL friends have it.


----------



## Byngo

I'm not that surprised. Wasn't there a graph thing or something that showed how much each gender bought AC:NL, 56% Female, 44% Male, or something like that. 

My BF list is about equal in guys and girls, but the girls seem to have stuck around much longer.


----------



## idiotcurl

I am female...most days. I was introduced to Animal Crossing by a guy, though, back in grade three.


----------



## MattKimura

brightblueberry333 said:


> I think there's more girls play and less boys use the forums and stuff. As you said, girls can be more appreciative. Boys seem to want to play COD and stuff like that. I always find boys like fighting games and stuff-also so they can show of to their mates that they are playing 18 rated games at 10 yrs old! LOL. I think most of my 3DS friends are girls, but I have found a very kind, appreciative boy-friend (we are NOT together btw!) and we play together often. I think more boys SHOULD play acnl though! Looking at the votes us girls are winning by far at mo! I suppose boy's are more well known for gaming (minecraft, cod, etc) and more girls for social networking and using forums.
> 
> BTW i am a girl, ik my pics of Walker but it's cuz he's my fave villager



I'm glad you feel the same about male gamers xD
Just like guys outside of gaming, they tend to be cruel and cause most of the crimes out there.
It's the same in gaming, they tend to make the online experience unpleasant.
I myself am a kind male player, but for some reason I ended up on Animal Crossing instead. I just don't like online games as much, on the PS3 or Xbox. Animal Crossing is such a nice game to play, it's fun sharing things and making others happy. That's my goal,, to bring happiness to others by sharing things freely without asking for rewards of any kind. If you check out my giveaway threads, you'd see my kindness xD

It's really satisfying to help you girls because you actually enjoy and appreciate everything I give you. I'm not sure, but girls have a soft side that I like, unlike guys.

I tend to find male gamers, using female characters as their main character. Saying that the female character's clothing and furniture are much cuter than guy's stuff. Pretty true, but I just created a female secondary character for that. So she can have her own cute house :3



Farobi said:


> Not many girls use forums :L



That's what I thought, but turns out that this is a forum that actually has plenty of females, even mothers and teachers! This community really surprises me, it's the best forum I've joined <3


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Well I'm a girl (I think so... ) but I also have a boy character. I occasionally play on him when I'm doing trades/going to people's towns. I've made a lot of female bfs this way, and I really have no idea why... I guess playing on my guy makes people think I'm really nice for some reason (Ok, I DO act more girly on my guy char), yet on my girl (main) I have wayy more guy bfs.
Even though I virtually act the same on both chars, I guess people enjoy interacting with opposite genders.


----------



## radical6

eh
my friendlist only has like 3 boys out of 47 people added


----------



## Blues

MattKimura said:


> I'm glad you feel the same about male gamers xD
> Just like guys outside of gaming, they tend to be cruel and cause most of the crimes out there.
> It's the same in gaming, they tend to make the online experience unpleasant.
> I myself am a kind male player, but for some reason I ended up on Animal Crossing instead. I just don't like online games as much, on the PS3 or Xbox. Animal Crossing is such a nice game to play, it's fun sharing things and making others happy. That's my goal,, to bring happiness to others by sharing things freely without asking for rewards of any kind. If you check out my giveaway threads, you'd see my kindness xD
> 
> It's really satisfying to help you girls because you actually enjoy and appreciate everything I give you. I'm not sure, but girls have a soft side that I like, unlike guys.
> 
> I tend to find male gamers, using female characters as their main character. Saying that the female character's clothing and furniture are much cuter than guy's stuff. Pretty true, but I just created a female secondary character for that. So she can have her own cute house :3
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought, but turns out that this is a forum that actually has plenty of females, even mothers and teachers! This community really surprises me, it's the best forum I've joined <3



It's pretty much no secret for me. I mean, look at my sig! But I've been mistaken for a female before. It was interesting...

I dislike most games on the PS and XBox. And I think that CoD and Battlefield and whatever are a waste of valuable game industry space. But AC really stands out, like you said. It's fun just making people happy and all that.

I've considered making a female character to use all the dresses and cute stuff on... Because as a guy, the only cute thing I can tolerate on my character is a flower.

And I agree, this is the best forum I've joined! (Also only the second forum I've joined, but that's irrelevant).

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I've seen your kindness in action! You gave me a golden axe for free. I still feel like I owe ya something...


----------



## MattKimura

Blues said:


> And I've seen your kindness in action! You gave me a golden axe for free. I still feel like I owe ya something...



No way xD I do kind actions without the need of any kind of rewards. You already payed me back by letting me go to your town two times, for turnips. That was a life saver, earned me the gold turnip badge ^_^
Plus you're kind yourself, personality wise

You're one of the guys I never regret playing with


----------



## Blues

MattKimura said:


> No way xD I do kind actions without the need of any kind of rewards. You already payed me back by letting me go to your town two times, for turnips. That was a life saver, earned me the gold turnip badge ^_^
> Plus you're kind yourself, personality wise
> 
> You're one of the guys I never regret playing with



Well, true. That part of me that still wants to repay you is very small now.

Thanks! Same with you.


----------



## Leanne

Blues said:


> I've considered making a female character to use all the dresses and cute stuff on... Because as a guy, the only cute thing I can tolerate on my character is a flower.



A friend of mine is a guy physically, and a girl mentally. He created a male character, but he expressed all that by dressing his character with all the cute stuff. When he first got the game I dressed him up like a doll hahahaha ^^;.


----------



## SockHead

Hello ladies


----------



## mewzy

I don't even have to answer this :3 my avatar screams female  Hello Sockhead


----------



## MattKimura

SockHead said:


> Hello ladies



Lmao!


----------



## Thunder

SockHead said:


> Hello ladies



go home, sockhead


----------



## Blues

SockHead said:


> Hello ladies



Leave it to SockHead...


----------



## Mino

Cooties. Everywhere.

I'm itchy.


----------



## Wallytehcat

That explains why I find more females online in New Leaf.


----------



## SecondSider

Wow, this is why the boys always lose in "Count until a female posts!"


----------



## Jas0n

SecondSider said:


> Wow, this is why the boys always lose in "Count until a female posts!"



Haven't the boys won the last two?


----------



## Chris

I'm non-binary.

Most of my friends list is male. It was female-dominated until recently when I deleted all of the people I hadn't played with in a long time.


----------



## broadwaythecat

I'm guessing that most of the males on here are either adults or young adults because most boys these days wouldn't be caught dead playing a "sissy game".


----------



## unravel

SockHead said:


> Hello ladies



Heyyyy thurrrrr gurrrllllz wanna hang out :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Which reminds me *plays blurred lines by Robin Thicke*


----------



## Jake

Farobi said:


> i see some males in the female part of the poll.



maybe because their sex is male but they identify as female.
(soz that sounds rude)


----------



## Midoriya

Jas0n said:


> Haven't the boys won the last two?




You're thinking of the Boys VS. Girls game


I'm a male, but none of the teenagers in my area play animal crossing.  It's usually, HEY MAN, I JUST KILLED THIS GUY ON COD gaikhkh.  And most people my age are immature jerks.  On here most of my friends are girls, and in real life most of my friends are boys because I get nervous when even standing near a girl in real life.


----------



## Croconaw

I am a female.


----------



## Midoriya

Feraligatr said:


> I am a female.



I thought you were a male.  I feel dumb now, lol


----------



## Croconaw

Don't feel dumb. That happens a lot. Even more on ACC.


----------



## Cobber

Female all the way!


----------



## Chromie

Feraligatr said:


> Don't feel dumb. That happens a lot. Even more on ACC.



Stupid ACC...*grumble grumble*


Male here. Doesn't really matter to me if I play with a chick or dude. I like to meet people so I tend to really only people from the NYC. 




lookyhooky said:


> I'm guessing that most of the males on here are either adults or young adults because most boys these days wouldn't be caught dead playing a "sissy game".




Well come on give us some credit. Animal Crossing has sold over 5 million in the west already not everyone who bought it is a woman. Then again I'm 21 so I guess I'm a young adult. I'm also someone who pimped out Recettear to anyone who would try it.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Feraligatr said:


> Don't feel dumb. That happens a lot. Even more on ACC.



I thought you were a guy too, probably because you are a Feraligatr.


----------



## Cobber

Chromie said:


> Stupid ACC...*grumble grumble*
> 
> 
> Male here. Doesn't really matter to me if I play with a chick or dude. I like to meet people so I tend to really only people from the NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well come on give us some credit. Animal Crossing has sold over 5 million in the west already not everyone who bought it is a woman. Then again I'm 21 so I guess I'm a young adult. I'm also someone who pimped out Recettear to anyone who would try it.



That's another reason I join forums, I like meeting people. Ha!


----------



## Chromie

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I thought you were a guy too, probably because you are a Feraligatr.




Ha, same here. Then again I play a lot of MMO's and assume everyone is a guy.



Cobber said:


> That's another reason I join forums, I like meeting people. Ha!




Same here! I'm also on Neogaf and I like to participate in the New York meet up. It's fun meeting people from forums cause clearly we all share our love of Animal Crossing/Games/anime/etc.


----------



## Superpenguin

I'm a male. I play with both genders on ACNL generally equally, I suppose. Though, of the majority of the people that I actually talk to in game a lot, it's mostly males.


----------



## SockHead

Stickied this because I thought it might be cool to use this as some sort of consensus of the male to female ratio.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I don't ascribe to your gender stereotypes. I have transcended all. I'm a guy.


----------



## Brabus E73

I'm a 23 y/o guy and don't mind playing with either. I treat people well, no matter what race or gender.


----------



## MattKimura

Brabus E73 said:


> I'm a 23 y/o guy and don't mind playing with either. I treat people well, no matter what race or gender.


 my level of kindness. I enjoy helping everyone to the max!


----------



## Chromie

MattKimura said:


> Well thank goodness there are mostly girls here, they have the ability to be kind hearted and appreciative (I said this before)



Now you're just being sexist man...


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I actually know lots more male players than female, but according to the poll most of us are female, including myself!


----------



## Midoriya

MattKimura said:


> It's true that most males on here aren't young. Usually in their 20's. I myself am in the early 20's, and a male AC player.
> But girls, range from all ages on here, they're taking over D:
> Well thank goodness there are mostly girls here, they have the ability to be kind hearted and appreciative (I said this before)
> 
> But I now know that I'm not the only kind male user here on TBT. But I don't think any of them can compare to my level of kindness. I enjoy helping everyone to the max!




What are you talking about?  I'm 16 and I'm a nice guy.  I agree with Chromie.

We really shouldn't be comparing niceness here.  There's different age people on this forum that are nice and not nice.  It doesn't depend on their gender or age.


----------



## oath2order

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> What are you talking about?  I'm 16 and I'm a nice guy.  I agree with Chromie.
> 
> We really shouldn't be comparing niceness here.  There's different age people on this forum that are nice and not nice.  It doesn't depend on their gender or age.



Oh hey, welcome back!


----------



## Mino

MattKimura said:


> But I now know that I'm not the only kind male user here on TBT. But I don't think any of them can compare to my level of kindness. I enjoy helping everyone to the max!



You've managed to simultaneously make being a "nice guy" into a competition and be a **** about it.

Nice work, champ.


----------



## Mary

Mino said:


> You've managed to simultaneously make being a "nice guy" into a competition and be a **** about it.
> 
> Nice work, champ.



You just made my day. *high-fives*


----------



## Chromie

Mino said:


> You've managed to simultaneously make being a "nice guy" into a competition and be a **** about it.
> 
> Nice work, champ.



Ha, I like this guy.


Can I be your sweetest princess Matt?


----------



## ShinyYoshi

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> We really shouldn't be comparing niceness here.  There's different age people on this forum that are nice and not nice.  It doesn't depend on their gender or age.



I like this post right here. 
I've interacted with plenty of snotty girls and plenty of nice ones. The same with guys. People with bad attitudes come in all ages and genders. It just seems that there are more girls and more of them want to be nice.


----------



## Celestefey

ShinyYoshi said:


> I like this post right here.
> I've interacted with plenty of snotty girls and plenty of nice ones. The same with guys. People with bad attitudes come in all ages and genders. It just seems that there are more girls and more of them want to be nice.



Aah this is true you know. ^ Just because you may have met more "mean" male players does not mean that every male on this forum is a bully or a horrible person. That's ridiculous! 

I'm a female, though. I think females just tend to be more attracted to Animal Crossing moreso than males. I know people say that Animal Crossing is more of a "girl" kind of game, but I still think both males and females can play it...


----------



## BeckTheMayor

I prefer to play with boys, even though I am a female. I grew up with boys and my best friend IRL is a boy, so yeah :T


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I don't think female users are more appreciative or nicer than male users. I think it runs the gamut for both genders. I've Wi-Fi'd with female users that I thought were a bit rude (not TBT, somewhere else), and guys that were super nice and willing to put up with me being scatterbrained, having Wi-Fi connection issues, etc.

If anything I think the appreciation just gets expressed differently, but I think that's due to society's different expectations for how each gender should act and speak.


----------



## dollydaydream

I'm a female and I love games and playing with either genders, Although there are certain attributes closely associated with specifically male or female users you can never tell what somebody is like in the gaming world simply based on gender stereotypes.  I'm happy to play with boys or girls and like to get to know people through the world of gaming whilst still enjoying the game.


----------



## SockHead

Chromie said:


> Ha, I like this guy.
> 
> 
> Can I be your sweetest princess Matt?



Mino is mine


----------



## mewzy

Chromie said:


> Stupid ACC...*grumble grumble*
> 
> 
> Male here. Doesn't really matter to me if I play with a chick or dude. I like to meet people so I tend to really only people from the NYC.



I visit NYC a lot!Bf is from Queens, NYC as well!i'd love to meet fellow AC players in person


----------



## Chromie

mewzy said:


> I visit NYC a lot!Bf is from Queens, NYC as well!i'd love to meet fellow AC players in person



Ha well I just found someone on Belltree to talk and play with!


----------



## Monobear

I hate when girls say they hate being around other girls. A very big turn-off and immature in my eyes. The "Smurfette Syndrome" is ugly on anybody.

I'm either gender, depending on my mood.


----------



## in-a-pickle

I'm a guy, but I've noticed mostly girls on here, of course that's mostly an assumption c:


----------



## SecondSider

Either gender can work for me. But I don't have too many people added on my 3DS, though.


----------



## Chromie

SecondSider said:


> Either gender can work for me. But I don't have too many people added on my 3DS, though.



Yea I try to keep the count low mostly to people I know in real life 'cept a few online people. 

Hey Second I have to ask do you like Space Odyssey? I would think so if you're a cinephile. Kubrick was a god.


----------



## SecondSider

Chromie said:


> Yea I try to keep the count low mostly to people I know in real life 'cept a few online people.
> 
> Hey Second I have to ask do you like Space Odyssey? I would think so if you're a cinephile. Kubrick was a god.



_2001: A Space Odyssey_ was pure genius. I know that if Stanley Kubrick's name is on any film's cover/poster, it's going to be a good one.


----------



## Chromie

SecondSider said:


> _2001: A Space Odyssey_ was pure genius. I know that if Stanley Kubrick's name is on any film's cover/poster, it's going to be a good one.



When I watched it as a child it forever changed how I can view films. It's my favorite movie to this day.


----------



## rubyy

What if you're a boy and a girl? 

Which option do we pick?


----------



## Chromie

Rubyy said:


> What if you're a boy and a girl?
> 
> Which option do we pick?



I guess someone needs hermaphrodite to the list.


----------



## MayorKippen

I just started playing online with a few players online, and I can say that I have nothing but nice things to say about them. I was playing with a male online and had a few questions about pathways. He was very nice and walked me around his town, explaining 
a lot to me that I've never heard before. Although the ladies on my friends list are very nice, I'd have to say the males tend to be nicer.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I'm female but most people assume I'm a guy because of my username and because I have a male mayor. I don't really care though. The internet has been assuming I'm male due to gender ambiguous usernames since the mid-90s. 

I really don't care if I play with guys or girls. I'm used to playing with guys more than girls *in general* for video games though, because that's simply who mostly plays video games. 

I have not had different treatment from male or female users here on the boards. I've had both guys and girls be super generous and honest and friendly. I've had both guys and girls sometimes wander off and be slightly unpredictable. *shrug* Most people on these forums I've met are great regardless of gender.


----------



## Chu

I'm not surprised that there are more girls. I personally have played with a mix. I haven't really met anyone rude, though I do notice that boys _tend _to not like to chat as much. Which is fine because I don't particularly enjoy typing on the DS anyway. I'd play with anyone regardless of gender though, it's not as if I'm looking for a boyfriend lol.


----------



## Chromie

Chu said:


> I'm not surprised that there are more girls. I personally have played with a mix. I haven't really met anyone rude, though I do notice that boys _tend _to not like to chat as much. Which is fine because I don't particularly enjoy typing on the DS anyway. I'd play with anyone regardless of gender though, it's not as if I'm looking for a boyfriend lol.



I tend to add people to Skype cause I can't stand the in-game keyboard! But yea the last several people wouldn't mutter two sentences so I deleted them. Sorry but if you're gonna play a social game be social.


----------



## Midoriya

Chu said:


> I'm not surprised that there are more girls. I personally have played with a mix. I haven't really met anyone rude, though I do notice that boys _tend _to not like to chat as much. Which is fine because I don't particularly enjoy typing on the DS anyway. I'd play with anyone regardless of gender though, it's not as if I'm looking for a boyfriend lol.



I'm one of the few boys I guess then that plays the game just to chat.  Everyone is different, regardless of gender though.  I just don't like trading, don't know what villager trading is, and don't like actually playing the game too much.  I don't want to use Mumble or the IRC either; just my preference.


----------



## Chu

Chromie said:


> Sorry but if you're gonna play a social game be social.



Right, except that if I'm just trading or buying items, which is what I usually do on this site, I don't feel like I need to engage in a lengthy conversation. That isn't to say that when I play with friends or hope-to-be friends that I don't talk, because I do. But I was simply saying that for the majority of the time I find typing on the DS hard so I'd prefer to limit it to "hi! Thank you!" And anything else that is needed.


----------



## Caius

Neither. I identify with a meat popsicle.


----------



## Midoriya

Zr388 said:


> Neither. I identify with a meat popsicle.



Come on, we all know you're female


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Female. If you couldn't tell, now you know.


----------



## meowlerrz

Female.
I've noticed more girls play than boys but I do know boys that play


----------



## Officer Berri

Girl. Girl Imma girl I'm a girl girl girl.

I am female. Pink and rainbows and kittens and stuff!


----------



## Razzy

malllleeee


----------



## GreenLeaf

Yes I'm female 
a cute girly girl with glasses that loves synthesizers old electronics , formula 1 and IRL cars... oh! and old biplanes from the first world war as they were cute stuffed animals <3 

oh well...


----------



## Brendino

I'm a male, but it doesn't really surprise me all that much that there's a larger female playerbase, since it's more on the casual spectrum of games (though, I was expecting something closer to a 50/50 split than 65/35).


----------



## Illya Tsubomi

I'm female. 

I'm not very surprised with less males too, but I agree on AC being comfy.


----------



## Retro Rider

I knew females would dominate :y


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I'm male.. if I enjoy a game I'll play it. Don't care what anybody else has to say about that..


----------



## Byngo

Takoya said:


> I'm male.. if I enjoy a game I'll play it. Don't care what anybody else has to say about that..



Who questioned that?

o-o...


----------



## Stargazer741

Male. just noticed theres a lot more girls than boys here.


Spoiler: ...



Thats a good change from where I was.


----------



## Laurina

Female. I'm not surprise that the community has a larger female fan base, just different since all my guy friends here play and are more familiar with Animal Crossing games than my girl friends. I think I know of one who openly said that she has played it and enjoyed it.


----------



## Silverpine

I'm female. Most of my friends who play ACNL are guys, so I'm happy to find a community with other women.


----------



## Kyle

I have a beard
so yeah


----------



## JeanGiraffe

I'm a girl,
I prefer to play with females because boys make me more shy and awkward than I already am.   ><;;; But I have played with boys before and have also enjoyed it. 

Btw I didn't mention this yesterday, but what Matt said in the first post was really sweet!


----------



## Serk102

Wow, did not realize the gender skew here. Apparently I need to spend less time on reddit and more on animal crossing.


----------



## Croconaw

I'm a girl.


----------



## itzafennecfox

I'm a girl. It does seem as if there are more girls, especially since most of the people on my friends list are girls, but I've gone on Club Tortimer and definitely encountered more boys than girls there, I wonder why?


----------



## Coexist

Yea so... I've added like 9 people all from an Animal Crossing forum/community and they all happened to be females, LOL. which is not a bad thing really. I'm quite surprised the amount of females doubles the male population actually. o_o


----------



## Ai Priestess

I am not surprised that there is more female users.  :3

Go girls!


----------



## Psydye

Saucy wenches! We need more twig n' two berries' in here! XD


----------



## Byngo

Psydye said:


> Saucy wenches! We need more twig n' two berries' in here! XD



Twig n' two berries. What? o-o

Edit: Nvm I figured it out and LOL.


----------



## CM Mark

lookyhooky said:


> I'm guessing that most of the males on here are either adults or young adults because most boys these days wouldn't be caught dead playing a "sissy game".



You are right with me. I'm a 33 year old male.


----------



## Lunie

Surprised that there are so many males playing ACNL :>
It is good to see people actually playing a game and don't care about how society judge :v


----------



## Cou

Awww, I haven't really played with a lot of males, but I would say, I love the females here. ^_^ Everyone's so sweet and lovely and makes me wanna help them more.  As for boys, well, I agree with you... Most of the guys here are like, "Ok, see ya."

But I really am surprised that guys actually play ACNL.  So cute and adorable and wow, so unexpected XD

Still looking forward to playing with you soon, Matt. <3


----------



## Byngo

Cou said:


> Awww, I haven't really played with a lot of males, but I would say, I love the females here. ^_^ Everyone's so sweet and lovely and makes me wanna help them more.  As for boys, well, I agree with you... Most of the guys here are like, "Ok, see ya."[/SIZE]



I kind if feel this way. Now, before I say anything I'm telling people now that I know there's males out there that are like this, BUT in my experiences in New Leaf I haven't met a male like this. Anyways, any trades I ever do the females are chatty and generally nice and leave me a Wi-fi rating, boys? Not so much. They usually just say one word and are done, and I've never got a wi-fi rating from a guy. So, yeah. o;

People better not twist my words into something else, because it seems like a lot of people like to do that~


----------



## Silversea

Now that this thread has extended for a while, the more expected outcome has shown itself ^^.

I'm going to generalize and say most current generation males are (generally) more into Halo, Call of Duty and action/battle games rather than the silent, roleplaying aspect of Animal Crossing. AC also has a reputation for being "childish" and "girly" so this doesn't help.

But a lot of boys picked up New Leaf so that might change.


----------



## Midoriya

Silversea said:


> Now that this thread has extended for a while, the more expected outcome has shown itself ^^.
> 
> I'm going to generalize and say most current generation males are (generally) more into Halo, Call of Duty and action/battle games rather than the silent, roleplaying aspect of Animal Crossing. AC also has a reputation for being "childish" and "girly" so this doesn't help.
> 
> But a lot of boys picked up New Leaf so that might change.




I'm a 16 year old male and I love to roleplay and hangout on AC:NL.  In fact, Halo and COD annoy the crap out of me.  There's not even much different in each game and I'm glad I've been going to a different school so I don't have to listen to them.  If they call something someone does is girly or childish then they're calling hobbies in general girly and childish, because playing Animal Crossing is a hobby.  Not going to go into detail, but you get the point.


----------



## rosiekitty405

Female all the way ^~^


----------



## VagabondMage

I am a dude.

It's pretty cool to see a community primarily made up of females.  It's a nice change from 98% of the rest of the internet.


----------



## Moonlitnite

It is looking like the females are taking over Animal Crossing.


----------



## Omfa

Moonlitnite said:


> It is looking like the females are taking over Animal Crossing.



Well, males don't tend to play these kind of games. The only reason I got into it was because a friend recomended it to me. It took around 4 months as well. My image of Animal Crossing was something like Farmville. xD


----------



## Viena

Omfa said:


> Well, males don't tend to play these kind of games. The only reason I got into it was because a friend recomended it to me. It took around 4 months as well. My image of Animal Crossing was something like Farmville. xD



Farmville../shudders.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I'm a male but I think most people on here think I'm a girl!


----------



## Omfa

LoveMcQueen said:


> I'm a male but I think most people on here think I'm a girl!



LoveMc*Queen*


----------



## juneau

To be honest I was always surprised by the amount of male players here. Just doesn't seem like a game most guys would like, but it's cool so many of you do. 

I think everyone here is really friendly, though, for the most part, male or female. Granted, I haven't played online a lot yet, but I've only encountered one person that was kind of rude - there were three of us at the time and we all went to the island; he bragged about all the bells he had on the boat ride there and intentionally scared off everything we tried to catch.


----------



## jPottie

Male here : )


----------



## monochrom3

100% female.


----------



## Hey Jude

I'm male, and all of my best friends on AC are female besides 3 guys. I've been playing AC since I got the one for gamecube, and I've never seen the game as feminine like some gamers have suggested on other sites. I play it because I have a highly addictive personality and love collecting things and having my own world to get lost in which is free from social interaction for the most part. (besides talking to the neighbors of course!)

I was a bit disappointed with the poll though, personally I think there should be an "Other" option for the Transgender and genderqueer folks on here. I know not everyone is savvy about gender identities, but I'm sure there are alot of people who play AC who haven't commented in this thread because they don't feel comfortable with the options. I think it'd be interesting to see the population of TBTF that is "other" compared to all the male and female users. 

I have no preference for who I play with, You just have to be relatively nice to me and use your brain a little, haha.


----------



## Blu Rose

I'm a genderqueer male. It gets to be fun at school, though. Everybody judges you, and you easily get to know who your friends are. I, personally, have always had more female friends than male, even in the "gender-split" grades, first through fourth, somewhat fifth and sixth. I had no friends in second grade, though. I always remember the other boys snorting in disgust as they walked by my empty table...


----------



## Soot Sprite

Blu Rose said:


> I'm a genderqueer male. It gets to be fun at school, though. Everybody judges you, and you easily get to know who your friends are. I, personally, have always had more female friends than male, even in the "gender-split" grades, first through fourth, somewhat fifth and sixth. I had no friends in second grade, though. I always remember the other boys snorting in disgust as they walked by my empty table...


 thats really sad:/ but Ive never had a problem with any of the changed genders (My best girl friend since grade school is now a guy xD) but I'm a girl:3 but actually, the majority of the people on TBT that I'm friends with and talk to on a regular basis are almost all guys.___. but I never really have been friends with many girls ever


----------



## oak

Definitely male, though I get mistaken for female a lot on here.


----------



## Oujisama

I'm very gender fluid but mostly male nowadays.


----------



## Crystal Kitty Cat

lotsa girls!.......MAN, I love rainbow writing!


----------



## Blu Rose

Well, by genderqueer, I mostly mean I identify with girls, but am a guy, and it is so annoying.

When I finally did get a friend in third grade, the first thing I told her was what happened last year.
She said, and I quote, "It's their loss."
I have since moved thrice, but wish I could move back...

Enough with my sympathy-rising.

Crystal Kitty Cat, Not to stir up grief, but *pink* is better... In my opinion.
Or blue. Lastly, your colors are out of order:

*Roy G. Biv...*
Because your color arrangement just caused me way too much anxiety, being OCD to that kind of stuff...


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I'm a guy. I definitly expected the results to be no more apart than 40:60, but its pretty buch only one out of three is a male.


----------



## Espurr96

Wow, I mean just WOW. I thought since this is more gaming and such that there would be more guys. 

Stereotypes destroyed!


----------



## Hype

I'm a female. I honestly thought there would be more guys than girls.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm a girl. Boys are more into Call of Duty these days, not Animal Crossing.


----------



## Lauren

I'm a boy


----------



## MelonPan

I figured most were female just based on the fact that there are a BILLION QR codes for girl's clothing, and not nearly as much for males.  I wanted to make a ton of male clothes just to make up for that.  XD;


----------



## Snowtyke

I'm a male.


----------



## Kardyer

Guy here, older one at that.  Was never into 'realistic' shooters like CoD/BF, they drive me insane.  More of an RPG player, been dabbling in them since the glory days of the Super Nintendo.    So, wonderful time-waster games like Harvest Moon came naturally to me.  My fiancee was really into AC, and her enthusiasm for New Leaf led me to get a copy.  I haven't regretted it for a day, learning the nuances of cycling villagers to get her all of her dream villagers, and working on a list of my own after I reset the town!  Also happy to have stumbled on this place, what I've seen so far has been a pretty nice community. ^^


----------



## Seastar

I'm a girl.


----------



## Alphamega

Male.  Surprised at the amount of females here, to be honest.


----------



## TerryMartin

I am a Boy...


----------



## Pathetic

im a shemale


----------



## dr_shrunk

I am a Female
despite what my username may make people believe​


----------



## Carry

Female checking in.  xD


----------



## FanousOnTheLoose

Male checking in. Yeah I've already guessed one user wrong, thought they were a guy and people started laughing telling me that they were a girl.


----------



## SirGanatar

One of the minority males, here! I'd like to think that I do my best daily to represent the kinder side of my gender.


----------



## PepperStick

Female here. A lot of people seem to mistake me for a male, though...


----------



## FanousOnTheLoose

PepperStick said:


> Female here. A lot of people seem to mistake me for a male, though...



I tend to assume most gamers are guys, ive messed up like 3/4 times. If i call you a guy and youre not, dont hate me. Sorry not sorry.


----------



## UchiCherry

Female, but I can be a bit of a tomboy sometimes, I refuse to wear dresses or skirts... my Mum tries to make me though


----------



## Neriifur

Yeah boob power!


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko

I'm a girl but grew up with my cousins and they are all boys so I act like a boy and refuses to where anything pink, dresses and to have makeup.


----------



## Vannakins

I consider myself a Female-to-Male transgender but I'm biologically a female currently since I'm too young for drastic operations.


----------



## Ashtot

I'm a guy, yo, dawgs.


----------



## Libra

Another female checking in.


----------



## Slowpoke

*I'm 100% female (◡‿◡✿)*


----------



## Halycon

Male!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slowpoke said:


> *I'm 100% female (◡‿◡✿)*



but you voted male in the poll? lol xD


----------



## gerbilfluff

I appreciate the awesome folks who spoke up before about this, but... I don't feel like I could answer truthfully for this poll. I put down "male" on forms for convenience's sake if they insist I've gotta put one or the other, but thanks to a medical quirk, I can't process testosterone, so I've been a femme-looking androgynous whatever all my life. Best decision I ever made was embracing it after I graduated college (still looking like a 14-year-old as I got my diploma, haha).

Oh, and related? Love, _love_, *love *that ACNL characters can wear whatever they dang well choose. I didn't know about that feature when I got the game, and I got such warm fuzzies when my guy character got gifted a skirt by a villager, I can't even.


----------



## xbiohazard0

I am a female.
I usually pretend to be a guy on forums though, because yeah. I give off a vibe of sorts until I use cutesy emoticons D:
Darn you emoticons! So cute ;_;"

Anywho yeah, my BF list is mostly girls, but with a few guys.


----------



## Jaz

Haha female here! <:


----------



## Miley

Male here

It's great.


----------



## xTurnip

I've pretended to be a male on other video games, but I'm female.


----------



## FrostyCherryBlossoms

I'm a female. ♥


----------



## MTurtle

Female


----------



## ~Yami~

Female~


----------



## Mercedes

Female


----------



## Cudon

Female, thanks to AC I have lots of female friends which is a nice change.


----------



## JoJoCan

I am a female i clicked male on mistake and wont let me change!

Fe-male


----------



## Farobi

JoJo Man said:


> I am a female i clicked male on mistake and wont let me change!
> 
> Fe-male



:O 

Learn something new everyday...


----------



## Pusheen

GIRLS RULE ^.^


----------



## staticistic1114

girl power! >:3


----------



## akirb

male! ^^


----------



## Amy Rose

I'm disappointed there's no gender-neutral option or anything similar, yo. I voted female, although my technical sex is male.


----------



## mariop476

I have an extremely mutated X chromosome and a regular one, so yes, I am male.


----------



## chillv

X and Y chromosome


----------



## analytic

agender~


----------



## Reaper_Flower

I'm a female haha though some days I wish I was male.


----------



## Nkosazana

Female!


----------



## Improv

male ayy


----------



## Argent

I'm a guy! It seems like girls outnumber us here, which is a nice change I will admit. o:


----------



## Yugi Moto

I agree completely with the OP, this is kind of a paradise for us men seeing as this place is mainly populated by women. Overall they are sweeter, nicer, more polite and just generally more pleasant to be around and have experiences with online and in the forums. I'm so used to it by now and have been so spoiled, I'm actually bummed out when I see a guy character when I visit someones town XD

On the flip side though I am a bit sad that there isn't more guys on here because it's hard to talk about guy stuff with most chicks you know? Hey girls how about that fantasy football? Oh what now, you want to talk about shopping? Hmm no thanks I'll just watch this NBA game that's on right now haha 

Also Yes I am a guy ^.^


----------



## Goth

im a guy and i genrally pefer people i know irl but not many people play animal crossing mostly girls


----------



## emre3

MattKimura said:


> What's good about most females is that they tend to be kind and appreciative. Guys on the other hand are "Cool, thx bro." *No great feeling of appreciation there.



This ^


----------



## Angela

Female!


----------



## Zeo

I'm a guy in real life here.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Male. I disagree. It just depends on the player. I've met rude and nice players of both genders. Saying cool and thnx bro is the same as doing the Shrunk heart emoticon repeatedly.


----------



## Soenatte

It's funny but I know more guys than girls that play the game... I suppose it's just one of those nice and casual games you play in your free time to unwind though so anyone can appreciate it despite the cute feel it has to it. 

I'm a female myself~


----------



## Zedark

I'm a male even although my avatar's pink XD


----------



## Zura

Femals are taking over 0.0


----------



## Crazy

I'm male o:


----------



## BungoTheElf

Female : D


----------



## Flop

Male. ;-;


----------



## Mercedes

Female


----------



## Willems

I'm Male and Male in game. So don't let my avatar confuse you. 

Now I haven't gone to loads of towns, but the ones I have visited are mostly girls. The fellow males I have met have all been just as nice. Maybe I have been lucky?


----------



## averylee97

I'm a male. 



PrayingMantis10 said:


> Male. I disagree. It just depends on the player. I've met rude and nice players of both genders. Saying cool and thnx bro is the same as doing the Shrunk heart emoticon repeatedly.



Agreed. I've done a bunch of trades with guys and girls alike and both have been very kind. We guys are just like "Hey. Thanks. Bye!" But I really don't mind.


----------



## Amalthea

I'm nonbinary, but my mayor player is female. You may want to consider expanding the poll to include other gender identities(if the forum allows it).


----------



## analytic

Nonbinary! Hey mods, can we do something like the adding nonbinary genders thing?


----------



## UchiDude

I'm male. But 3/4 of my list is female.


----------



## Bunnii

I'm a female. Most people I do trades with are female and all my friends that I play with on acnl are female.


----------



## bellafez

I don't know if this has already been suggested (too lazy to read all the posts ahah) but could we have an option for non-binary people please? Since this is an official thread ^_^


----------



## ACNiko

I'm a male. I haven't played that much with people from TBT, but when I have, I have traded stuff with women. I've played a lot with other players on a Swedish gaming forum I'm a member of, and most people there have been men.


----------



## Maude

I am female but I started playing AC because my son had it, he's in HS now so too busy to join forum but we still both play AC


----------



## Sanaki

girl.


----------



## Husky

Boy. I thought more people here would be guys 
Nevermind, girls are cool too.


----------



## Nouris

Girl, never noticed how many girls were on here 0-o huh


----------



## Jirachi

well considering i haven't been on this forum for very long (1 day), i haven't really had the chance to talk to anyone on the forum. but that aside (from what i've seen at least), you all seem like pretty chill people, regardless of gender. also, i don't really know what could make someone agitated or "mean" on this forum, because it's mostly just animal crossing... but that's just my two cents


----------



## Hot

_Apparently_ I'm a female.


----------



## toxapex

I'm a guy, but it doesn't really matter whether the person I play with is male or female. The only thing that matters to me is the morals and personality of others.


----------



## Gnome

Jirachi said:


> well considering i haven't been on this forum for very long (1 day), i haven't really had the chance to talk to anyone on the forum. but that aside (from what i've seen at least), you all seem like pretty chill people, regardless of gender. also, i don't really know what could make someone agitated or "mean" on this forum, because it's mostly just animal crossing... but that's just my two cents



anyone who's a fan of eva is alright in my book.


----------



## Punchies

Woah, there are only a few males XD


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

I'm male but I'm not surprised that there are so many females here XD


----------



## jazzy_jamie

I'm a female. I thought that there would be more guys on here!


----------



## PurplPanda

I'm a guy.
/me is a rare species


----------



## CheriTricia

^lol. Guys are pretty rare here


----------



## AwesomelyAwkward

Guy here! Don't let my Tangy pic fool you! All but one are females on my AC friend list. Though that's not very big anyway...
Maybe when all the guys die out the females can preserve our bones. And give them to Blathers...


----------



## Locket

I think that more females play ACNL than males due to guys thinking that its meant for sissys and not for "cool" people like them

I am a female and that is my opinion of how some males react


----------



## Oboetera

Majority are us women. YEY! In the other sites....it's usually guys only -.-


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

I think it's down to the nature of the game, Animal Crossing is a "cutesy" art style with a lot of "cute" animations, most guys can't get past that and just see it as a kids/girls game. I personally enjoy the creativity and personal touch the game allows you to have.


----------



## JDC1043

I'm male, in case you couldn't tell by now! I'm surprised by the results of this poll; I would have expected a more even split.


----------



## Zii

I'm female!
I don't care too much about gender; as long as a person is friendly/nice, that's all that matters on here.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Looks like I'm in the Male Minority.


----------



## Holla

AwesomelyAwkward said:


> Guy here! Don't let my Tangy pic fool you! All but one are females on my AC friend list. Though that's not very big anyway...
> Maybe when all the guys die out the females can preserve our bones. And give them to Blathers...



Lol that last bit is hilarious! I don't mind having male or female friends on here, as long as they are nice that's all that matters to me.  Also, congrats to those guys out there who opened up to Animal Crossing despite its cutesy graphics. It's a great game no matter who you are!


----------



## Home

Female :0


----------



## Boidoh

Holla said:


> Lol that last bit is hilarious! I don't mind having male or female friends on here, as long as they are nice that's all that matters to me.  Also, congrats to those guys out there who opened up to Animal Crossing despite its cutesy graphics. It's a great game no matter who you are!



I never really say ACNL as really having 'cutesy graphics'... Seems pretty typical for a Nintendo game. The only thing I can't stand looking at is re-tail.


----------



## shirocha

I'm female~


----------



## Smokey

I'm quite relieved that this place is female dominant, as I have androphobia. It's hard finding girls who share my interests.


----------



## Shimmer

This is seriously the first forum I've been to where there are way more female users than male. It's so weird! Usually it's the opposite!

But yes, I'm also a girl.~


----------



## tinytaylor

Female yo


----------



## Winter.Zombie

: 3 
Female Darlings~

but a Male got me to actually start this cute game


----------



## scribblezoeya

I'm surprised at the result. I thought the male users were going to be slightly less than the female users, but not too much. Or at least balanced.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

im both genders


----------



## Peitharchia

I'm a female. On other forums I go on there's usually 60% male and 40% female or something like that, but that's probably because the forums I go on appeal to boys more than girls.


----------



## Nanaki

I actually expected less dudes to be honest - good to know I'm not totally alone, lol. It seems like all the forums I go on are actually frequented more heavily by females, but then again I have somewhat feminine tastes and hobbies (horses and crafts, yo).


----------



## davidxrawr

Damn I did not expect those pole results!

Although lookin back I do notice more female users ",


----------



## inactive

deleted


----------



## pokecrysis

dongmaster reporting in


----------



## Tessie

Female, it tends to be a pretty cute simulator game to say the least...that would be my guess why the majority is female


----------



## mdchan

My in-game character is male, but I'm female.  
Interesting stats, considering that the example gameplays I looked up on YouTube (which affirmed my decision to get the game) were all made from male gamers.


----------



## Pirate

Female, both in my game and irl.


----------



## in-a-pickle

I'm male, it's kinda weird to be a minority but understandable when AC is a *bit* more geared towards girls.


----------



## Joe_alker

Male, both in-game and in real life.



mdchan said:


> My in-game character is male, but I'm female.
> Interesting stats, considering that the example gameplays I looked up on YouTube (which affirmed my decision to get the game) were all made from male gamers.



Male gamers tend to do videos on YouTube more, which is why it would seem that males tended to be the ones playing.


----------



## spacedog

im a gal wewt wewt


----------



## Jewels

If you're a guy who plays Animal Crossing i love you ok

dont worry I'm a girl


----------



## Mayor Sami

I'm a girl  I actually didn't think that many guys played, but it seems there are much more than I thought.


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi

I'm A Guy ;w; Love The Game <3

Girls Are Ruling The Poll XD


~Chik


----------



## Jewels

Chikyu Tenshi said:


> I'm A Guy ;w; Love The Game <3
> 
> Girls Are Ruling The Poll XD
> 
> 
> ~Chik



You're a guy what I thought you were a girl
omg im so sorry


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato

Maleeeee


----------



## Nicole.

Female!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Female and I have some few Male friends on here, it's nice to diversify the friends list haha <:


----------



## WonderK

Yeah, as I expected. More females than males (animal crossing is not a game many males play). Male and proud.


----------



## SincerelyDream

I'm male! xD


----------



## Delphine

Female c:


----------



## Jewels

Some of these guys have lil fairy pictures & I think they're girls but then when I go on this thread
they're all males & im just
so sorry


----------



## katsuragi

i don't identify as either (i'm agender) but i'm dfab so female i guess


----------



## Mylin

Female!


----------



## vriska

I'm a female and I believe that the majority of people I've played with on here are female as well, and as for irl only my boyfriend has New Leaf lol, whereas I know 3 girls who have it 

I think it's because most guys (Or at least guys I know who I've tried to talk into getting the game) generally do see it as a more "feminine" game >.<


----------



## Nage

imagirl
nopreferenceforeithergender
except im biased towards females i just generally like them better cuz stereotypes n im attracted to pretty shiny things
but both make good friends idk


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Most of the Mayor pics I see are girls (though I might be mistaken occasionally since AC:NL lets male avatars wear dresses/skirts), so I generally assume whomever I'm talking to, regardless of how their Mayor is dressed/named, is a girl unless stated otherwise. (I myself am a guy)

I think most of the male fanbase for NL are little boys, though (From what I've experienced at the island). Older guys (Usually in their teens and older) probably refuse to play because it's a "casual" game, which have poor reputation in the male-gamer community.. 
For some reason, most guys insist on only playing "hardcore" games or w/e.  Obviously, they're too focused on competing over who has the most kills in whatever shooter game is popular right now to realize how much they're missing out.


----------



## Mario97

My cousins who are male introduced me to Animal Crossing and I've played ever since I was a kid (GameCube version). I didn't realize it was a mostly female community until sites like ACC and this site.


----------



## Candypoop

i don't really identify with any gender but i was dmab so i'll just say male.


----------



## Rachel Ray

I'm a girl. I can see why more girl's would come to this site, not just play this game. We want to make our town just as we picture it. Well, at least I know I do. Pretty flowers, cute animals, etc.


----------



## Luna_Solara

Another girl here! I've only personally known one guy to play the game. My current boyfriend will watch me play but won't play himself lol.


----------



## Lio Fotia

How can I vote twice?

I'm genderfluid, so I'm kinda... both...​


----------



## Silversea

Maybe more males play Animal Crossing, but females are more likely to sign up for a community like this.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

I'm a manly, manly male. If it's guys you want to see more of, go to ACC or AC Reddit.


----------



## Swiftstream

This ratio is very sad...


----------



## WonderK

Swiftstream said:


> This ratio is very sad...



Not that many males play animal crossing compared to females.


----------



## Cam1

Well, it depends on their personality. I tend to act more appreciative, so I lean toward people who are more appreciative. I'm a guy, btw.


----------



## _Moonblast_

I'm a gurl! And well it dosent matter as long as they are friendly towards means show kindness! ^.^


----------



## Aradai

I am a female. But everyone thinks I'm a boy. Even strangers.


----------



## Nix

Female but IRL I'm more like one of the guys. Gamer, likes rock/industrial music, uses male mannerisms. Yepp. Guys like to hang out with me cause of it though. lol​


----------



## Orbis

Although I am certainly in the minority, I am indeed a male who plays Animal Crossing. I realize there aren't very many men who are on this site, but I personally am fine with that. I frequent the AC subreddit, so I suppose it balances out (there are very few women there).


----------



## MC4pros

I'm a female.


----------



## cookieangal

I play with Boys and girls. There isnt really a special one out of them though.


----------



## Mariah

cookieangal said:


> I play with Boys and girls. There isnt really a special one out of them though.



What?


----------



## Mango

female


----------



## Uranus

I am a mango.


----------



## madokas

im a nb girl hehe


----------



## Alyssiameow

Well i am a female, but since i have not been a member for a long time... I have no friend here ahaha . *cry T.T* but well all the trade i did where.. a positive experience?

sorry if that make no sence english is not my first langage and the more i re-read what i wrote the more i think it make no sence.


----------



## Skep

I'm a girllll c:


----------



## Lady Black

I'm unsure.


----------



## wolv

Seems there are more girls than guys!


----------



## Ste

Strawberry pie lemon pie, banana pie, raspberry pie and custard pie.


----------



## Mango

Uranus said:


> I am a mango.



i just saw this

lets breed bb


----------



## Aestivate

Male here


----------



## angry chill

I voted female, since there was no 'other' option.

I know a few guys who play ACNL, they got really cool towns.


----------



## optimus

male.

I didn't think there were that many girls in comparison to boys though, I thought it would be a lot more balanced.


----------



## Chrome Dokuro

I'm a girl. xD


----------



## spCrossing

We need more boys in this fandom.


----------



## Slice of Mike

Boy! I've always figured the AC community was a bit more female-oriented but I hate thinking like that because it's dumb. I know quite a few girls and guys online who play but the only people I've met irl who play are girls.


----------



## g u a v a

wish there were non-binary genders up there or an "other" option but oh well~ ;n; Voted male but prefer not to attach a concrete gender to my person.


----------



## Slice of Mike

Mayor Leaf said:


> wish there were non-binary genders up there or an "other" option but oh well~ ;n; Voted male but prefer not to attach a concrete gender to my person.


Yeah, I'd probably use this option. I don't mind identifying as a male and I am very comfortable with it, so I don't get fussed over it and I know some people really struggle with identity. But it's not 100% accurate and a genderfluid option feels a lot more personal to me.


----------



## Mairen

For off of this message board, the only other people I know who play these games are guys. But yeah, I expect that animal crossing while not geared towards females, would attract more due to the relaxed style of gameplay, the bubbly graphics, and so many fluffy animals.


----------



## RiceBunny

Female here. Tried getting my boyfriend to play, but he wouldn't :/


----------



## Mr.Pancake

No pancake option? Pff
Male here btw, I would expect to be more balanced.


----------



## Chaotix

Male here btw

But out of all the people that i've either traded with or chatted.

Definitely I notice there's more females on this forum than males.


----------



## sanada

girl hear. IRL I know know just as many boys as girls who play so I'm surprised to see it so lopsided.


----------



## Ishimaru

I'm both :?


----------



## Kazunari

I'm a female. Definitely a female.
For some reason, a lot of people here think I'm male ;__;


----------



## TheBluRaichu

We've been outnumbered.


----------



## Cam1

Kazunari said:


> I'm a female. Definitely a female.
> For some reason, a lot of people here think I'm male ;__;


heheh.....heheheh.... Definitely not guilty XD I guess it was your old sig and avatar from like mid July that made me think that idk why. Dont worry, I havent ignored everything weve talked about the past month XD


----------



## azukitan

Female here @w@


----------



## lem

I somehow had a feeling there were many more females.

I was right.

That's cool though? A lot of males can't seem to appreciate AC for what it is.


----------



## lininsayy

I can see why more females play it.


----------



## Riukkuyo

I'm female, but I don't really care much about gender. I like to play games with anyone.


----------



## Foreversacredx

Female!


----------



## Luxvia

Male here. I think it's just more natural than more females would play AC than males. Games like AC, Harvest Moon etc tend to attract more females than males.


----------



## brownboy102

A lot more females..


----------



## SmellySock

I'm a male!


----------



## rose star

I'm a female!

My boyfriend was actually more excited to get this game than I was, somehow, and urged us to get it.
Three months later he doesn't play anymore and I play every day


----------



## KarlaKGB

hi I am an asian dfab genderfluid queer person, can I have a special poll option please


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I am a male, but not my characters I play in AC.


----------



## Amissapanda

Female. 

I have a number of male (as well as female) friends/acquaintances that I know play the game, though. While it's not surprising that it would be female-leaning, there's a fair number of guys who play the AC games (moreso than _Harvest Moon_ ones, anyway).


----------



## TheBluRaichu

I can't count the times people on this forum mistake me for a girl. It really seems like I am though...


----------



## BestTownEver

Everyone I've met so far I've met on tumblr, and I've only met one boy. I was shocked when a male mayor stepped out of the train station, and I had to go look at his blog to see if he was a boy in real life. One out of the dozens I've met with! So I'm not surprised at all that it's mostly ladies here.


----------



## Reesey

I'm one of the few who's neither, but 90% of the people I've traded with are female and although I shouldn't be I'm honestly surprised when someone turns out to be a dude :0


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder why Animal Crossing isn't too appealing to boys.


----------



## Mieiki

So many girls here hue.


----------



## SmokeyB

Holy crap there are way more females. Giggity.

Because boys these days want to play Call Of Doody and other dude bro games. Love my Nintendo games. Men play nintendo ou~


----------



## Drake789

Never noticed there were so many more girls than boys on this site...

Anyways I guess it makes sense as everyone has said before me about animal crossing not really being a guy's game. Even though I'm a guy I enjoy animal crossing, just cause it's so different from all other games I've played before, it pretty much is the only relaxing game I have played since pokemon channel XD


----------



## #1 Senpai

Prefer to play with neither.


----------



## spCrossing

Drake789 said:


> Never noticed there were so many more girls than boys on this site...
> 
> Anyways I guess it makes sense as everyone has said before me about animal crossing not really being a guy's game. Even though I'm a guy I enjoy animal crossing, just cause it's so different from all other games I've played before, it pretty much is the only relaxing game I have played since pokemon channel XD


You played Pokemon Channel too? That was my jam as a little kid! 
But yeah I agree, the game is pretty much there to relax from the hardships of real life.
That's why I love the series so much.


----------



## spCrossing

Probably after Smash 4 comes out, many boys and dudes will start to play the Animal Crossing games...because Villager is OP.
But who knows...?


----------



## Beleated_Media

Wow theres more girls on tbt than i thought :L and here I thought most forums where sexist.


----------



## oranje

I have a guy friend that plays Animal Crossing. And I've street passed guys who play AC almost 50 percent of the time (although a lot of the times they haven't upgraded their houses as much as the girls).


----------



## Goshi

I suppose it could be because of the "cute" appearance of the games that attract so many girls. I'm not really sure, just a guess.


----------



## Bluefish987

Wow the guys to girls who are on this site is a 1:3 ratio that's pretty ridiculous xd


----------



## Nyxia

I'm a female.
Like most of the answers, I only know female players, I think like it because it's so relaxed and there isn't any set plot.  I tried getting my bf to play it but he hates the fact that he can't complete any objectives and that there's no combat in it.


----------



## Kissyme100

I only know one guy who plays animal crossing.

I'm a female and I like this game because of how relaxing it can be. You can take your time and truly enjoy the game.


----------



## Envelin

Sweet crackers that's a lot of girls


----------



## Lavender

I've streetpassed guys who play but have never actually met one who does.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why don't boys like TBT?


----------



## skylarfrances

I'm another female player, but my boyfriend is the person who got me into ACNL and my friend Kim's boyfriend even has a split ACNL tumblr blog with her, haha


----------



## Pastel-Panties

I was born female, but I consider myself genderfluid. 
Most of the people I personally know who play the game are female. (Infact, one of my gal pals introduced me to the game.) 
It doesn't surprise me, either. Since it is a slow-paced game with "cutesy" graphics and animals tossed in. 
Based on that, I believe it was marketed to the female demographic, and that could explain why it seems like more females play rather than males.


----------



## spCrossing

Jesus, we need more boys here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

sp19047 said:


> Jesus, we need more boys here.



I agree. And they haven't answered my question on why is TBT female dominant or what makes AC more for girls and less for boys.


----------



## Jeremy

Apple2012 said:


> I agree. And they haven't answered my question on why is TBT female dominant or what makes AC more for girls and less for boys.



It wasn't like this here until New Leaf came out.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jeremy said:


> It wasn't like this here until New Leaf came out.



So the female to male ratio before New Leaf came out was lower eh. Well it's probably New Leaf that's more appealing to girls.


----------



## Fjoora

30/70 Is crazy lol


----------



## Groovycat64

I'm a male.

Believe it or not.


----------



## Tao

I'm not surprised that the larger percent of the community is female. Animal Crossing isn't exactly the typical 'male game' and as much as it sounds sexist, Animal Crossing is essentially a 'girl game'.
I'm surprised that less than 30% are males though! I was expecting it to be about 40/60 ratio.


I'm not too bothered though. I've always gotten along better with girls despite having largely steriotypically 'male interests', which makes a largely female community better for me. Plus I enjoy the game, it's a welcome change to mindlessly gunning down nameless peons and destroying nuclear armed bipedal tanks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tao said:


> I'm not surprised that the larger percent of the community is female. Animal Crossing isn't exactly the typical 'male game' and as much as it sounds sexist, Animal Crossing is essentially a 'girl game'.
> I'm surprised that less than 30% are males though! I was expecting it to be about 40/60 ratio.
> 
> 
> I'm not too bothered though. I've always gotten along better with girls despite having largely steriotypically 'male interests', which makes a largely female community better for me. Plus I enjoy the game, it's a welcome change to mindlessly gunning down nameless peons and destroying nuclear armed bipedal tanks.



What are the themes that makes Animal Crossing a "girly" game?


----------



## Geneve

I'm one of the only girls at my school who plays. There are like 7 guys who play it that I street pass every day.


----------



## Goth

Apple2012 said:


> I agree. And they haven't answered my question on why is TBT female dominant or what makes AC more for girls and less for boys.



to answer that question you're going to need a lot of science


----------



## spCrossing

I don't know if this will happen, but I believe that Smash 4 would probably help to get more people to play Animal Crossing.

That way we can balance the male demographic of this community....but that's my theory...I guess...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> I'm not surprised that the larger percent of the community is female. Animal Crossing isn't exactly the typical 'male game' and as much as it sounds sexist, Animal Crossing is essentially a 'girl game'.
> I'm surprised that less than 30% are males though! I was expecting it to be about 40/60 ratio.
> 
> 
> I'm not too bothered though. I've always gotten along better with girls despite having largely steriotypically 'male interests', which makes a largely female community better for me. Plus I enjoy the game, it's a welcome change to mindlessly gunning down nameless peons and destroying nuclear armed bipedal tanks.


The odd thing about the ratio is that there's more boys playing the game on other communities and fandoms compared to TBT.
Which don't get me wrong, you're right. Animal Crossing has been more appealing to girls than guys. (And this is coming from a guy that only Streepassed around 4 girls that play the game at my school and that's it)

But it's kinda odd that many people don't know this site, or just despised it for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## lazuli

I FEEL THAT. i cannot vote on this thread.
why only 2 options
why not an 'other' option


----------



## Temari

I think the reason why Animal Crossing appeals to girls is because of the cover art, tbh;;

When I bought the game, and my brothers were like, "Holy crap, a new Animal Crossing? I want to play." My step-dad gave them death stares and said, "Why would you want to play a game for girls?"

They were like, "It's not just for girls, it's for guys too. It's a pretty basic living-style game where you make a character and do stuff like fish and sell items."

My step dad then said, "Oh, well it looks pretty girly to me." He said that all based on the case for the game.



Spoiler












I like the art for Animal Crossing, and I don't mind it. Idk how Nintendo could change it to make it more appealing for guys because the case is a pretty basic representation of what the game looks like imo.


----------



## Amichann

I thought the results would have been more...I don't know, less extreme? 
I always seem to WiFi with girls--not that it's bad, however, it'd be nice to befriend some guys that like AC as well and WiFi with them more often~ 
I really don't have any IRL guy friends so having a guy friend who likes gaming as much as I do would be a real change.


----------



## Eagles_shadow

Jesus those results (0A0) 

and also i'm a guy.


----------



## JJarmon

I'm a guy!

It's funny because, back when I was more ignorant, I thought guys didn't play Animal Crossing and I was the only one. Then Wild World came out and 75% of my friend list were other guys.  It's pretty equal outside TBT.


----------



## Margot

Girl power~


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I actually feel like that I'm the only male member on this site who has a female mayor in the main town.


----------



## Cold~

I am surprised to see that the majority of the people around here are girls.


----------



## Mioki

I figured most players were female. It's a very cutesy game and takes patience and appreciation to enjoy. But I know a few male players.
And, yeah, I fell in love with Villager in Smash, so that's why I decided to get Animal Crossing. c: Never woulda cared otherwise.


----------



## Bassy

Male player here. ACNL is the first online game I know that has an overpopulation by female residents. Completely fine with me, I like to hang out with the other gender.


----------



## alwatkins

It seems almost everyone I meet on here is a female.


----------



## Zedark

I'm a male player so i guess i'm part of a minority


----------



## acnl_tigerz

Me to im a male. I know this is part offtopic but ive got this idea for a cool new AC game


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Female~


----------



## biker

I'm surprised that there're actually any male here.


----------



## Tap Dancer

Female here. I'm glad to see that guys enjoy Animal Crossing, too.


----------



## Verotten

Female, but people regularly assume I'm male on forums for whatever reason. So that's cool. xD;
When I think of my AC:NL friends, there's probably about a 50/50 split of boys and girls.  Possibly even more males, tbh.


----------



## Dulce

Female, here! And I'm not really surprised that there're male here. The first person who introducedme to AC is a boy, so I never put attention to the gender until this poll. lol


----------



## hdtraves

im a male casual gamer who pretty much plays everything, not so much animal crossing though. e.e


----------



## Pearls

I'm female c:


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

i am male lol


----------



## milkyi

I'm female and I like to play with females and males! c:


----------



## snapdragon

i am a female WOMAN c; i of course will play/trade with anyone~


----------



## Chiisanacx

I'm a female 8)


----------



## Buttercup

im a cute boy


----------



## ugh no.

female here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I noticed that while most of the site is female, the site staff is male dominant.


----------



## kaylagirl

Wow, that ratio though! I had to basically BEG my boyfriend for days to play, I even bought him his own copy. He ended up loving it and we play together every day now! Come on boys, it's fun!


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988

i am male.  i always figured given the type of game animal crossing is, it would appeal to girls more than guys so seeing theres more girls than guys here doesnt really surprise me.


----------



## chuchoo

This thread makes me wonder what other games have a majority female demographic?


----------



## Cloudee

My friend, the one who forced me to make this account and to get ACNL is a male, while I, am a female. I haven't seen that many females so I'm questioning the game... How come there are so many guys for this game? There's probably a reason, don't get me wrong. I just surprised of the amount of males on this place... XD


----------



## Skynetz

I'm a male and I love this game.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Marie said:
			
		

> Because I'm a lady, that's why.



#femalemasterrace


----------



## Prabha

Female.. I prefer to trade w/ female players as well just bc I think they're friendlier.

I'm not sexist pls I'm srry


----------



## Roshan

I'm a male and I've always loved this game cx


----------



## PinkWater

100% girl here. Frankly, I'm not surprised AC has a lot of female gamers. Without sounding too sexist, it's just a lot more cutesy.


----------



## Fairytale

Girl! I'm just happy to see girls gaming.


----------



## deerui

your sig is perf tbh​


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Prabha said:


> Female.. I prefer to trade w/ female players as well just bc I think they're friendlier.
> 
> I'm not sexist pls I'm srry



I know you're not. Judging from my experience, I haven't seen TBT as grounds for sexists.


----------



## MishMeesh

What about people who don't identify as male or female?


----------



## sej

I don't know if I have posted here already, but I am female.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sej said:


> I don't know if I have posted here already, but I am female.



I always thought you were female.


----------



## Stalfos

I'm in the minority.


----------



## ohde-de-deer

i'm a lady (and also making this my third post so i can include images omf)


----------



## SweetT

My experience had been about half male half female but this poll shows its mostly girls


----------



## Goop

I myself am female!​


----------



## Kinglance

I'm a boy. My sister got me into this game


----------



## Drake

I'm a dragon. A male dragon. I haven't seen a dragoness on here yet but I'm keeping my hopes up.


----------



## http://

I'm a female. Girl power~


----------



## Flumes

I am female...unfortunately. .-.


I actually hate being a girl.​


----------



## MindlessPatch

Wow I thought there it was a lot more even than that


----------



## Mittens

I'm a girl! Being a boy would be interesting, though. Ahaha.


----------



## Taka

I'm a female and I've definitely noticed the lack of males. It's a bit sad actually, because I like to see a healthy balance of the two. I don't particularly mind which gender I'm playing with, as long as they are level-headed and don't cause a lot of trouble. There is nothing more frustrating than trolls on the island that just make others unhappy. While I try not to let it get to me, myself, it's not fun to see other island-goers having a bad time because of troublemakers.


----------



## Boobwyn

Oooh **** I thought it'd be more guys!


----------



## Olimar

I identify as a boy


----------



## TofuIdol

I'm personally a female, though I'm not really to shocked at seeing all the females on here to be honest


----------



## Kyle

It's strange... when I first joined there were so few girls that it was actually RARE. Now the tables have turned, although not as bad. This was nearly a DECADE ago, mind you. Makes me feel so old.. without actually BEING old.


----------



## dr4gonite

I'm a girl.


----------



## Zappo09

Well, I never believed that there were so many females. But I'm a male.


----------



## Oakhaven

As a female, I really don't find to many guys that play Animal Crossing in any form. The only guy that I personally know that plays AC is one of my best friends, and he got the game even before I did! Females are usually probably more attracted to AC because it's cutesy and laid back. Most of the guys that I've streetpassed and gotten their houses in the HHA showcase, etc, have also tended to be younger I've noticed.


----------



## Roy_

I'm a guy who plays ACNL  judging from the people I've streetpassed, there seems to be an even amount of males and females who have ACNL. Some of the males however have played only a few hours and stopped whereas the females actually got into the game, which is evident from their profiles and houses. Then again, I haven't gotten any ingame streetpass badges yet so my sampling size is quite limited. Also, just a thought but I feel like the males (especially college age) would be more reluctant to join the forum/post often.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm a male. I love the game because it allows me to unleash my creativity customizing so many parts of my town.


----------



## Franny

i've seen alot more females using AC than males- alot of the guys i talk to say "UGH it's soo cutesy/weird" and stuff like that, plus alot of the fanbase is females so theres more girly designs for dresses and paths and such, and the lolita community has taken the game by storm, which is mostly made up of females. but i know a few guys that do play AC! they're not rare exactly, but not as common as females


----------



## Cosmic Moonlight

Oh wow thats a big difference :O


----------



## Rasha

males are rare on this site


----------



## Camillion

Nonbinary would be a great option :3


----------



## WhiskeyTortoise

Camillion said:


> Nonbinary would be a great option :3



One, that was my first thought when I saw this

Aaand two, I'm.. Male? Nonbinary male. Male enough to select male. At any rate, I first noticed the discrepancy during my lurking of this fine forum and gosh diddly darn is it hecka obvious now that I'm a part of it.


----------



## DarkFox7

Holy crap, that's a lot of females. o.o And I'm one of them~ xp


----------



## DarkDesertFox

R-Cookies said:


> males are rare on this site



We be hiding in the bushes.


----------



## JabLia

I'm a female, and the only friends I know IRL that have the game are guys, although neither of them play that often. As for people in my friends list, mostly from the forum, they're are a few more girls than guys.


----------



## Money Hunter

Woah. I never knew that girls outnumbered guys on this forum by this much!
Although I guess that's only the number of people who have participated in the poll so... yeah.


----------



## Heyden

Male here &#55357;&#56394;
>28%


----------



## RhinoK

I expected there to be more girls, but over two thirds?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Wow I would like to say I'm honestly surprised there are more girls then guys on TBT, and because ACNL is a game all genders can enjoy


----------



## Tao

Money Hunter said:


> Woah. I never knew that girls outnumbered guys on this forum by this much!
> Although I guess that's only the number of people who have participated in the poll so... yeah.



I think that even if every member DID vote, the results would be pretty much the same.

I guess there's a case for the '3 posters' (who make 3 posts on a forum and never return) who voted on it but again, even if we somehow 'got rid of those' I can still imagine the results staying pretty much the same.




RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Wow I would like to say I'm honestly surprised there are more girls then guys on TBT, and because ACNL is a game all genders can enjoy




It's a game all genders can enjoy but it's still typically viewed as a little kids or a girls game to most people. 

Maybe if we threw some MP5's and tanks into the game there would be an influx of male players? Maybe gave Tom Nook a cigar and a gruff, no nonsense personality? Maybe a few killstreaks for online multiplayer?




Eh, I don't care either way. I often don't think about what gender somebody is on here anyway. I typically treat everybody the same regardless. I often forget what gender most users are because *SHOCKER*, boys and girls aren't really that different when you take away physical attributes.


----------



## AvalonMelody

Haha, I expected there would be a lot of girls but not an almost 2:1 ratio.
Although, I guess that does only count how many have decided to vote....
I suppose if we were in a different forum for a different game we might see the reverse though. 

It still surprises me though since I have a few male friends who love the game while my female friends don't really look at it twice.  >w<"


----------



## Caius

All the guys need to keep an eye out4oath.


----------



## oath2order

ZR388 said:


> All the guys need to keep an eye out4oath.



I can confirm this


----------



## Javocado

ZR388 said:


> All the guys need to keep an eye out4oath.



yes bc oath2easy


----------



## Brad

ZR388 said:


> All the guys need to keep an eye out4oath.



Trust me, we do.


----------



## Caius

Brad said:


> Trust me, we do.



he just sneaks up on you


----------



## MrPicklez

ZR388 said:


> All the guys need to keep an eye out4oath.





oath2order said:


> I can confirm this






Ayyy


----------



## pocky

I don't know about female players being nicer. I used to run a free cycling thread/tumblr and hardly anyone gave wi-fi rating or even said thank you. Male or female. Oddly enough now that I sell villagers instead if giving them away for free people are extremely grateful. Male and female alike.

Also, oddly enough, I only know male ACNL players irl. I haven't even seen a girl carrying a 3DS to university. And most of the people I streetpass at school are guys with the exception of just a few girls.


----------



## Touhru Adachi

Holy wowie, there are so many girls here.  I mean, I can see why the game would be most marketed towards females, butthat is a huge marginal difference.  I expected it to be at least a little closer, but then, looking through path threads and such, I guess I can see this, haha.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Touhru Adachi said:


> Holy wowie, there are so many girls here.  I mean, I can see why the game would be most marketed towards females, butthat is a huge marginal difference.  I expected it to be at least a little closer, but then, looking through path threads and such, I guess I can see this, haha.



That's just who voted on this board too though. There could be more males and females on here than you realize. Or way more males who play this game in real life. But when I see people taking pics online it's usually girls.


----------



## GhostToast

I'm a girl! On most sites..even on facebook in fact, I've found there tend to be a lot more females playing animal crossing than there are males. It's a bit of a shame as I tend to find it easier to get along with guys, just a personal preference, but really I am happy to get along with anyone so long as they are polite and have respect for me and my town. Just like I respect others and their towns! ^^


----------



## CrossAnimal

I'm a guy. Most of the people on my friend list are girls. I'm fine with that. I've noticed that most of the people I meet on the Club Tortimer island are girls. I've only met a few guys there, or should I say little boys, and they are such brats. The girls have always been easy to get along with.


----------



## lithiumlatte

My mayor is NB and so am I~


----------



## Moddie

I'm also non binary


----------



## cosmic-latte

I don't think this poll is very friendly to those who don't identify as male or female.


----------



## Dulcettie

I'm a girl, and I always assumed that there would be more girls, so I'm always a little shocked when I find boys. Games like AC, Rune Factory, Harvest Moon, etc, seem like games that would be marketed towards girls, so it's surprising to me that the "default" is to be a guy in those games.



cosmic-latte said:


> I don't think this poll is very friendly to those who don't identify as male or female.


Maybe they only wanted to compare males to females, not males to females to non binary to gender fluid to etc... I think that's kind of like making a poll about whether people like cats or dogs more and somebody says "This poll isn't very friendly to to people who like birds :/".


----------



## Moddie

Dulcettie said:


> Maybe they only wanted to compare males to females, not males to females to non binary to gender fluid to etc... I think that's kind of like making a poll about whether people like cats or dogs more and somebody says "This poll isn't very friendly to to people who like birds :/".



Not really, as gender is a crucial part of most people's identity whereas someone's preferred pet is a lot more trivial. Besides, in both scenarios a 'neither of the above' option would have resolved the issue. Plus in this case adding the third option would allow for more accurate results. As a nonbinary person myself, whenever I see a question like this I normally answer dependent on which gender I feel closer at that given time.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Lets not bring gender issues into this and continue playing AC!


----------



## lithiumlatte

Moddie said:


> Not really, as gender is a crucial part of most people's identity whereas someone's preferred pet is a lot more trivial. Besides, in both scenarios a 'neither of the above' option would have resolved the issue. Plus in this case adding the third option would allow for more accurate results. As a nonbinary person myself, whenever I see a question like this I normally answer dependent on which gender I feel closer at that given time.



Excellent post, couldn't have worded it better myself :3 



L. Lawliet said:


> Lets not bring gender issues into this and continue playing AC!



Not sure why you would post this in a thread that's specifically about genders...
You're also silencing NB & genderfluid people by saying something like that. Like 'ok anyway let's move on.'


----------



## Naamah

Well, the way I see it, this polls is strictly about the players' biological gender, not about the gender they identify as.
I was born female, I have the body of a female human, so I voted for female, regardless of what I consider myself.


----------



## L. Lawliet

lithiumlatte said:


> Excellent post, couldn't have worded it better myself :3
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you would post this in a thread that's specifically about genders...
> You're also silencing NB & genderfluid people by saying something like that. Like 'ok anyway let's move on.'



look, all im saying is, lets not start conflict. i guess just vote for whatever you were born as?


----------



## Tap Dancer

cosmic-latte said:


> I don't think this poll is very friendly to those who don't identify as male or female.



Excuse my ignorance, but what are you if not male or female? 
(Please understand I'm not being rude or snarky here. I really don't know.)


----------



## lithiumlatte

Naamah said:


> Well, the way I see it, *this polls is strictly about the players' biological gender*, not about the gender they identify as.
> I was born female, I have the body of a female human, so I voted for female, regardless of what I consider myself.





L. Lawliet said:


> look, all im saying is, lets not start conflict. i guess *just vote for whatever you were born as?*



...Welp, I'm getting out of this train wreck of a post(s)



Tap Dancer said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what are you if not male or female?
> (Please understand I'm not being rude or snarky here. I really don't know.)



I don't want to speak for cosmic-latte, but there are many more gender identities than just male or female. That's why there are people that have issues with this and it's not necessarily cosmic-latte's job to inform you of them. However if you're interested there a bunch listed here.


----------



## L. Lawliet

look, all im saying is just vote for whatever your body is


----------



## Tap Dancer

lithiumlatte said:


> I don't want to speak for cosmic-latte, but there are many more gender identities than just male or female. That's why there are people that have issues with this and it's not necessarily cosmic-latte's job to inform you of them. However if you're interested there a bunch listed here.



Since you don't want to speak for someone else, why did you? I never said it was someone's _job_ to explain anything. There's a saying I learned in high school: "He who asks a question is a fool for five minutes; he who does not ask a question remains a fool forever." Maybe I'm showing my age a bit, but I only know of two genders and four sexual orientations.

*cosmic-latte*, I hope I didn't make you uncomfortable. You're welcome to PM me if you'd like to chat, but I don't expect you to. I won't be back in this thread again.


----------



## lithiumlatte

Tap Dancer said:


> *Since you don't want to speak for someone else, why did you?* I never said it was someone's _job_ to explain anything. There's a saying I learned in high school: "He who asks a question is a fool for five minutes; he who does not ask a question remains a fool forever." Maybe I'm showing my age a bit, but I only know of two genders and four sexual orientations.



You're right, and I do completely apologise for that. I was just trying to look out for them - people of other genders often get asked this type of stuff, and feel like we have to give a 4 page answer to these things ><. Even though we might not be the most eloquent or best suited to talk about it! 


The fact remains that there are more than two genders and four orientations. Though it's totally good that you're interested in finding out about them! I hope my post didn't imply otherwise


----------



## EmmaFrost

L. Lawliet said:


> look, all im saying is just vote for whatever your body is


The gender spectrum is a lot more complicated than "vote for whatever your body is" and if you don't understand that, congratulations on coming from a place of privilege, but gtfo the thread.


----------



## Tap Dancer

lithiumlatte said:


> You're right, and I do completely apologise for that. I was just trying to look out for them - people of other genders often get asked this type of stuff, and feel like we have to give a 4 page answer to these things ><. Even though we might not be the most eloquent or best suited to talk about it!
> 
> The fact remains that there are more than two genders and four orientations. Though it's totally good that you're interested in finding out about them! I hope my post didn't imply otherwise



I only came back because I got your PM. Thank you for that. And I would like to apologize for snapping at you. I was very rude. I also hope I didn't make anyone uncomfortable, and I'm sorry if I did. I'll look at that link. Now I really am out for real.


----------



## L. Lawliet

lot of salt here. maybe we should add a third option to keep everyone happy. and please, no hostility. im trying to help you all out.


----------



## Ghost Soda

L. Lawliet said:


> lot of salt here. maybe we should add a third option to keep everyone happy. and please, no hostility. im trying to help you all out.



How so? By trying to sweep how people feel under a rug and do nothing to fix the problem while being all "well this is an ac forum so we can't have intelligent discussions here!"

(> - >)-b


----------



## L. Lawliet

im just trying to come up with a solution. trying to be proactive and make people happy


----------



## Leela

I post at risk of fuelling a fire, so hopefully I don't... but to be honest I just thought of the poll as referring to sex rather than gender. As in, sex = what you anatomically are and gender = what you identify as.

I don't want to get involved in any arguments, so I'm just going to post and leave.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Leela said:


> I post at risk of fuelling a fire, so hopefully I don't... but to be honest I just thought of the poll as referring to sex rather than gender. As in, sex = what you anatomically are and gender = what you identify as.
> 
> I don't want to get involved in any arguments, so I'm just going to post and leave.


It would only appear that simple to people who don't understand. Bye.


----------



## lithiumlatte

Leela said:


> I post at risk of fuelling a fire, so hopefully I don't... but to be honest I just thought of the poll as referring to *sex rather than gender. As in,* *sex = what you anatomically are and gender = what you identify as.*
> 
> I don't want to get involved in any arguments, so I'm just going to post and leave.



@ Illyana, can you believe the cisgenders are at it again...


----------



## Naamah

lithiumlatte said:


> ...Welp, I'm getting out of this train wreck of a post(s)



Please spare me the sarcasm. If you consider my post a train wreck it s because you deliberately chose to focus to one part and ignore the rest, trying to make me sound like a traditional LGBTQ-hater.
Instead, what I am attempting to do is try to avoid unnecessary drama.
This is a simple statistics poll, that for statistic purposes is asking you to state your biological gender, the gender your ID says you are, it doesn't care about the complexity of human sexuality, about the gender/genders you *feel* you are.
It could as well be asking if you like the sea or the mountains, cats or dogs, vanilla or chocolate, it's just a simplistic poll, not worth starting a fuss over


----------



## infinikitten

What in the world is even happening in this thread right now

Cosmic was not at all confrontational in their post and it's pretty telling to see such defensive and ignorant responses. And - why even ask "if you're not male or female, what are you?" if you're gonna be dismissive when someone links you to an actual answer to your question? :/ People who have never had to think about their own gender, never questioned the way other people assign them one at birth, never felt dysphoric or just not quite 100% "right" with the binary classifications of gender are going to be confused when first confronted with the idea that there are others out there who aren't cool with the way this poll is set up, I get that, but just... listen and learn. It's not as simple as "boy or girl", let alone "boy or girl or other", for a lot of people. Again, listen and learn.

And I totally understand trying to come up with solutions and keep everyone happy. I applaud the idea. Wanting to keep people happy is admirable. But - even though the _intention_ wasn't to be rude by shutting down the discussion (I know where you were coming from bb! Not attacking you in any way), ultimately saying "let's move on and talk about AC" is ultimately just as dismissive as the other bit mentioned above.

The resulting conversation might get kinda bumpy at times, yeah - it's a touchy subject of course because these are people's actual identities we're talking about, it makes sense that if someone feels invalidated or insulted or left out, they're going to want to say something about it. But if we can at least try to remain open-minded and receptive toward one another, it should be just fine.

Hell, maybe someone who isn't cis can put together a new gender poll thread that's more inclusive maybe? idk, brain's fuzzy, just throwing out an idea. now I'mma get me some coffees.

Just, please, if you're confused about gender identity and all the related stuff, at least TRY to be respectful? Please. Look, I asked nicely two whole times, and I'll do it a third, just for good measure: _Please._


----------



## L. Lawliet

Welp, it seems the fury of tumblr has been unleashed.


----------



## EmmaFrost

L. Lawliet said:


> Welp, it seems the fury of tumblr has been unleashed.


Because as soon as marginalized people speak up for themselves, Tumblr must be the reason, right? Because Tumblr somehow has become synonymous with "social justice warriors". You're so clever. And by clever I mean ignorant as ****. Take your white, straight, privileged male ass out of this thread and go catch a sea bass in Animal Crossing. For ****'s sake.


----------



## Naamah

@ infinikitten
You are one of the few people who are being rational about this atm.
I've mentally gone through various genders and sexual orientations while trying to learn and accept myself, and I still don't think this tiny little poll is worth so much drama. Also even as a whateverthehellsexual, I don't like it when someone uses the term ''cisgenders'' as if those people are inferior. If you want to be respected for what you are, you got to respect others for what they are too, and not just assume they're ignorant fools per se.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Naamah is right guys. We shouldn't get so hotheaded over something as stupid as this. I was just trying to help. We all went in with good intent but all ended up mad. So why don't we leave it as this: everyone has their voice heard, and no one is to tell anyone else their opinion doesn't matter. Im sorry if I offended anyone


----------



## lithiumlatte

Naamah said:


> Please spare me the sarcasm. If you consider my post a train wreck it s because you deliberately chose to focus to one part and ignore the rest, trying to make me sound like a traditional LGBTQ-hater.
> Instead, what I am attempting to do is try to avoid unnecessary drama.
> This is a simple statistics poll, that for statistic purposes is asking you to state your biological gender, the gender your ID says you are, it doesn't care about the complexity of human sexuality, about the gender/genders you *feel* you are.
> It could as well be asking if you like the sea or the mountains, cats or dogs, vanilla or chocolate, it's just a simplistic poll, not worth starting a fuss over



I wasn't being sarcastic? And I wasn't just focusing on one part, I was highlighting the worst part of it. It is only 'unnecessary drama' to you because it clearly _doesn't affect you. _ have you thought about all the people it does effect? How many people don't fit into the gender binaries? 

The fact you're bringing sexuality into this discredits you, this thread is not even remotely to do with sexuality.
And the gender you _'feel' _you are? What you ID as is what you *are.* End of story. 

Ahh yes bc the discrimination and violence that frequently occurs against non-cisgender people - who just want to be represented along with everyone else - is exactly like preferences between pets and ice cream.  How dare you. 

Also, maybe when cisgender people stop murdering and discriminating against trans/nb people, maybe we would stop occasionally saying a mean thing about you on the internet?  must be difficult



L. Lawliet said:


> Welp, it seems the fury of tumblr has been unleashed. Naamah is right guys. We shouldn't get so hotheaded over something as stupid as this.



Aka, tumblr happens to be one of the few places where marginalized people have a voice, but I don't care about this issue as it doesn't affect me, so this is stupid. 


@ infinikitten, illyana - slay. thanks buns


----------



## 0xalis

Quick tip to everyone talking about "birth gender": People are born as babies. Male and female are simply labels. And disclosing that label is a choice that only the person being asked should have to make. The gender someone identifies as is much more important.

Honestly if you have nothing nice to say to or about trans and/or nonbinary people, do not say anything to or about trans and/or nonbinary people. 

And to get back on topic for this thread... I'm a guy for the most part. But I am also "other".

ETA: I want to thank infinikitten with my whole heart for their contributions to this discussion.


----------



## Moddie

Wow, this got out of hand quickly. I'm sure the op didn't mean for this to be taken as non inclusive. Not everyone has had experience with transgendered and otherwise nonbinary people, so it's common to come across questions like this as many people believe biological sex and gender are the same thing. However at the same time, it is not inappropriate to politely raise discomfort/concern. 

Honestly, I don't see why people are making a fuss over the thread turning into a discussion on gender. It's not off topic and it's an interesting and complex subject. Bringing it up just gives others the opportunity to learn more on it.


----------



## Naamah

lithiumlatte said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic? And I wasn't just focusing on one part, I was highlighting the worst part of it. It is only 'unnecessary drama' to you because it clearly _doesn't affect you. _ have you thought about all the people it does effect? How many people don't fit into the gender binaries?
> 
> The fact you're bringing sexuality into this discredits you, this thread is not even remotely to do with sexuality.
> And the gender you _'feel' _you are? What you ID as is what you *are.* End of story.
> 
> Ahh yes bc the discrimination and violence that frequently occurs against non-cisgender people - who just want to be represented along with everyone else - is exactly like preferences between pets and ice cream.  How dare you.
> 
> Also, maybe when cisgender people stop murdering and discriminating against trans/nb people, we would stop occasionally saying a mean thing about you on the internet?  must be difficult
> 
> @ infinikitten, illyana - slay. thanks buns



Both you and Illyana have flown off the handle here, deliberately accusing and insulting people you don't even know.
And you're asking me how I dare on top?
You have no idea who I am, what I've lived through and what affects me - however, all this is still unnecessary drama to me, not because it doesn't affect me, but because obviously I'm not the whining little emo you are, that much is certain.
And your argument about you being what you feel you are? That's only true up to a point, beyond that point it's a delusion, otherwise I'd be Popess Joan by now.
I won't even bother addressing the part where Tumblr allows ''marginalised'' people to have a voice, since the only place these people are a silent minority is in their heads.
Oxalis and InfiniKitten got it right , in a way more short and efficient way than your holy crusade against ''those terrible ignorant macho scumbags that eat our babies and who dare to be happy being the gender they were born as''. 
Seriously I can get along just fine with cisgender people, because, believe it or not, once you stop being a keyboard warrior and actually go out to the real world, you realise both nature and humanity have way more important things to do than give a crap about your genderblending issues


----------



## Ghost Soda

L. Lawliet said:


> Welp, it seems the fury of tumblr has been unleashed.



I love how you make posts like this then you all like "b-but i'm helping!".



Moddie said:


> Wow, this got out of hand quickly. I'm sure the op didn't mean for this to be taken as non inclusive. Not everyone has had experience with transgendered and otherwise nonbinary people, so it's common to come across questions like this as many people believe biological sex and gender are the same thing. However at the same time, it is not inappropriate to politely raise discomfort/concern.
> 
> Honestly, I don't see why people are making a fuss over the thread turning into a discussion on gender. It's not off topic and it's an interesting and complex subject. Bringing it up just gives others the opportunity to learn more on it.



This right here. I'm sick of people using "dis is an ac forum!!" as if it means of-topic discussions are forbidden despite this being a topic _for off-topic discussions._


----------



## 0xalis

Something I'd like to add is that: 

Yes, this definitely got a bit out of hand. 

However, nobody ever said you_ had_ to vote on this poll. It was completely possible to simply scroll down and comment "I'm neither!" and leave it at that. And those who decided to be rude to those who _did_ make such comments, should have minded their own dang business. Because as I stated before, if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all!

Being under the trans umbrella myself, it's obvious who I side with, but we really need to pick our battles.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And while off-topic discussions _absolutely _should happen in the off-topic boards as Ghost Soda said, I think the way we handle the discussions should be influenced by the fact that this is an Animal Crossing related website. 
Our language choices and overall tone should be a bit more PG than they'd be on places like tumblr. On a website with a very large population of marginalized people, it makes a lot of sense to be angry at people that say insensitive things, and to call them out on it. But this isn't that kind of website iirc.


----------



## lithiumlatte

Naamah said:


> Both you and Illyana have flown off the handle here, deliberately accusing and insulting people you don't even know.
> And you're asking me how I dare on top?
> You have no idea who I am, what I've lived through and what affects me - however, all this is still unnecessary drama to me, not because it doesn't affect me, but because obviously I'm not the whining little emo you are, that much is certain.
> And your argument about you being what you feel you are? That's only true up to a point, beyond that point it's a delusion, otherwise I'd be Popess Joan by now.
> I won't even bother addressing the part where Tumblr allows ''marginalised'' people to have a voice, since the only place these people are a silent minority is in their heads.
> Oxalis and InfiniKitten got it right , in a way more short and efficient way than your holy crusade against ''those terrible ignorant macho scumbags that eat our babies and who dare to be happy being the gender they were born as''.
> Seriously I can get along just fine with cisgender people, because, believe it or not, once you stop being a keyboard warrior and actually go out to the real world, you realise both nature and humanity have way more important things to do than give a crap about your genderblending issues



Exactly where have I insulted you? 
And you too have no who I am or what's affecting me??? Why are you pointing out the obvious here. You're just derailing what I said to make it about you. 

And calling me a 'whining little emo'? I'm lost for words. 

Once again, it's only unnecessary drama bc it doesn't affect you. If it did, you would be singing a different tune I'm sure. 
Are you really trying to say that trans/nonbinary people _aren't _marginalised and silenced right now? Like, are you actually trying to say this? 

God forbid I get slightly angry at people erasing people's identites, of which they know nothing about. Holy crusade? ''those terrible ignorant macho scumbags that eat our babies and who dare to be happy being the gender they were born as''. ? Where are you conjuring this rubbish from? 

So basically, what you're saying is that when you see someone being wholy ignorant and erasing people that face daily discrimination on the internet, you should just shut up and ignore it? That's what you're saying is it? 
Wow. 'go out into the real world'. Unbelievable, now you're being ableist as well. I'm not one of them, but there are a number of people that cannot - for whatever reason - go outside/function well irl due to _disabilities_ or _illness_. Why do you say things like this, to kill two birds with one stone? 

So nature and humanity have more important things to do than care about other humans. Nice. But then suddenly when it's someone saying something heated back at the privileged, it becomes very very important right? That is what you call silencing. 

Frankly, you've been insulting towards _me._ literally all me and the others are doing in this thread is sticking up for others, who were dismissed by some of the users here -which you are so vehemently against, for what reason exactly? Do you just hate people speaking out that much?


----------



## EmmaFrost

We're "whining little emos", lol. That's fine if you think that. Most who dismiss people like us do.
However your point about the fact that people feeling like silent minorities is only in their heads is absolutely ridiculous and delusional. Perhaps it's you who needs to observe the real world. If the real world were a more accepting place, we wouldn't have to be on edge and defensive. We wouldn't still be fighting for basic rights. You sound like you have no earthly idea what you're actually talking about and I'm embarrassed for you.


----------



## Moddie

I'm not sure if it's appropriate to post this here, but for those who wanted a more inclusive poll I have made one. (Which can be found here.) It'll never be as popular as this one but it's a start I guess. ^_^


----------



## lithiumlatte

Illyana said:


> We're "whining little emos", lol. That's fine if you think that. Most who dismiss people like us do.
> However your point about the fact that people feeling like silent minorities is only in their heads is absolutely ridiculous and delusional. Perhaps it's you who needs to observe the real world. If the real world were a more accepting place, we wouldn't have to be on edge and defensive. We wouldn't still be fighting for basic rights. You sound like you have no earthly idea what you're actually talking about and I'm embarrassed for you.



^^ Couldn't have said it better. :3 People that can't even _acknowledge _the suffering of others that goes on, are living in their own privileged bubble I'm afraid.


----------



## oath2order

Moddie said:


> I'm not sure if it's appropriate to post this here, but for those who wanted a more inclusive poll I have made one. (Which can be found here.) It'll never be as popular as this one but it's a start I guess. ^_^



oh for christ's sake.


----------



## lithiumlatte

oath2order said:


> oh for christ's sake.



'How dare a poll be created that doesn't cater to me!' 

Anyway the core argument isn't about a simple poll thread, it's about the non-inclusive comments that were made by some of the people here.

btw Thanks moddie! x


----------



## Naamah

lithiumlatte said:


> Exactly where have I insulted you?
> And you too have no who I am or what's affecting me??? Why are you pointing out the obvious here. You're just derailing what I said to make it about you.
> 
> Once again, it's only unnecessary drama bc it doesn't affect you. If it did, you would be singing a different tune I'm sure.
> Are you really trying to say that trans/nonbinary people _aren't _marginalised and silenced right now? Like, are you actually trying to say this?
> 
> God forbid I get slightly angry at people erasing people's identites, of which they know nothing about. Holy crusade? ''those terrible ignorant macho scumbags that eat our babies and who dare to be happy being the gender they were born as''. ? Where are you conjuring this rubbish from?
> 
> So basically, what you're saying is that when you see someone being wholy ignorant and erasing people that face daily discrimination on the internet, you should just shut up and ignore it? That's what you're saying is it?
> Wow. 'go out into the real world'. Unbelievable, now you're being ableist as well. I'm not one of them, but there are a number of people that cannot - for whatever reason, go outside/function irl due to _disabilites_ or _illness_. Why do you say things like this, to kill two birds with one stone?
> 
> So nature and humanity have more important things to do than care about other humans. Nice. But then suddenly when it's someone saying something heated about the privileged, it's very very important right? That is what you call silencing.
> 
> Frankly, you've been insulting towards me, literally all me and the others are doing in this thread are sticking up for others, which you are so vehemently against, for what reason? Do you just hate people speaking out?



Hahahh this is really getting ridiculous. 
The part where you tried to twist my arguments to make them insult people with mobility problems was pretty cheap, I'm sure even you could have come up with something better
Anyway lithiumlatte and Illyana, the way you use all that political correctness is making me vomit, and I could _almost_ justify someone killing you, not because of your genderblending, but because I don't ****ing want people like you representing us online or offline or anywhere, since the hooligan attitude of idiots like you is making the rest of us look bad too. I'd much rather see logical people like Oxyalis and InfiniKitten addresing the subject to the general population, because they are actually willing to have a calm, informative discussion, rather than repeatedly scream ''oh were suffering! nobody understands our pain!'' like well..ehm emo kids


----------



## oath2order

lithiumlatte said:


> 'How dare a poll be created that doesn't cater to me!'
> 
> Anyway the core argument isn't about a simple poll thread, it's about the non-inclusive comments that were made by some of the people here.
> 
> btw Thanks moddie! x



After reading the argument that I have seen in this thread by you and others I am running far far away


----------



## lithiumlatte

Naamah said:


> Hahahh this is really getting ridiculous.
> The part where you tried to twist my arguments to make them insult people with mobility problems was pretty cheap, I'm sure even you could have come up with something better
> Anyway lithiumlatte and Illyana, the way you use all that political correctness is making me vomit, and I could _almost_ justify someone killing you, not because of your genderblending, but because I don't ****ing want people like you representing us online or offline or anywhere, since the hooligan attitude of idiots like you is making the rest of us look bad too. I'd much rather see logical people like Oxyalis and InfiniKitten addresing the subject to the general population, because they are actually willing to have a calm, informative discussion, rather than repeatedly scream ''oh were suffering! nobody understands our pain!'' like well..ehm emo kids



Where did I say mobility problems. How about mental illness, as well as literally any disabilities that aren't just mobility problems. I was clearly not trying to twist your arguments, I was pointing out that you were _additionally _saying an ableist thing. Most people would realise that that has the potential to insult a lot of people, and would refrain from saying such things.

Saying 'Political correctness' is the most telling thing you've said so far.  

We are trying to spread some tiny awareness that other genders are something that should be recognised, and that is a thing that is making you vomit? Incuding people, being a decent human being makes you sick? 

'Could almost justify killing you' Wow. I. How can you say something so cruel? And yet I'm the one being irrational and insulting apparantly?

I fail to see why I'm being so illogical in comparison to oxyalis and infinikitten. I'm not screaming? Where do you keep pulling these things from? You're beginning to scare me if I'm honest



oath2order said:


> After reading the argument that I have seen in this thread by you and others I am running far far away



Erm okay? Sorry that not sweeping certain people under the rug offends you? I don't even know why I opened this, there's a reason you're on my ignore list ha.


----------



## Kaiaa




----------



## Kaiaa

It has come to my attention that there is some confusion here. This thread is not asking for your gender identity. It is asking for your sex, that is, whether you were born with male anatomy or female anatomy. 

As most of you know, the Bell Tree supports all genders and sexualities yet if you feel that this thread does not cater to a specific sex (such as being born with both parts), you are more than welcome to create your own thread. Please don't confuse gender and sex, they are two very different things. I for one would like to see a gender poll that includes more than your traditional genders. Thank you everyone for understanding! If you would like to talk to me privately about this matter please send me a PM and I will reply back to you.

Anymore argument in this thread will result in an infraction. You have been warned!


----------



## joslyn.png

not much of a shock that more females play ac than males. but it doesn't really matter. to each their own.


----------



## Ruru

Born female but mainly Gender neutral. :U


----------



## Lazybones

As a human, I'm a female.

But as for my more common form, a potato... You can't attach a gender to a potato. Now that would just be silly.


----------



## shimmyshoo

I'm a giiiirl!

I've definitely noticed more girls on here!!!


----------



## BellBella

I'm not a girl, not yet a womaaaaan
sing with me! 

Anyway, I'm 24 , almost 25 so I suppose I'm a woman now.
side note: I like everyone here just as they are or see themselves. 
And that's all I'm saying about the whole discussion above.


----------



## yoyo98

There's way more girls than guys XD
Also, I just checked my bf chat.... i only have two girl friends and the 20 other ones are guys ._.


----------



## Azza

Im a boy, sadly I know of 0 boys who play IRL, and 6-7 girls :/


----------



## Tommi

I know a lot more girls on here than guys, which is unfortunate...
Where dem boys at? :3


----------



## Melchoir

Most of the people I know that play Animal Crossing are female. The males I have met have always been pretty chill though. Animal Crossing is great because anyone can play it, and the whole gender thing doesn't really matter after you select whether you're a boy or a girl. The boys can wear dresses and get the female hair, and vice versa. It's one of the things I love about the game.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Im cool with being a male acnl player. most relaxing and easygoing game ever


----------



## DarkDesertFox

L. Lawliet said:


> Im cool with being a male acnl player. most relaxing and easygoing game ever



Except when your dream villagers move and tear your heart out.


----------



## L. Lawliet

DarkDesertFox said:


> Except when your dream villagers move and tear your heart out.



RIP lucky and cally


----------



## Lualdara

why are there only two options lmao.

I'm nonbinary


----------



## oath2order

Envyena said:


> why are there only two options lmao.
> 
> I'm nonbinary



We have already gone through this debate previously, I know you didn't see it but just a reminder don't bring it up


----------



## LunaLemons

currently I play with my boyfriend. We share a game and he and I both have characters, but he's the creative side of our operation and I'm the money side of things


----------



## Astro Cake

I'm surprised it's 30/70, I expected a much larger difference like 15/85.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Me and my boyfriend play together, and ironically the only few friends who avidly want to play with me are guys. And no, they aren't after my muffin, they just actually want to be friends and hang out and help with my town. Most of the girls I play with will say hi or something but never really visit or invite me over. So I welcome the male players cause (so far)they've made better friends!


----------



## dj_mask

Astro Cake said:


> I'm surprised it's 30/70, I expected a much larger difference like 15/85.



Actually I kind of figured more ladies were on here, but the difference is a bit larger than I expected.


----------



## Sammi

There are 50 pages of this thread, could we really be expected to go through them all? A reminder for something never learned is useless. 

I myself am bigender so I also can't vote. (PS. If the argument is that there are "too many options" or s/t, even something is better than restricting it down to two...)


----------



## Sammi

Okay since my datemate took the time to go through here - lmao what debate? What happened was people tried talking about it throughout the course of this thread and got ignored so some people were more vocal and then got shut down. 

Sex is a social construct as much as gender is. Chromosomes are not as black and white as X and Y and there are people out there who are intersex, not fitting nicely into either category of "sex" designated at birth. They're forced into one based on the doctor or the parents involved. Trying to say that this is a poll about sex not gender is extremely gross? You're telling someone that they ARE male or female no matter what their own body is or what they believe. (Not to mention the fact that the male/female binary is a white colonial idea that has been forced on communities of people who have different concepts of gender and sex identities so this whole forced grouping of people into two neat categories is also steeped in racism).

Comparing this to a personal preference thread (Dogs vs. Cats and a Bird Lover) is dismissive and upsetting. It's not even "this thread doesn't cater to me!" it's ... there are more options than this and my preferred gender+pronouns affect my daily life and interactions with people around me. People like me, especially those who already posted, are just looking for more availability in a place that's supposed to be inclusive. I mean, with the options AC:NL introduced and the ability to dress the way you wanted despite the gender of your mayor, I would have hoped that these forums would be just as open. Instead, the community is being stifled. People don't understand how many non-cis users there are out there simply because there is no avenue for acceptance.

(Lastly, this thread began on a sour note and I'm not surprised to see it went horribly wrong. The person who started this thread, while probably having good intentions, said something rather off-putting. "I think this is paradise for males, since there's so many females to play with. What's good about most females is that they tend to be kind and appreciative". As someone who IDs as partially a girl and who would be viewed as a girl outside of personal relations, this feels super gross? Plus, the constant use of "male" and "female" throughout just makes me think of people trying to hard to be Scientific about things, which I already discussed above.) 

P.S. - To go more into it: I am bigender. I struggled for months about my gender identity. I recognized that something didn't feel quite right, I looked introspectively at myself and decided I wasn't a cis girl. I identify as demigirl/demiboy. This means that there are some girl feelings and some boy feelings but I don't want to constrain myself to the traditional binary. I don't use the term genderfluid out of preference - I flip-flop, I don't flow. I use she/her and he/him pronouns, but not because my identities are demigirl and demiboy. They are simply what I'm used to. No, I'm not out to my family and I will likely never be out in public. (I am currently identifying demigirl, so if you do reply at all and address me, please use she/her.)


----------



## Lualdara

I agree that telling us to "just not bring it up" is really dismissive. Even if I had seen the discussion I'd feel put off by how this thread is set up: there is no option for nonbinary people at all (just a third "other" option would have been enough) and the constant use of male and female instead of boy/man and girl/woman does remind me of "biological sex" discourse. Which, if I'm interpreting what Sammi said about what happened in the earlier debate correctly, was actually brought up and used to silence transgender people and forcibly gender their bodies according to the colonialist, binarist, intersexist perception of sex they were coercively assigned at birth. If you're going to say this is a poll about "sex not gender" then you are calling trans girls and women who may frequent this forum male and saying they're not supposed to vote "female". You are forcing the aforementioned perception of a "biological sex binary" on intersex individuals. You're telling nonbinary people their identity and relationship with their gender doesn't matter, that they're still a "male" or a "female" deep down. You're hurting all of us. This thread is inherently flawed, transphobic, cissexist and intersexist. It is stickied for all to see and I did no more than show my dissatisfaction with it.

So, when I replied to this trainwreck of a thread and called it out on its issues, the last thing I needed was for you to come along and try to shut me down and "just not bring it up". I'll refrain from posting here any more as I don't have the energy to argue and I don't feel like starting a debate with people who are going to try to invalidate my feelings further, but you do owe me a sincere apology. 

To clarify: I am nonbinary and choose not to label my gender further as I feel like I don't fit any label due to the circumstances of my mental health clouding the way I relate to my identity and my ethnicity making me shy away from colonialist labels. However, I do describe myself in some gendered terms such as lesbian and latina as I don't feel a complete dissociation from womanhood. I am not intersex and I don't experience transmisogyny. All pronouns are ok to use for me and I fluctuate on which set I use for myself.


----------



## illunie

That poll just blew my mind...


----------



## Jiska

So much text.. Too much to read...


----------



## Nickole

Wow, females outnumber the males!

Girl power


----------



## Snowtyke

I'm a male. Honestly, I'm surprised with the poll results right now.


----------



## StrawberryCream

I am a female


----------



## oath2order

Sammi said:


> There are 50 pages of this thread, could we really be expected to go through them all? A reminder for something never learned is useless.
> 
> I myself am bigender so I also can't vote. (PS. If the argument is that there are "too many options" or s/t, even something is better than restricting it down to two...)



Nah, I was just giving a bit of a reminder, I don't want people getting in trouble again.



Sammi said:


> Okay since my datemate took the time to go through here - lmao what debate? What happened was people tried talking about it throughout the course of this thread and got ignored so some people were more vocal and then got shut down.
> 
> Sex is a social construct as much as gender is. Chromosomes are not as black and white as X and Y and there are people out there who are intersex, not fitting nicely into either category of "sex" designated at birth. They're forced into one based on the doctor or the parents involved. Trying to say that this is a poll about sex not gender is extremely gross? You're telling someone that they ARE male or female no matter what their own body is or what they believe. (Not to mention the fact that the male/female binary is a white colonial idea that has been forced on communities of people who have different concepts of gender and sex identities so this whole forced grouping of people into two neat categories is also steeped in racism).
> 
> Comparing this to a personal preference thread (Dogs vs. Cats and a Bird Lover) is dismissive and upsetting. It's not even "this thread doesn't cater to me!" it's ... there are more options than this and my preferred gender+pronouns affect my daily life and interactions with people around me. People like me, especially those who already posted, are just looking for more availability in a place that's supposed to be inclusive. I mean, with the options AC:NL introduced and the ability to dress the way you wanted despite the gender of your mayor, I would have hoped that these forums would be just as open. Instead, the community is being stifled. People don't understand how many non-cis users there are out there simply because there is no avenue for acceptance.
> 
> (Lastly, this thread began on a sour note and I'm not surprised to see it went horribly wrong. The person who started this thread, while probably having good intentions, said something rather off-putting. "I think this is paradise for males, since there's so many females to play with. What's good about most females is that they tend to be kind and appreciative". As someone who IDs as partially a girl and who would be viewed as a girl outside of personal relations, this feels super gross? Plus, the constant use of "male" and "female" throughout just makes me think of people trying to hard to be Scientific about things, which I already discussed above.)
> 
> P.S. - To go more into it: I am bigender. I struggled for months about my gender identity. I recognized that something didn't feel quite right, I looked introspectively at myself and decided I wasn't a cis girl. I identify as demigirl/demiboy. This means that there are some girl feelings and some boy feelings but I don't want to constrain myself to the traditional binary. I don't use the term genderfluid out of preference - I flip-flop, I don't flow. I use she/her and he/him pronouns, but not because my identities are demigirl and demiboy. They are simply what I'm used to. No, I'm not out to my family and I will likely never be out in public. (I am currently identifying demigirl, so if you do reply at all and address me, please use she/her.)





Envyena said:


> I agree that telling us to "just not bring it up" is really dismissive. Even if I had seen the discussion I'd feel put off by how this thread is set up: there is no option for nonbinary people at all (just a third "other" option would have been enough) and the constant use of male and female instead of boy/man and girl/woman does remind me of "biological sex" discourse. Which, if I'm interpreting what Sammi said about what happened in the earlier debate correctly, was actually brought up and used to silence transgender people and forcibly gender their bodies according to the colonialist, binarist, intersexist perception of sex they were coercively assigned at birth. If you're going to say this is a poll about "sex not gender" then you are calling trans girls and women who may frequent this forum male and saying they're not supposed to vote "female". You are forcing the aforementioned perception of a "biological sex binary" on intersex individuals. You're telling nonbinary people their identity and relationship with their gender doesn't matter, that they're still a "male" or a "female" deep down. You're hurting all of us. This thread is inherently flawed, transphobic, cissexist and intersexist. It is stickied for all to see and I did no more than show my dissatisfaction with it.
> 
> So, when I replied to this trainwreck of a thread and called it out on its issues, the last thing I needed was for you to come along and try to shut me down and "just not bring it up". I'll refrain from posting here any more as I don't have the energy to argue and I don't feel like starting a debate with people who are going to try to invalidate my feelings further, but you do owe me a sincere apology.
> 
> To clarify: I am nonbinary and choose not to label my gender further as I feel like I don't fit any label due to the circumstances of my mental health clouding the way I relate to my identity and my ethnicity making me shy away from colonialist labels. However, I do describe myself in some gendered terms such as lesbian and latina as I don't feel a complete dissociation from womanhood. I am not intersex and I don't experience transmisogyny. All pronouns are ok to use for me and I fluctuate on which set I use for myself.



k that's nice but I'm just saying don't bring it up because it was a massive argument, the thread got locked, people very likely got warnings, and there's another thread to use with much further expanded gender options if you don't like this one.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

good job the mods are already here.


----------



## *Facade*

Personally, I knew that this game would cater more toward girls demographically as the game takes a rather different approach to gameplay aside from all the FPS, Brawlers and other action games out there that most females (not all of course) would not normally play as opposed to males. As a tomboy, I love video games despite the deomographic currentlly aimed at that specific source because "I play a game I like, not for who plays it" I know that everyone plays a game catering to their own personal liking, and not what the creator of the game had intended the "gender" of the fans to be playing that game. AC however, brought a new form of entertainment, with that being the exact opposite of action/adventure geners usually listed. AC had brought relative peace, fun and relaxtion into a game, all the while not relativley being "boring" (Though a lot would say it is since this is again, a game that differs from most games played today in popularity standings) I personally think that no matter the gender, male female intersex, transgender or whatever you may what to identify as, a gender is not what makes the player want to play it, it is the overal appeal and fun the player has when immersed in a world they find fun. The magic of AC is that it brings all ages, races, and genders together to play.


----------



## oath2order

I hope this is all-inclusive ^_^


----------



## gidluite

Too much females any girl wanna know me better i am open


----------



## Tao

gidluite said:


> Too much females any girl wanna know me better i am open



Yea! I am gurl :3

u wnt a picz ? <3


----------



## Tao

- Double post -


----------



## Pikuchu

I know there's more females than males from experience over wifi, but I'm a guy and I've been playing for quite awhile. It's jsut too cutec:


----------



## Blue99i

There are actually more girls :0


----------



## pocketdatcrossing

no nonbinary?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

If it's not in the poll just list it in the comments. It's not the end of the world. Oath2Order made a thread for that anyways.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?281435


----------



## PinkWater

100% girl here <3


----------



## JamesParker

I thought it would be just about 50/50.


----------



## oswaldies

Surprise time (even though everyone knows)
I'm a guy <3


----------



## ganondork

I myself am a female, but a majority of my ac bffs are guys. But other than that, the whole ac fanbase seems to be more female dominated.


----------



## ChattyKathy

I'm a girl personally. My family has been playing animal crossing since the gamecube one. But I've only got this one because my brother gave it to me for my birthday.


----------



## sunny-

thats a lot more girls than i expected lmao


----------



## Millefeui

Female


----------



## MittensDaFourth

I'm male. 

I'm kind of surprised that the poll shows a 70/30 trend. I expected it to be closer than that.


----------



## UmaNation

Me and my dog are female!


----------



## CheshireKat

Female LOL!!!! ahahahahahahahahahahah!!11!11


----------



## Panazel Maria

Why is there no in-between answer on the poll again? Is it because not answering it means I'm being neutral here?

I honestly am not sure what gender I am, zel...X_x


----------



## Kanaa

woww lot of girls in this community o.o


----------



## Flop

Panazel Maria said:


> Why is there no in-between answer on the poll again? Is it because not answering it means I'm being neutral here?
> 
> I honestly am not sure what gender I am, zel...X_x


I just assume that OP meana biological sex, not what you identify as.


----------



## LisaTheGreat

Lol thought the poll would be about a tie but I was wrong


----------



## Liseli

Holy crap, so many girls in this community.


----------



## Mycaruba

The poll is as I thought; I go to an all boys school and in sixth form, I don't think anyone else plays this game aside from me:/


----------



## LovelyFox

70% girl power!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I'm one of the many girls in this community.


----------



## Daditude

I'm an old male.


----------



## Terri

Wohoo, female rules


----------



## Fillup

seeing as my girlfriend introduced me to the game, Im not surprised there are so many females on here!


----------



## Laulauu

I'm genderfluid so neither option works for me!


----------



## Ashtot

Laulauu said:


> I'm genderfluid so neither option works for me!



this is ur sex so u choose one

although there is no option for hermaphrodite which is very triggering to me


----------



## Laulauu

Ashtot said:


> this is ur sex so u choose one
> 
> although there is no option for hermaphrodite which is very triggering to me



I don't want to post my sex onsite, however. The only people who know my sex are family, my partner and my doctor


----------



## ch20youk

While I'm sure Animal Crossing attracts more females than males, I also think it really depends on which community you're in. I had high turnip prices and let a bunch of people come in from reddit, and I swear, of the 50 or so people who came, 45 of them were male.


----------



## Chris01

I have met more females through here than  males, and I'm male myself, I get on alot better with girls than I do with guys, just the way its always been


----------



## Mayor Alice~

Wow. There are a lot more girls than there are boys.


----------



## Ngan

I'm not surprised at the ratio because I mean Animal Crossing is a really cute game so I don't expect most guys to be like,"HEY! That's cute, let me buy it," and then come to a forum for it. > u <;; I got my boyfriend into this game though. He like to do his daily routines like water the flowers and stuff. hehe


----------



## Ashtot

Laulauu said:


> I don't want to post my sex onsite, however. The only people who know my sex are family, my partner and my doctor



good idea penises and vaginas are dangerous to everyone


----------



## rosie789

Wow, I thought there would be more guys on here xD


----------



## Myceliuum

why only male and female options :-( no trans/intersex/etc?


----------



## Ashtot

Myceliuum said:


> why only male and female options :-( no trans/intersex/etc?



because the op is inconsiderate cis scum obviously


----------



## Midoriya

Wow, there's literally more than twice as many girls as boys here.  That ratio has gone up


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Myceliuum said:


> why only male and female options :-( no trans/intersex/etc?



Well wouldnt trans people pick the one they identify as. And i assumed it was for gender not sex


----------



## Midoriya

Idfldnsndt said:


> Well wouldnt trans people pick the one they identify as. And i assumed it was for gender not sex



It is for gender, not sex


----------



## Vinewood

Not surprised at the numbers, though very interesting to know. Even though I'm female, I often consider choosing male protagonists in games.


----------



## failedexperiment

mostly female. as expected.


----------



## Stolz

I'm a boy-o


----------



## Damien Collier

I'm a guy, but I don't think girls have been nicer than boys or vice versa. In fact, I didn't really pay any attention to whether the people I conversed with even had a gender....


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Riley said:


> It is for gender, not sex



Exactly, so there would be no need for an intersex option


----------



## Midoriya

Vinewood said:


> Not surprised at the numbers, though very interesting to know. Even though I'm female, I often consider choosing male protagonists in games.



Most females and males both choose male protagonists in games, statistically speaking.


----------



## staeples

im not surprised there's a huge amount of females here i suppose.


----------



## Soraru

Most of my IRL gamer friends consists of guys. I havent met anyone of had the chance to become internet friends with anyone online. But most of the people that I do have small short convos with are girls on the internet.


----------



## sallycatlover

ya im not supprised there r more girls


----------



## Midoriya

This place is the direct opposite of a sausage fest.

What is that supposed to be called??  Seriously, I have no idea


----------



## Myles

male and female are really terms to describe one's biological sex and not gender identity
so my sex is male but i do not have a gender identity, thus i am neither "male" or "female" in the context of what this thread is asking :~)


----------



## Eevees

I ish a female ouo..
/yep .


----------



## Myles

Space Dandy said:


> This place is the direct opposite of a sausage fest.
> 
> What is that supposed to be called??  Seriously, I have no idea


assuming that all girls have the same body parts, are you?? and that all guys have "sausages"?? 
let's revv up those cissexist fryers


----------



## Midoriya

A melon fest.  There we go


----------



## Valliecat

It seemed like there were a fair number of males and females on this site, it never occurred to me that there were more females than males. I don't really have a preference, as long as the person is nice and caring, that's what matters.


----------



## BellGreen

Wow, I just checked the poll today and I did not think the females would conquer nearly 2:1. Does anyone know what it was like each year? That would be cool to look into.


----------



## Leedle-lee

!! I'm actually quite surprised the poll is what it is!


----------



## Midoriya

BellGreen said:


> Wow, I just checked the poll today and I did not think the females would conquer nearly 2:1. Does anyone know what it was like each year? That would be cool to look into.



I'm pretty sure the girls have always outnumbered us guys.


----------



## Azza

Yeah the girls have always been overtaking the guys. I could see that happening anyway, ACNL would probably look a lot more appealing to girls than boys. I'm definitely not saying it's a girl game, cuz I have it too XD but there's not really any violence or anything so that's probably why a lot more girls bought the game therefore more girls on the forums


----------



## Akimari

Oh wow, lots of girls here! Not all too surprised, I see a lot more girls on the island for one thing and I guess the game does have a bit more appeal for girls than it does boys? Definitely welcoming all the guys here though with open arms! ^^


----------



## Soda Fox

Girls rule boys drool!!

Not really but I'm excited to see so much girl power in a video game community.


----------



## TheLostKooper

Soda Fox said:


> Girls rule boys drool!!
> 
> Not really but I'm excited to see so much girl power in a video game community.



Most forums actually have more males than females, so this is one of the gaming forums that is unique, in my opinion.


----------



## hankwhomperson

I am a female! ^_^


----------



## nami26

i am a male, and i do find a lot of girls here. i think the girls have been nicer, but only slightly, but there has been some nice and friednly boys too.


----------



## MasterM64

I'm a guy and I can definitely agree that most of the TBT community is primarily composed of girls and women. This trend is even noticeable in other AC communities as well because my best friend list is like 98% women and girls. lol


----------



## Curry

So since I'm quite new to the community, I was like "oh, maybe it'll be like half and half, maybe leaning one way or the other slightly. NOPE. Wow, there's an overwhelming amount of Animal Crossing female players.


----------



## Relly

It doesn't surprise me at all that most AC players are female


----------



## Chanyeol

So many girls in here (I'm one of them) XD
Doesn't surprise me, AC:NL is more of a 'cute' game, I've only met one guy so far!


----------



## Ezekiel

I'm in the male minority. This doesn't really surprise me. Most of my friends growing were girls since my interests (anime, games, etc.) were only shared by girls. To be fair, the guys at my high school were all Call of Duty/Madden fanboys.


----------



## mitzi_crossing

I'm female. I'm not surprised that most are female too. This game has definitely brought a lot of girls into the video game industry


----------



## Klave

Woah, I'm really surprised there are so many more females here. I knew Animal Crossing had a larger amount of female players than usual for videogames, but I expected this place to be slightly closer to half and half. I think Animal Crossing on reddit had a majority or close to majority of males so I expected the same here but nope!


----------



## vurren

Im one of the many females in the community! My friend's list is half and half, though there are only four people actually on there. I think its pretty cool that everyone can enjoy animal crossing, and not just one gender. Its not overly cutesy, but at the same time it still has a charm to it.


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin

I (and many others) figured there would be more females playing this game. 
In my opinion, there should be a 50/50 split of females and males in the Animal Crossing community. AC is fun and displays both masculine and feminine qualities. 

As for my experience with males, I've noticed that when I do play with them, they tend to be less expressive with their emotions and they tease me a lot. (Bonking me with toy hammers, joking around, digging holes, blocking paths, etc.)
When I visit Club Tortimer, there are quite a few obnoxious boys asking random players to be their girlfriend or exchange FCs without even saying "hi" first. One of them kept following me with an axe and wouldn't stop attempting to swing it at me until I left the island last week.  Needless to say, it was a little bit creepy. 

Other than that, I enjoy making new male friends on New Leaf just as much as I enjoy making new female friends.


----------



## Bellsprout

I've seen a lot of female players here, so I can't say I'm particularly surprised by the skewed gender ratio. 

Speaking as a guy myself, I find communicating with women much more natural and less awkward for me than talking with other guys, so this sort of ratio is fine by me.


----------



## nami26

People alway think that i am a Girl just because of my avatr but i talk to People who have the same Problem...


----------



## Sealy

I'm a male. This gmae is dominated by girls. oo


----------



## Midoriya

If this poll was the earth, then the earth's oceans and all water on it would be females (approximately) and all the land would be males.


----------



## device

this poll shows that animal crossing is more of a women's game


----------



## Ashtot

fwts said:


> this poll shows that animal crossing is more of a women's game



thanks for letting us know


----------



## mayorcas

Although I was born as a female, I identify as a male. People always think that AC is a game made for females; it's totally not. Although I'm not surprised most people on this forum are females, it seems like more females play.


----------



## foxmulder

i'm neither ?\_(ツ)_/? just trying to have a good time

maybe add that option to the poll?


----------



## SeraphicOrder

male here


----------



## Jacob

i dont see why it was made for girls? i mean its just a life simulation game isnt it?

male btw


----------



## Midoriya

foxmulder said:


> i'm neither ?\_(ツ)_/? just trying to have a good time
> 
> maybe add that option to the poll?




Well the reason there isn't options for LGBTQIA+ is because the thread is asking whether you were BORN as a female or male genetically, so it's talking about gender, not sexual identity.


----------



## Sanxithe

AC isn't the kinda game that would attract boys on first sight haha. It's expected to have more females playing it


----------



## PHOENIX

Sanxithe said:


> AC isn't the kinda game that would attract boys on first sight haha. It's expected to have more females playing it



Yeah true, I like relaxing games.  Not the kind that make me want to swear at the TV and throw my controller out my window.. I'm looking at you Fifa... damn you!


----------



## xiaonu

Girl here c:


----------



## Jessie.

I'm a girl. It's nice how this game attracts both genders for the most part though.


----------



## Xeno1000

Male, I also love Beyond the Boundary. Sorry off topic but TC yo avatar n sig tho...


----------



## charmi

Female here, I feel like I barely see any guys here =0


----------



## cornimer

Female!
...and apparently so is 70% of this site.


----------



## Albuns

Male here, I didn't expect myself to ever be able to like foruming. But lo and behold, I can't help get one at least twice everyday now. x)


----------



## PHOENIX

Man, there's a lot of girls here!


----------



## Albuns

PHOENIX said:


> Man, there's a lot of girls here!



In a way, you could call it "A Guy's Paradise." XD


----------



## Midoriya

Alby-Kun said:


> In a way, you could call it "A Guy's Paradise." XD



Ouch.  The cheesiness in this joke hit me hard lol


----------



## Albuns

Ryu said:


> Ouch.  The cheesiness in this joke hit me hard lol



You're welcome, I'm a pro chef. My forte is cheese, and I'll cook up meals that'll hit the spot dead on! XD


----------



## Midoriya

Alby-Kun said:


> You're welcome, I'm a pro chef. My forte is cheese, and I'll cook up meals that'll hit the spot dead on! XD



Good.  I need a nice amount of dairy.  lol  (This is my 3000th post!  Woo!!)


----------



## Albuns

Ryu said:


> Good.  I need a nice amount of dairy.  lol  (This is my 3000th post!  Woo!!)



Whee~ Gratz! 
You should commemorate this milestone by being my friend because I'm lonely in this site!


----------



## loubean

there's so many girls on this forum wowie


----------



## hedgimon

Female. 

Funnily enough, when I used to play ACWW and was a member of a different forum, most seemed to be guys.


----------



## Tulippy

Wow, on the forum I used to call home it was mostly males! I'm female.


----------



## PrincessSara

MTF, but that's just a label, I've always been female, just wasn't expressive of it and lacking the fun body chemicals earlier in life x.x


----------



## Munna

Bones said:


> You can blame society for most of it. lol.
> 
> I've met a lot of other guys who are really into games like this, but simply don't play it because a lot of people would think that it's "wrong" simply because they're male. It's daft as hell.



It is daft! I thought it would appeal a little more to women, but I can also see lots of men playing too. There's a lot of factors that I think apply more to personality than to gender.

I think it's a game that appeals to people that like to collect, organize, decorate, plan, build, design, catch, hunt, make friends, talk & dress up!
Those are both male & female activities.


----------



## Athera

From what I've experienced, a large majority of players in ACNL are girls. I enjoy it because i do play a lot of online games on steam and my PS4 and I do encounter heaps of male players. Most of them are lovely and very helpful when I ask questions but there is no way you can play and online game directed at men without being harrassed because you are female. This isn't technically a bad thing for me because i'm not easily intimidated but it is nice to have change when interacting with the same gender online. When I do meet male players on ACNL they have so far been sweet, helpful & easy to talk to (most of them i wish I could meet irl),  so it is always a nice surprise to see you guys on animal crossing.

Shout out to all the female & MALE players who have made my time on ACNL relaxing and super-duper fun!!!


----------



## Jacob

I actually had this game appeal to me for the whole money appeal. Like I am crazy on money (i have ~375 mil bells lmao)

so ya I can see why people think it's for girls, but I believe the whole Investing and Gaining can also be seen as a male appeal.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Male :b


----------



## visibleghost

I think this poll should have more options for nonbinary people


----------



## Midoriya

lencurryboy said:


> I think this poll should have more options for nonbinary people



Again, this poll is to confirm whether people were born as a male or female, not to know which sexual orientation people classify as


----------



## N e s s

What is this pokemon?

I'm a boy professor!


----------



## visibleghost

Ryu said:


> Again, this poll is to confirm whether people were born as a male or female, not to know which sexual orientation people classify as



um. that was really transphobic, but I guess you don't understand? Transgender people were literally born as their gender. I, a transgender boy, was born a boy. And being trans is about your gender and not your sexuality... so??? I really don't get what you mean? 

if you really wish to know what people were assigned at birth it should have been stated in the first post. Because "how many people on here are male/female" doesn't mean that.


----------



## Caius

lencurryboy said:


> um. that was really transphobic, but I guess you don't understand? Transgender people were literally born as their gender. I, a transgender boy, was born a boy. And being trans is about your gender and not your sexuality... so??? I really don't get what you mean?
> 
> if you really wish to know what people were assigned at birth it should have been stated in the first post. Because "how many people on here are male/female" doesn't mean that.



This poll is also from 2013.


----------



## visibleghost

Caius said:


> This poll is also from 2013.



and...?

trans people have existed for longer than two years.


----------



## Midoriya

lencurryboy said:


> um. that was really transphobic, but I guess you don't understand? Transgender people were literally born as their gender. I, a transgender boy, was born a boy. And being trans is about your gender and not your sexuality... so??? I really don't get what you mean?
> 
> if you really wish to know what people were assigned at birth it should have been stated in the first post. Because "how many people on here are male/female" doesn't mean that.




Sorry, wasn't trying to be Transphobic nor am I usually.  Just stating what the poll was originally intended for, albeit you are right, now that I think about it, it makes a bit confusing since the creator of the thread didn't state specifically which one in the title.

Also, I think what Caius means is that the OP was intending the thread to only have two options when it was made, not thinking about the other ones that could have been added at the time.


----------



## visibleghost

yeah i get that they didn't include more because they didn't know or something, but i still think there should have been more options.


----------



## Jas0n

lencurryboy said:


> um. that was really transphobic, but I guess you don't understand? Transgender people were literally born as their gender. I, a transgender boy, was born a boy. And being trans is about your gender and not your sexuality... so??? I really don't get what you mean?
> 
> if you really wish to know what people were assigned at birth it should have been stated in the first post. Because "how many people on here are male/female" doesn't mean that.



Is it really necessary to create such an issue out of this? They were simply asking how many male or female users the forum has. It's a pretty normal question that everybody can answer, and if you really don't want to answer it, then don't. There's no need to have 50 options for every non-binary description.


----------



## Caius

Ryu said:


> Sorry, wasn't trying to be Transphobic nor am I usually.  Just stating what the poll was originally intended for, albeit you are right, now that I think about it, it makes a bit confusing since the creator of the thread didn't state specifically which one in the title.
> 
> Also, I think what Caius means is that the OP was intending the thread to only have two options when it was made, not thinking about the other ones that could have been added at the time.



This pretty much. The entire massive labeling thing has been around for a while, but it didn't pick up as much momentum as it has now until around last year.


----------



## PrincessSara

Ryu said:


> Again, this poll is to confirm whether people were born as a male or female, not to know which sexual orientation people classify as



WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
sounds like someone needs a THOROUGH education in gender. Please kindly get out of my sights forever. gonna ignore you so I don't have to ever trade with your transphobiac rearend.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Caius said:


> This pretty much. The entire massive labeling thing has been around for a while, but it didn't pick up as much momentum as it has now until around last year.



erm. so just because it didn't gain momentum until recently it's not supposed to be anyones problem? I *fully* get that it was the OP that determined what was listed, that doesn't mean there shouldn't be additional options, it simply means that they could use editing in by moderators if thats what some people desire. 

also as Len said, us trans people have been around for a good 50 years now visibly, so saying that it's 'just picking up momentum now' is pretty hurtful stuff and frankly poking fun at a minority which under any other circumstance would have people yelling for sure. Please kindly go educate yourself on history before quoting it


----------



## visibleghost

Jas0n said:


> Is it really necessary to create such an issue out of this? They were simply asking how many male or female users the forum has. It's a pretty normal question that everybody can answer, and if you really don't want to answer it, then don't. There's no need to have 50 options for every non-binary description.



yes it is necessary to add at least an option saying "other".  that's the least anyone could do. not everyone can answer "are u male/female" because they are neither. it would be so easy to have 3 options and it wouldn't hurt anyone, so why are you being all likie if you dont like it then leave!!! because it'd be so easy to just add another option.



Caius said:


> This pretty much. The entire massive labeling thing has been around for a while, but it didn't pick up as much momentum as it has now until around last year.



smh are you saying that being trans is a new trend? it's great that people begin to label and find themself more and more! But transgender individuals have been around for thousand of years (even tho the movement hasn't been around for just as long lol). It's not a good excuse that the thread was started in 2013 lol


----------



## oswaldies

Ah, I clicked male! How do I undo?


----------



## Hamusuta

This is discrimination. 

I identify as Beyonc? and there is no option for my fellow Beyonc??

Reporting thread for sexism.


----------



## Midoriya

PrincessSara said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> sounds like someone needs a THOROUGH education in gender. Please kindly get out of my sights forever. gonna ignore you so I don't have to ever trade with your transphobiac rearend.




I don't need an education in gender, I just haven't familiarized myself with each and every sexual orientation yet.  I know the basics of each one and what they mean, and accept people for being born the way they are and all, but I don't HAVE to know the specifics of each one and whether they count as a whole new gender or not.  And saying to 'get out of your sights' is highly rude and ignorant.  I wasn't planning on trading with you anyway, so no harm done.  I'm not transphobic at all; I was just trying to help calm things down, but looks like you wanna spread some hate at me for little to no reason at all.

Anyway, if you want to discuss it more you can PM me about it.  I'm not going to comment anymore on it here, because arguing on threads is something I'm light-years past.  Jas0n and Caius were simply trying to explain why the OP made the thread the way they did, and why it's not being changed, but it seems like all you guys are giving them is hate and not trying to understand their viewpoints, so I'm done.  If myself, Jas0n, and Caius are willing to acknowledge where you guys are coming from, but you can't acknowledge where we are coming from, then it's clear to me that this isn't something that should be discussed in a thread like this.  Especially one that's about genders.

TL;DR Let's stop discussing this and leave that discussion to the LGBTQA thread where it belongs.  This is unnecessary drama in this thread and should be avoided seeing as the OP made a simple question at the time that still stands today, and that is the purpose of this thread.  


@Hamusuta: XD, I had a good laugh at your post; good job on keeping things light, buddy.


----------



## visibleghost

Hamusuta said:


> This is discrimination.
> 
> I identify as Beyonc? and there is no option for my fellow Beyonc??
> 
> Reporting thread for sexism.


wow. thats really unneccessary. why do you have to make fun of trans people and our struggles, it is seriously so hurtful, rude and transphobic.


----------



## Hamusuta

lencurryboy said:


> wow. thats really unneccessary. why do you have to make fun of trans people and our struggles, it is seriously so hurtful, rude and transphobic.



Are you actually serious right now? Lmao babe don't come for weave declaring your struggles, I too am transgender and was making a light hearted remark whilst you were off in the battle field spouting odds on an animal crossing forum. I was lightening the situation because obviously you take too much offence to everything you read. It was a joke.


----------



## visibleghost

Hamusuta said:


> Are you actually serious right now? Lmao babe don't come for weave declaring your struggles, I too am transgender and was making a light hearted remark whilst you were off in the battle field spouting odds on an animal crossing forum. I was lightening the situation because obviously you take too much offence to everything you read. It was a joke.



i dont get why u as a trans person would think it was funny to make such a joke. it doesn't matter if it's an animal crossing forum, people are still being excluded and you think it's fitting to make a joke about it?


----------



## Hamusuta

lencurryboy said:


> i dont get why u as a trans person would think it was funny to make such a joke. it doesn't matter if it's an animal crossing forum, people are still being excluded and you think it's fitting to make a joke about it?



Okay listen, I apologise if you took offence to what I said. But it is ridiculous that you did so, I get that the whole transitioning process is a struggle but to take offence and attack other people at every little detail is also ridiculous. Please lighten up.


----------



## Jacob

I, myself, am a male. I do not remember if I posted in here before or not, but I think collecting, digging, and fishing are fun and cool, and can be seen for boys and girls.


----------



## dr4gonite

I'm a girl


----------



## Sartigy

We were introduced to the series by our cousin, who is a girl.


----------



## kayleee

GURL


----------



## Sansa

The numbers aren't really that surprising.  I was expecting around 33% male vote and 66% female.

Based on the people that I tend to tag in StreetPass who play AC, it seems pretty even.  That said, most (not all, but most) of the prettier houses I've tagged have female characters, so perhaps it's no so much that there's more female players, but more girls who are interested in a forum community.  I'd venture to say the same for tumblr too, most of the AC tumblr blogs seems to be run by females too.  

With a younger crowd, as in kids, I'm willing to bet that the numbers are a little more even, but that's not really an age for forum posting.


----------



## LordBlumiere

I can't vote in this poll bc neither!

I'm not surprised at the statistics either, though. Seems about right from what I've seen online.


----------



## bigger34

I'm a guy, sadly. :/


----------



## Mariah

bigger34 said:


> I'm a guy, sadly. :/



Why is that sad?


----------



## bigger34

Mariah said:


> Why is that sad?



Because I don't like being a guy.


----------



## Mariah

bigger34 said:


> Because I don't like being a guy.



Why not?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I'm a Zephyr


----------



## Acruoxil

bigger34 said:


> Because I don't like being a guy.



But why not? Being a boy is nice


----------



## sock

bigger34 said:


> Because I don't like being a guy.


Trust me. Blood comes out of our places I'm not even going to describe for up to SEVEN DAYS EVERY MONTH. And we have to push out BABIES through those things. YOU DO NOT WANT TO BE A GIRL.


----------



## Mariah

sock said:


> Trust me. Blood comes out of our places I'm not even going to describe for up to SEVEN DAYS EVERY MONTH. And we have to push out BABIES through those things. YOU DO NOT WANT TO BE A GIRL.



But how often have you actually had to push a baby through your thing?


----------



## bigger34

Dilute said:


> But why not? Being a boy is nice



Because being a guy that likes guys is very difficult at times.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

why is everyone a damn girl on this forum


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> why is everyone a damn girl on this forum



becuz bois r icky


----------



## Albuns

That Zephyr Guy said:


> becuz bois r icky



Eye pheel ofendid.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

That Zephyr Guy said:


> becuz bois r icky



mybe if girlz stoped giving us cooties we'd be clean


----------



## meelz_xo

bigger34 said:


> Because I don't like being a guy.



I think being a guy would be pretty awesome though :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



bigger34 said:


> Because I don't like being a guy.



But you do you, boo :* <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm a girl


----------



## pastellrain

I'm a girl (which i wouldnt have any other way~) but I'm gay af so a lot of people think I'm a guy when I talk about my waifus


----------



## Grumpig

i'm rly not surprised that i'm part of the 29%

most people that i know irl that play acnl are guys tho


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

I'm female :3


----------



## Myles

so can this poll be updated to include non-binary people who don't identify as either male or female lol


----------



## Mariah

Myles said:


> so can this poll be updated to include non-binary people who don't identify as either male or female lol



We have one for all of the snowflakes out there.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Myles said:


> so can this poll be updated to include non-binary people who don't identify as either male or female lol



Doesn't male or female refer to one's sex though? Gender would be more along the lines of man or woman, boy or girl, etc. right?


----------



## Acruoxil

DarkDesertFox said:


> Doesn't male or female refer to one's sex though? Gender would be more along the lines of man or woman, boy or girl, etc. right?



Umm they're talking about transgender people, for instance.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Aerate said:


> Umm they're talking about transgender people, for instance.



It's still a term for ones gender identity. Since this poll uses male or female, shouldn't people just vote for what sex they were born as?


----------



## HMCaprica

In my FL I have a decent mix, certainly more females then males but I do great with both. I have never had any bad experiences with males and like I said I have gotten along great. I think as far as polling I don't think most guys will vote. It's not always a guy thing to do. that is just my opinion and observation. Though I have notice there SEEMS to be more girls then guys but I am not sure, I think I am too new and sometimes who you think might be a guy is a girl and the other way around.


----------



## Acruoxil

HMCaprica said:


> In my FL I have a decent mix, certainly more females then males but I do great with both. I have never had any bad experiences with males and like I said I have gotten along great. I think as far as polling I don't think most guys will vote. It's not always a guy thing to do. that is just my opinion and observation. Though I have notice there SEEMS to be more girls then guys but I am not sure, I think I am too new and sometimes who you think might be a guy is a girl and the other way around.



Oh no, this forum definitely has a much more amount of girls than boys. Though it can be because of the sheer amount of female fans of the game; Animal Crossing isn't exactly a game guys play xD;


----------



## HMCaprica

Aerate said:


> Oh no, this forum definitely has a much more amount of girls than boys. Though it can be because of the sheer amount of female fans of the game; Animal Crossing isn't exactly a game guys play xD;



yes yes very true but i have met a lot of guys also on a different forum. I think might depend on where you are at(which site) but you are right it is more gear towards girls but that doesn't mean guys don't like it either.


----------



## Acruoxil

HMCaprica said:


> yes yes very true but i have met a lot of guys also on a different forum. I think might depend on where you are at(which site) but you are right it is more gear towards girls but that doesn't mean guys don't like it either.



Haha yeah, there's a lot more guys on other forums xD but hey I'm not saying guys don't play it(heck I'm a guy ). Rather, not many guys play it.


----------



## Soigne

I am a male, hello.


----------



## Aestivate

Now Tina has updated the age thread. I think this thread should be updated too. Many users have changed their gender since 2013 and we should respect this more!!!!


----------



## Titi

Aestivate said:


> Now Tina has updated the age thread. I think this thread should be updated too. Many users have changed their gender since 2013 and we should respect this more!!!!



I lol'd.


----------



## Midoriya

HMCaprica said:


> yes yes very true but i have met a lot of guys also on a different forum. I think might depend on where you are at(which site) but you are right it is more gear towards girls but that doesn't mean guys don't like it either.




You're right.  It depends on the site.  There's definitely a lot more females on TBT than other Animal Crossing sites... In fact, someone earlier in this thread stated another specific site that has an overwhelmingly amount of males to females ratio and is in fact an Animal Crossing forum...


----------



## Keiko

I'm a female playing Animal Crossing, woo hoo! One thing I'm slightly disappointed about is the major lack of male players, because I think that Animal Crossing should get a chance with both genders. Maybe it's because of the cartoon-y art style that guys assume it isn't "manly" enough and don't want to watch it anymore. That's just my guess about things, anyways.


----------



## jiny

I'm a female. If you couldn't tell already


----------



## crimsontadpoles

I'm a male, and it's nice to be surrounded by females for a change. Most games I play as well as my daily job are full of guys.


----------



## rev1175

My name is Bill, and I am mail.


----------



## Toadette

I'm a gal


----------



## Que

Well, I have yet to stumble across another guy yet - but I'm definitely a boy. cx But surely, if some boys are just like "k thx" then yup; usually females are muuuch kinder (at least here on TBT). Though, I have a boy on my BF list, but he's not from TBT. He's kind! ouo


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf

I'm a female but I've met a lot of kind males here c:
There are a lot of really polite people here, but I've seen rude gals and rude guys alike.


----------



## Kerrilea

I am a laddieee


----------



## Minerva

I'm a girl and I've meet other male players.


----------



## piske

I'm a woman :>


----------



## Blueskyy

I'm a guy.  No shame.


----------



## Kaioin

Damn no wonder us guys suck at that boys vs girls game...


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Someone else needs to vote they're a male so we can get out of the 666 range .


----------



## Alienfish

Born female, but I'd consider myself agender :3


----------



## Ryona

Girl here. <3


----------



## Goth

I'm a female now

but I can't revote riperoni


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

wow thats a lot of females


----------



## firebends

...I'm neither. I'm agender. Lol.
But I use a female character in acnl, so.


----------



## EtchaSketch

I tend to be really unsocial on here and drift away from the community, aside from me clinging to the artsy side of these forums. 90% of people there are female so I just assumed the rest of the community was that way ?v?"


----------



## stained_cheri

For some reason I'm surprised there are so many girls, I figured there would be more guys than girls, not sure why~ haha


----------



## Neechan

stained_cheri said:


> For some reason I'm surprised there are so many girls, I figured there would be more guys than girls, not sure why~ haha


I would assume its because girls like cuddly animals XD (It's true to a fault) -I'm a girl as well-


----------



## starlessmoon

I'm a pretty lady. :>


----------



## brownboy102

I sexually identify as an attack chopper.


----------



## alphys

im neither but im masculine and my acnl character is a a dude so


----------



## SoftFairie

Me a girl....


----------



## Blythetastic

I'm a female.


----------



## Altyran

I'm Agender-Male I guess? (I do not identify a gender, nor do I care about gender (or always understand what it's supposed to even mean) but I am biologically male) -shrug-


----------



## Mango

i voted on this so long ago


----------



## Spongebob

I'm a male


----------



## Naekoya

le female ~


----------



## ACNLover10

I'm a male, wow so many females voted.


----------



## FreckledManatee

I've seen mostly girls play but one of my fave old friends on here was a super nice Japanese guy who would always give me cool stuff. The language gap was hard but google translate is fun


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Ima girl  i would rather play with a girl because i feel like i can get along with girls more than guys... but some guys on occasions are super nice like ACNLover10 and other male users that i love near and dear (NOT THAT KIND)


----------



## Moonfall

I'm a boy but I'm working on making my profile less girly.


----------



## Emizel

I'm a girl.


----------



## abc123wee

Hound00med said:


> I'm a male.. I do find more females playing AC.. But I like how relaxed of a game AC is, you don't have to be on edge while you're taking down a big boss or challenge or something.. I like that about most games I play.. But I also do find I prefer more guy villagers to girls, lol .. I mean there are so many lousy Peppy, Snooty and Uchi villagers.. There are plenty of awesome Normals though



Not be on edge? HAVE YOU SEEN THE BEES?

And for the sake of the poll, I'm a male


----------



## Miii

Oh dang mostly girls on here xD I figured it would be a little more even


----------



## TheGlamourGroup

I'm a girl, but for some reason I like playing with guys, I think they're funner or something.
My favorite villagers are also all guys...


----------



## lizkun

female ;-)


----------



## pickle inkii.

I'm every gender ever.


----------



## NursePhantump

my gender is ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Nightmares

I'm a grill


----------



## Celestis

my gender is whatever noise you make whenever you see a question mark, haha.


----------



## Apron

I'm a boy.  I'm just here to pick up chicks :^)
Don't tell anyone


----------



## toadsworthy

guys unite!!


----------



## Red Cat

toadsworthy said:


> guys unite!!



We're outnumbered by more than 2 to 1. It's a hopeless cause.


----------



## Arpol

I like that the poll says people in *this* community, not just people who play animal crossing. Although, I dunno if those stats would be much different ~


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

I'm a girl

Also I don't like to play with anyone besides my real life friend, so neither


----------



## chillin

This poll can't really apply to me so I'm gonna give a vote to the guys.


----------



## FleuraBelle

I'm just a dorky lil' girl. cx


----------



## Dae Min

I am a girl. ^u^


----------



## Rosiechan

I am a girl, surprised by the results I thought it would be more even.


----------



## Chanyeol

I'm a girl and kind of expected this. It's more of a cutesy game


----------



## Domestic

I'm a guy, and this was completely unexpected xD First time I've ever seen a game forum that had an amount of girls even close to the number of guys.


----------



## Dorian

I really love how many guys are here. I think it's fantastic. 700 to 1700 is a really great ratio. Much more than I thought it would be. As far as friends go, I think it's about 50/50 for me. Since I was a man in my former life, I am still very connected to the male part of myself, so I am comfortable if one is male, female or self identifies in any other way


----------



## Lumira

i like how there's a lot of female representation in the gaming community on this website. the small population males on this website is refreshing to have though amidst the crowd of girls though. honestly, gender doesn't affect me getting along with anyone. as long as their a genuinely nice and fun person, i will enjoy his or her presence.


----------



## Sig

hoooooo boy, confused non binary noises,.


----------



## Dy1an

I'm a boy, and has never been a fan of social media because of all the idiots, trolls, and false bans. Hopefully this website is unlike others.
(It is right now)


----------



## Nightmares

For some reason a lot of people think I'm male


----------



## Llust

ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> I'm a boy, and has never been a fan of social media because of all the idiots, trolls, and false bans. Hopefully this website is unlike others.
> (It is right now)



consider yourself lucky then, you joined after the sht posting phase of this site came to an end


----------



## Dy1an

stardusk said:


> consider yourself lucky then, you joined after the sht posting phase of this site came to an end



no offense but I would of sht posted with them


----------



## Kayrii

I think it's great how many guys are on TBT - I definitely run into more of the female gender, but the guys that are here and not ashamed or whatever.. PROPS TO YOU! ^.^


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I actually find myself running into a lot of guys on here, never really noticed how many girls are on here xD
But I'm surprised that theres above 700 guys on here lol


----------



## Taj

It is pretty shocking and pleasant to know that there are also many males (like me) that are on this forum


----------



## padfoot6

On my bff list I think I have about 40% guys and 50% girls, I'm not too sure of the exact number but it's pretty much almost even.


----------



## Kiry

/writes in ballot of non binary

there the.. poll was a bit lacking. fixed it!


----------



## meowduck

Am female sometimes

Mostly a meowduck


----------



## ForestaNinfa

I'm a girl! 
I've been playing offline for sometime, so I'm not sure about TBT, but I know in other groups there seems to be a significant amount of male players. I've also noticed that there is a HUGE age range for players as well.


----------



## Kirbystarship

I'm a male. I like to play with females because they are nice when playing animal crossing online.


----------



## Kirbystarship

wow over 71% of the people are female.


----------



## N e s s

I'm a male


----------



## Yatogami

*raises hand* Male!

I've been trading here for a while and I agree, most females are kinder than the males here.


----------



## Aquari

lol its not much of a surprise that mostly us women play this game >U<


----------



## Zarrenia

Kiry said:


> /writes in ballot of non binary
> 
> there the.. poll was a bit lacking. fixed it!


I appreciate that 
I am a gay male, and most of the time tend to get along better with females so I appreciate the fact they seem to be the majority in the ACNL community.


----------



## LethalLulu

No "other" category?  Preposterous!!  I consider myself agendered, although I do go by female pronouns.  I just haTE when people refer to my by my 'gender'.  For example, when someone goes "come along girls/ladies"   I AINT NO LADY D<


----------



## Shawna

I'm a female! <3
We're winning! <3


----------



## UchiDude

I'm a male but I like to show off my feminine side.


----------



## Aronthaer

I'm a guy but I don't get along with guys very well tbh. I don't even understand my own gender, I'm definitely more of a "girly" guy than anything else. Like 90% of my friends IRL and my 3DS friends list is female.

And despite being a straight male, I can't land a date with any of them *cries*


----------



## AmoongussForLife

I'm a guy.  Honestly, these results don't surprise me.  I feel like this kind of game is catered more to females, but I definitely see the appeal to the male population.  I personally play because it's just really relaxing and a nice break from Pok?mon.


----------



## Mr. Cat

But I have a male character in the game c: Because I'm a boy at heart. I know more boys who have this game though, strangely.


----------



## Xerolin

I'm a LADY


----------



## kelpy

I voted male


----------



## f11

None lmao


----------



## hollowbunnie

People always say how their are no girls on the internet, ha, its because theyre all here! XD


----------



## radioloves

Yah girls~ But there's still a good amount of guys who play xD


----------



## CJODell62

I'm a guy who proudly plays Animal Crossing (New Leaf and Happy Home Designer) on his 3DS.


----------



## V-drift

I am also a guy. I play Animal crossing New leaf and Home designer. but I do play a few other games as well. Like Pokemon Alpha Sapphire, pokemon Art Academy and persona Q.


----------



## ok.sean

Not that I fall into this category
_But_
some people are gonna get triggered as hell
becuase the only options are male and female
given that there are apparently 80 genders now
is biology even a thing anymore?


----------



## Nightmares

ok.sean said:


> Not that I fall into this category
> _But_
> some people are gonna get triggered as hell
> becuase the only options are male and female
> given that there are apparently 80 genders now
> is biology even a thing anymore?



Wait what 
80 genders 

I thought there were like 4

- - - Post Merge - - -



ok.sean said:


> Not that I fall into this category
> _But_
> some people are gonna get triggered as hell
> becuase the only options are male and female
> given that there are apparently 80 genders now
> is biology even a thing anymore?



Wait what 
80 genders 

I thought there were like 4


----------



## Hunnybuns

ok.sean said:


> Not that I fall into this category
> _But_
> some people are gonna get triggered as hell
> becuase the only options are male and female
> given that there are apparently 80 genders now
> is biology even a thing anymore?



I was about to say that! I mean I don't know all the genders, honestly I think at some point these sexualities and genders cross the line but whatever I'm not tryna start a fight  I'm sure OP didn't mean to offend anyone who isn't female or male.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ok.sean said:


> Not that I fall into this category
> _But_
> some people are gonna get triggered as hell
> becuase the only options are male and female
> given that there are apparently 80 genders now
> is biology even a thing anymore?



I was about to say that! I mean I don't know all the genders, honestly I think at some point these sexualities and genders cross the line but whatever I'm not tryna start a fight  I'm sure OP didn't mean to offend anyone who isn't female or male.


----------



## LunarMako

We run the world, girls! GIRLS!


----------



## Jordan Marek

I'm an 18 year old male and still love to play this game :]


----------



## chaicow

I am a girl


----------



## bubblemilktea

I'm a female, but I recently got my boyfriend into animal crossing.


----------



## Aali

ok.sean said:


> Not that I fall into this category
> _But_
> some people are gonna get triggered as hell
> becuase the only options are male and female
> given that there are apparently 80 genders now
> is biology even a thing anymore?



80?! Dang O_O

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found some people complaining about it, but not lie freaking out, so at least no one got triggered :3


----------



## koolkat

Im nonbinary...... :~/


----------



## scoutt

female but i feel like there should be some more options on this poll 'cause not everyone fits into just those 2 options?!


----------



## marinamarina

I'm a girl! ~


----------



## raeyoung

Wow 1k girls?! Boys Vs. Girls winner is obvious now. 

Anyway, so yeah I'm a girl obviously because I have a thread about a boy who may like me so, I've made it obvious ever since I joined. However, in reality, I am actually mistaken for a boy more often than not. :T I have more guy friends than I do girl friends. But, I guess the fact that my locker partner is a girl who is a cheerleader and decorated the locker more than I did, helps.


----------



## GalacticGhost

why have i voted in the poll but not made a post here

anyway, i'm female. like a _lot_ of other people who voted o:


----------



## Wolfycheeks

It would be cool if we could not turn this into tumblr. You have an ID card in real life so ticking male or female in this box shouldn't be too hard.

I'm surprised to see the girls outnumber the guys by so much though, it's not totally unexpected but I thought there were a lot of guys here on the forums!


----------



## Requity

Wolfycheeks said:


> It would be cool if we could not turn this into tumblr. You have an ID card in real life so ticking male or female in this box shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> I'm surprised to see the girls outnumber the guys by so much though, it's not totally unexpected but I thought there were a lot of guys here on the forums!


Ditto. I guess it's the "video games are for guys" stereotype.


----------



## Wolfycheeks

Serene said:


> Ditto. I guess it's the "video games are for guys" stereotype.



If you read my post you would actually see that I was surprised because I saw more guys on the forums. But then again I don't visit THAT often.


----------



## Trip

I voted a while ago but never posted.
I'm a male.


----------



## N e s s

I an 100% ma-male


----------



## visibleghost

Wolfycheeks said:


> It would be cool if we could not turn this into tumblr. You have an ID card in real life so ticking male or female in this box shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> I'm surprised to see the girls outnumber the guys by so much though, it's not totally unexpected but I thought there were a lot of guys here on the forums!



i spotted the transphobe


----------



## Nightmares

Wolfycheeks said:


> It would be cool if we could not turn this into tumblr. You have an ID card in real life so ticking male or female in this box shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> I'm surprised to see the girls outnumber the guys by so much though, it's not totally unexpected but I thought there were a lot of guys here on the forums!



I kinda get what you're saying, but there definitely should be more options. At least an "other" option :/


----------



## Wolfycheeks

Nightmares said:


> I kinda get what you're saying, but there definitely should be more options. At least an "other" option :/



Yes, I agree, what I said wasn't too serious. I believe there is a third gender but it shouldn't be divided into 40000 seperate genders (not gonna argue abou this again, lol), so other would be a good alternative. 

ps im not a transphobe, my girlfriend is a transgirl and i am 100% okay with it, she's no different then any other girlfriends i've had.


----------



## visibleghost

Wolfycheeks said:


> Yes, I agree, what I said wasn't too serious. I believe there is a third gender but it shouldn't be divided into 40000 seperate genders (not gonna argue abou this again, lol), so other would be a good alternative.
> 
> ps im not a transphobe, my girlfriend is a transgirl and i am 100% okay with it, she's no different then any other girlfriends i've had.



that's great but knowing one trans person that you are okay w doesn't "protect" u from being a transphobe. even trans ppl can have transphobic thoughts and opinions. i think many people are transphobic w/o realizing it, but imo it's important to instead of going into defense mode when one has been called transphobic to instead maybee !!!!  try to change !!! 

anyways this is off topic so i will write something about the thread 2 alright uh

there sure are a lot of girls on this forum.  yup.


----------



## Wolfycheeks

lencurryboy said:


> that's great but knowing one trans person that you are okay w doesn't "protect" u from being a transphobe. even trans ppl can have transphobic thoughts and opinions. i think many people are transphobic w/o realizing it, but imo it's important to instead of going into defense mode when one has been called transphobic to instead maybee !!!!  try to change !!!
> 
> anyways this is off topic so i will write something about the thread 2 alright uh
> 
> there sure are a lot of girls on this forum.  yup.



So.. not believing in nonbinary people makes me transphobic..? I guess it does in your eyes, since to you (and a lot of other people, sadly) nonbinary = transgender.. :/ Doesn't make me transphobic to not believe in it you know. I 100% support transgender people and their rights.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Wolfycheeks said:


> So.. not believing in nonbinary people makes me transphobic..? I guess it does in your eyes, since to you (and a lot of other people, sadly) nonbinary = transgender.. :/ Doesn't make me transphobic to not believe in it you know. I 100% support transgender people and their rights.



Regardless of whether or not you believe in nonbinary genders you do realize that Intersex people exist and the option for "other" pops up on a lot of medical forms because of it, right?


----------



## Stil

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Regardless of whether or not you believe in nonbinary genders you do realize that Intersex people exist and the option for "other" pops up on a lot of medical forms because of it, right?



Yeah, because people throw a tantrum if its not on there........

If you have a D, you have D.
If you have a V, you have a V.
If you have both, good for you. Choose whatever you want.
If you have neither, great because you still get to choose.
If you dont like what you have, be an adult and change it.
If you are not an adult or dont have the money to change it, then shut up and deal with it.

People need to stop coming up with these ridiculous rules because they think they are special. 
Nobody is special. Get over yourself people.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Infinity said:


> Yeah, because people throw a tantrum if its not on there........
> 
> If you have a D, you have D.
> If you have a V, you have a V.
> If you have both, good for you. Choose whatever you want.
> If you have neither, great because you still get to choose.
> If you dont like what you have, be an adult and change it.
> If you are not an adult or dont have the money to change it, then shut up and deal with it.
> 
> People need to stop coming up with these ridiculous rules because they think they are special.
> Nobody is special. Get over yourself people.



"Nobody is special"
Damn I'm being blasted with this vintage 10th grade edge. You got me.


And no, medical forms don't care one bit about anything liberal. You fill them out for your health. Not for your comfort. 

It's on there because being intersex sometimes presents medical problems related to an imbalance of chemicals in your body (too much estrogen over time can make your bones brittle or other similar conditions), not because people are having tantrums.

Or maybe they did have tantrums. From having improper medical care.


----------



## Stil

That Zephyr Guy said:


> "Nobody is special"
> Damn I'm being blasted with this vintage 10th grade edge. You got me.
> 
> 
> And no, medical forms don't care one bit about anything liberal. You fill them out for your health. Not for your comfort.
> 
> It's on there because being intersex sometimes presents medical problems related to an imbalance of chemicals in your body (too much estrogen over time can make your bones brittle or other similar conditions), not because people are having tantrums.
> 
> Or maybe they did have tantrums. From having improper medical care.



Don't flatter yourself. I didn't refer to you directly when I made that comment.
Exactly, for your health. Don't put _Other_ on a medical form if you were born a male and want to be a female. Just write down what your biological make up is. If you're born a dude, you're a f***in dude. It's in your DNA. And if you take estrogen then simply put it down on your list of medications.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Infinity said:


> Don't flatter yourself. I didn't refer to you directly when I made that comment.
> Exactly, for your health. Don't put _Other_ on a medical form if you were born a male and want to be a female. Just write down what your biological make up is. If you're born a dude, you're a f***in dude. It's in your DNA. And if you take estrogen then simply put it down on your list of medications.



I think you're getting intersex mixed up with hormone replacement therapy.

Taking estrogen is along the course of "I'm not comfortable with my body and I want to change it."
Intersex is "well I was born a mix of the two and I'm stuck like this without surgery."


And yes, there are apparently variations on xx and xy. I just learned that today actually.

The human body is weird.


----------



## Cress

I'm just reading this like





Then again it's drama, who doesn't love it?


----------



## Stil

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I think you're getting intersex mixed up with hormone replacement therapy.
> 
> Taking estrogen is along the course of "I'm not comfortable with my body and I want to change it."
> Intersex is "well I was born a mix of the two and I'm stuck like this without surgery."
> 
> 
> And yes, there are apparently variations on xx and xy. I just learned that today actually.
> 
> The human body is weird.



Do you have any idea what odds are that somebody is born with _both_ genitalia _AND_ have a chemical imbalance in their brain _AND_ a DNA mutation that makes them between male and female? 

It would be absolutely astronomical.

Im not saying it is impossible, but at that rate it just doesn't seem like enough to add the _Other_ checkbox on a medical document. I think it would be much more efficient just have a box to add a description. Possibly just to add a few extra details.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Infinity said:


> Do you have any idea what odds are that somebody is born with _both_ genitalia _AND_ have a chemical imbalance in their brain _AND_ a DNA mutation that makes them between male and female?
> 
> It would be absolutely astronomical.
> 
> Im not saying it is impossible, but at that rate it just doesn't seem like enough to add the _Other_ checkbox on a medical document. I think it would be much more efficient just have a box to add a description. Possibly just to add a few extra details.




For both? Yeah the odds are pretty up there.

Buuut that's where we disagree so whatever.





PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm just reading this like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again it's drama, who doesn't love it?



Wrong thread. Try this one.


----------



## Stil

That Zephyr Guy said:


> For both? Yeah the odds are pretty up there.
> 
> Buuut that's where we disagree so whatever.



Fair enough. I have no energy anyway to finish this debate. lol


----------



## vexnir

/Casually comes here to vote in the poll

Wow. Ok. Didn't expect to see drama here.  I guess TBT never stops being surprising.

Anyway, I am male.


----------



## Fleshy

male


----------



## Fleshy

male


----------



## Aquari

female but i love it when ppl think im a guy, like how? lol


----------



## Breeze

Why is there no other options


----------



## Aleigh

Well I'm a female, and I'm surprised there aren't quite a lot of male players. I do know a few (not a part of this site, however)


----------



## MorningStar

I'm male, and am surprised at HOW surprised I am that there's such a great imbalance of male to female members. I knew it would probably be mostly females, but I guess I'm a little shocked there are over a thousand more females than males.


----------



## Tangle

This is just like the forums for Warriors. Females greatly outnumber males.


----------



## vel

I actually know a number of guys here, but not any that play ACNL. I'm not surprised there are a lot more girls though.


----------



## Tensu

Woah, I just looked at the vote results. I'm surprised how outnumbered boys are. xD


----------



## aleksandras

there's usually more female users on websites rather than males, not sure why. but i myself am male!

since i'm male, i usually like playing with males but i have nothing against girls


----------



## yamashta

I can answer this question for everyone:

There are more natal female users than natal male.
Even with the low number of male voters, I can assure you a chunk of them are not natal male.


----------



## treetops

I'm female myself. I don't know why, but I'm actually not surprised that there aren't many male users here. x)


----------



## JX-

I'm male. But I wasn't really expecting more females to be on here.


----------



## twins

I actually thought the amount of males was higher than what I expected. Not sure why... I guess it's because most of my friends that play ACNL are female.


----------



## Invisible again

I'm a girl, and I'm not really surprised at the imbalance of genders on here. lol

I do know a few boys irl who play AC, though.


----------



## Gregriii

this poll is #transphobic 

WHERE ARE THE AGENDER OPTIONS?

[TRIGGERED]


----------



## Acnl_starfall

I am a female but probably a lot of guys play Acnl too


----------



## Hunter x Hunter

I didn't know there wasn't many males on tbt.


----------



## Antonio

Sadly, i'm a male.


----------



## amanda1983

I'm female. I've got lots of male friends who play or have played AC (not just bought it and messed around for a few days, but invested hundreds of hours in the game). Also lots of female friend too of course. Trying to break down the numbers by gender is impossible for me as I used to help organise an anime, manga and pop culture event with over 10,000 attendees per day... the organising committee alone was huge, then all the volunteers and attendees I came to be friends with.. so many people! Also, I have many friends who are transgender, gender fluid, or simply don't identify as either. So there's no category for them, which is a shame.



My partner isn't interested at all, unfortunately, I'd love to share this with him. He plays mainly tower defence games alone, and Lego games including Dimensions, Pikmin, and similar games with me. And doesn't mind a bit when I drop everything to start selling millions of bells of turnips as soon as I discover the price is high!


----------



## PrincessApple

Not at all surprised that there are more females than males here lol the only males i know that play animal crossing is my boyfriend (because i forced him mwahaha) and my brother because he likes the idea of his own house, although he gets mad that i'm the mayor and he's just a regular person lol


----------



## ConChistes212

I like playing with both males, and females, but a lot of boys I met so far don't usually play the game.


----------



## namiieco

I think I'm female.... Yeah I am.


----------



## Cosmic Moonlight

cagedhyena said:


> To be fair, Animal Crossing isn't exactly a game that would generate interest in an average male. I am not surprised at the fact that more females play the game.
> 
> But it's a comfy game, and I like being comfortable.



Hi I am a male ouo


----------



## AetherFenris

Gregriii said:


> this poll is #transphobic
> 
> WHERE ARE THE AGENDER OPTIONS?
> 
> [TRIGGERED]



I actually wondered this, minus the triggering and thinking everyone is a bigot, as I am agender. lol


----------



## Meadows

I voted, but I will not say what my real gender is.


----------



## Liamslash

Wendy Marvell said:


> I voted, but I will not say what my real gender is.



Sorry to break it to you but it says you voted male.


----------



## Buttonsy

I'm non-binary.


----------



## reririx

I'm a girl and I don't care how many guys or chicks there are as long as people are nice c:
rl though I have more guy friends than I do chicks~


----------



## chocolat-chan

I'm not really supprised that there are more females playing this game XD


----------



## SmallestJen

My best friend who got me into AC Is a boy, I know an equal amount of girls and boys that play.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I've noticed that it's definitely more female orientated in certain parts of these forums. In some places like the museum it's not so noticeable and more mixed/ the ACNL boards are more female dominated though. But I guess ACNL might not interest some guys who prefer shooters and things like that. On my friends list I only have 4 males and the rest are females but I met them through ACNL


----------



## Kurashiki

female here


----------



## robbywow

Jeez, I knew it was mostly girls on here but... Jeez...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm a girl as far as I know


----------



## theta

I'm nonbinary lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Buttonsy said:


> I'm non-binary.



nbs uniiittteeeee


----------



## nintendokitten

On my bff list I have 2 girls and 4 boys ;P


----------



## 1milk

i'm a male 
i love interacting with all genders and don't mind the female domination of this forum xD


----------



## Kristine015

I'm a girl  it's not surprising that the results are showing more female giving that the game attracks this gender due to the cuteness of the advertisement :-D Bit I'm glad that boys play this game too


----------



## alesha

5. 5 is the answer to your question.


----------



## furbyq

I'm female and voted as such. There's a ton of us on this forum!


----------



## Fleshy

I'm actually surprised that it's 3:7, I thought there was less males than that tbh


----------



## windloft

i'm a chick! tbqh im not surprised by the majority being females .......... lmao.


----------



## Bon Bonne

I am non-binary
player character is female because eyelashes are cute


----------



## tabris

me and my brother were surprised to find that very few guys played ACNL... masculinity is a curse i suppose. i guess since my parents bought us the original Animal Crossing when it came out we never thought twice about the "cuteness" factor even though that's part of the appeal i find in it today lol


----------



## Arlo

I'm a boyoooo

But much like my ACNL mayor, I wear dresses, have girly hair colors and am a huge nerd~


----------



## Tobiume

I'm a girl~

I like finding cute QR code designs to wear but it stinks not being able to store more than 10 codes at a time 

I have a friend who had his new leaf card stolen  But he very much liked the game, never complained about it being too feminine or what not.


----------



## NathsPlays

I'm a 16 year old guy - and probably the only teenager in a ten-mile radius of my home that really loves Animal Crossing. It's a shame, really...


----------



## Salananstra

Lol


----------



## Ikatteiru mokkin

IM A DEMIQUEER


----------



## A spooky ghost!

I'm a lady ghost!


----------



## ramen.jpg

so where's the agender option?


----------



## Mariah

Hysteria said:


> so where's the agender option?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?281435-The-New-All-Inclusive-Gender-Poll


----------



## Oreoo

I tend to trust more female players, but male players can be nice too!


----------



## BenCipher35

Well, I'm outnumbered. (Any other attack helicopters?) jk


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes

there are so many females ! XD


----------



## CloverCoin

People did always use to tease me about Animal Crossing being a "girly game"... Oops, guess it might have been true. Oh well, anyone can love it I say!


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon

I haven't really met any nice guys in real life. I usually stick with females. If I met a nice guy who has some of the same interests as me, they would probably be my only male friend.


----------



## ramen.jpg

Feminism **** yeah 

jk

but seriously I'm a female

- - - Post Merge - - -

Feminism **** yeah 

jk

but seriously I'm a female


----------



## MayorNoodl

Honestly I'm fine playing with anyone as long as they're cool to talk to. Most of my friends who play are girls though. (The one boy of my group doesn't play anymore)


----------



## Luna Moonbug

most are female on this site


----------



## Red Cat

Luna Moonbug said:


> most are female on this site



Yeah, but I think this poll was about 75 / 25 a few minutes ago and now it's 71.5 / 28.5, so we're making progress.


----------



## Lululand

Hi I'm new here and I'm female! 

Honestly the fact that most acnl players are girls is hardly rsurprising but I have to say I'm glad there are so many guys nonetheless. They're outnumbered, but there's still plenty of 'em. Which is nice


----------



## Haskell

I'm a male. Wait no. Yes, I'm a male.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wow that's a lot more females than males.  I'm female too obviously but wow.


----------



## Haskell

Did you just assume my gender?


----------



## visibleghost

irhaskell8 said:


> Did you just assume my gender?



that joke is dead and has been for a long time pls stop.,


----------



## nerdatheart9490

Only male and female options? Tumblr is rioting right now.

That's actually something I love about acnl. No matter what your gender, you can wear any item of clothing.


----------



## Haskell

The first post is basically saying that guys are unappreciative. Biased much?


----------



## lars708

I think I'm male


----------



## AutumnWillow

Tumblr users are going to have a fit reading that title...

I'm female.


----------



## Blueskyy

I would say attack helicopter bit if this is anything like tumblr I don't need warnings soo...jokes jokes.
Male.


----------



## JiEToy

Lol, all these glitter avatars and so, definitely breathes female! Male here though, so no glamour sig or avatar


----------



## Dogemon

JiEToy said:


> Lol, all these glitter avatars and so, definitely breathes female! Male here though, so no glamour sig or avatar



We have quite a few males here with both those things. I hope you don't think either of those would make you less of a man here lol.


----------



## Scynessaa

i'm a guy. i feel like i act much more feminine over the internet and video games such as animal crossing. it just makes me feel more comfortable, but among those i interact with irl, it'd be super out of place. i often have to explain playing as a girl or having commonly feminine articles about me such as pink things (lol). kinda awkward. finding a place like this is a godsend since it just lets me express myself haha. love y'all <3


----------



## Goshi

NB trans dude.


----------



## FOXHOUNDL7

I'm a guy


----------



## BlueOceana

I'm a girl and I'm new on the fourm. I have traded with two people and I know one of them is a female. But both of them were really nice! IRL my best friend is male and this month we have known each other for 10 years! We always at least talk on the phone for an hour. He has been there for me in the toughest stages of my life. I also occasionally enjoy a round of GTA and I have played resident evil. But I only like to play those when I'm hanging out with somebody, we get good laughs about how bad I am! I'm also really close to my female twin cousins, they are more like the sisters I don't have to live with every day- thank god! So I think it really just depends on the person because I like boyish and girly things. And I think it's awesome that so many guys like animal crossing and can admit to likeing the cute things! It just makes me sad that IRL people are not so accepting because of social norms and trying to fit in.


----------



## Hazysummerskies

I'm a woman. I play mostly offline by myself on Animal Crossing and have been playing video games since I was a child in the 1990's. I play many different video games but I'm probably the most addicted to League of Legends, though I have been playing New Leaf so often lately.


----------



## Nekoneko

I'm really surprised at the results!!


----------



## glow

im  a girl hello


----------



## tomie

Always thought ACNL was more targeted towards a female audience but I'm surprised that a fair number of guys (including my boyfriend who's been playing for way longer than I have!) play because it's so soothing and fun! What's so great about scavenging games like this in general is that it isn't really confined to a certain gender or age.


----------



## Dogeater909

V well said tomie


----------



## Loriii

I'm a guy and I'd choose this game any day over those dude bro kind of games XD


----------



## namiieco

woah i didnt expect there to be such a difference!

- - - Post Merge - - -

female


----------



## Asutoro

I'm a guy and yeah just like every other person out there I'm surprised at the results 0-0


----------



## Flare

15 year old Male.
Dear me, there are plenty of Girls here!


----------



## Ichiban

Male here, there's more girls to talk to here then at school


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

I'm a guy. I'm honestly not that surprised, most people on here I've talked to have been girls.


----------



## pups

I'm a female and I'm suprised to see such a difference!


----------



## B e t h a n y

female, I'm just gonna say I'm not surprised because everyone else already said that and I'm an independent woman


----------



## idcjazmin

i'm a female and i am 100% not surprised at all. i honestly assume everyone on here is a girl, no idea why lol


----------



## Corrie

I am a gal


----------



## _Dentata

tfw everyone thinks you're a guy on every forum you visit


----------



## watercolorwish

im a dude, really not surprised at the difference lol


----------



## Vintage Viola

Highest percentage of animal crossing new leaf players are girls ages 18-24 last I remember, so I already had a feeling what the results would be before I voted.


----------



## MarcelTheFool

im a boy uvu


----------



## Carnage

I am a guy as well! But my girlfriend got me into this game, and it's clear by the poll results that it's mostly girls here..


----------



## Jesusrey91

I knew it!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Why am i not surprised that there are way more females than males on this website? I wouldn't be surprised if most ACNL players in general were female


----------



## fenris

I'm a dude!


----------



## Praetor

I'm a male, and I really enjoy Animal Crossing.


----------



## Classygirl

It's an old poll and we have a lot of new people maybe it needs redone I think percentage of guys is a little higher now. I'm a girl though.


----------



## OperaPhantom

I've noticed a few guys on here, but I honestly don't know. Unless someone says who they are, I just associate them with their avatar and username. I just think of them as, well, them. No consideration of their sex or gender.
If I play with someone, I tend to think of them in terms of avatar+username+mayor's name+how their mayor looks.
In regards to the thread, though, I'm female.


----------



## Rory&Easton

what if your neither...


----------



## Sergi

Yas females represent! I'm a guy, but still!


----------



## Garrett

Male. I don't mind which gender I play AC with as long as they don't run or steal.


----------



## Primarina

Rory&Easton said:


> what if your neither...



Everyone is either male or female biologically (even intersex people are either male or female biologically, they just have a medical condition).


----------



## amanda1983

Primarina said:


> Everyone is either male or female biologically (even intersex people are either male or female biologically, they just have a medical condition).



That's actually not true, scientifically speaking. Biological sex is determined by a complex process that does not always result in a an individual being born with either female or male physical sexual characteristics. Genetics are much too complicated for such simple categorisation!

Biology aside, "gender" is a social construct. Biological sex does not always equal gender, and vice versa.

http://www.who.int/genomics/gender/en/index1.html


----------



## Primarina

Respectfully, the notion that "gender is a social construct" is essentially a political statement, not a scientific one. It is highly debatable, and again, intersex people have a medical condition/birth defect, they don't disprove the existence of two distinct biological sexes, and in fact specific intersex conditions occur in one or the other sex. For example, Turner syndrome and Triple X syndrome occur only in females, and Klinefelter syndrome and XYY syndrome occur only in males. This is because the Y chromosome (or lack thereof) is what ultimately determines biological sex, and no matter the combination of chromosomes, if a Y is present, the person is male, and if it is absent, the person is female.

- - - Post Merge - - -

P.S. While the WHO is a great source of info for politically neutral medical subjects, they're not immune to politicization on this issue, either.


----------



## jcamac45

amanda1983 said:


> That's actually not true, scientifically speaking. Biological sex is determined by a complex process that does not always result in a an individual being born with either female or male physical sexual characteristics. Genetics are much too complicated for such simple categorisation!
> 
> Biology aside, "gender" is a social construct. Biological sex does not always equal gender, and vice versa.
> 
> http://www.who.int/genomics/gender/en/index1.html



The article you posted actually goes more on the side of what *Primarina* mentions (I am not saying she is entirely correct on what she says, as you will see in my response to her post lol). I refer to the part of sex; you are either born male or female. That is biology. In terms of gender, as you mentioned, it is a social construct. That is where transgenders come into play. My ex-girlfriend is now a man. I actually supported his transition by paying the surgery to remove his breast. He still has a vagina and still likes both sexes (he is bisexual). Biologically speaking, he is female, but under the law he is a man, becaue that is what he considers himself. If you see him, you wouldn't be able to tell his sex. In fact, people think he is a gay guy lol. We are still learning more about these things, and I think is really important to continue studies about the human brain in order to create better and fairer laws for all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Primarina said:


> Respectfully, the notion that "gender is a social construct" is essentially a political statement, not a scientific one. It is highly debatable, and again, intersex people have a medical condition/birth defect, they don't disprove the existence of two distinct biological sexes, and in fact specific intersex conditions occur in one or the other sex. For example, Turner syndrome and Triple X syndrome occur only in females, and Klinefelter syndrome and XYY syndrome occur only in males. This is because the Y chromosome (or lack thereof) is what ultimately determines biological sex, and no matter the combination of chromosomes, if a Y is present, the person is male, and if it is absent, the person is female.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> P.S. While the WHO is a great source of info for politically neutral medical subjects, they're not immune to politicization on this issue, either.



The WHO is a very respectable source... It does not follow a political agenda since it is a global organization with offices in over 150 countries (it's international). The headquarters are actually located in Geneva... so it is relatively hard for WHO to be politicized, especially when there are scientific research from different parts of the globe backing this organization. I am not saying it is perfect... because science is not perfect. But it is the best thing we have and we can rely on. Nothing else is better than the scientific method. Having said that, to simply say the WHO is wrong on this issue because of "politicization" is wrong. Especially if you read the scientific papers (which are reviewed btw!) that WHO references. 

PS. Gender is a social construct. In current scientific knowledge, we still need to develop more research about the human brain to bring about more evidence about gender. But here is the thing. What if you were to receive a surgical operation to remove your sexual organs? Would that remove your status as a female/male? NO! That is why gender is not necessarily a "political statement." Without your sexual organs, you would still consider yourself a gender.

PS. *Primarina* Everything you've said on regards sex is stated on the WHO article *amanda1983* posted. So I don't see why you are saying the WHO is wrong on this side. That *amanda1983* misunderstood the WHO article is a very different subject.


----------



## Primarina

jcamac45 said:


> The WHO is a very respectable source... It does not follow a political agenda since it is a global organization with offices in over 150 countries (it's international). The headquarters are actually located in Geneva... so it is relatively hard for WHO to be politicized, especially when there are scientific research from different parts of the globe backing this organization. I am not saying it is perfect... because science is not perfect. But it is the best thing we have and we can rely on. Nothing else is better than the scientific method. Having said that, to simply say the WHO is wrong on this issue because of "politicization" is wrong. Especially if you read the scientific papers (which are reviewed btw!) that WHO references.
> 
> PS. Gender is a social construct. In current scientific knowledge, we still need to develop more research about the human brain to bring about more evidence about gender. But here is the thing. What if you were to receive a surgical operation to remove your sexual organs? Would that remove your status as a female/male? NO! That is why gender is not necessarily a "political statement." Without your sexual organs, you would still consider yourself a gender.
> 
> PS. *Primarina* Everything you've said on regards sex is stated on the WHO article *amanda1983* posted. So I don't see why you are saying the WHO is wrong on this side. That *amanda1983* misunderstood the WHO article is a very different subject.



First of all, I'm actually male (and it is awfully ironic that you assumed I was female). Secondly, the idea that because an organization is international that makes it immune to politicization is absurd (just look at the UN and their extreme criticisms of Israel and simultaneous allowances for human rights violations in countries like Saudi Arabia and China as an example). Also, I prefaced what I said by saying that the WHO is a great organization for most things, but not necessarily so for such a politically charged and frankly under-researched issue as this. 

*Gender is not a social construct. Chromosomes are real.*

I'm all for more research in this area, however, and I'm 100% pro-science (unlike the transgender lobby which tells us that men are women and women are men). Also, I never said gender is a political statement, it is a scientific reality. I also never said removing a person's genitalia makes them no longer male or female (that is however, essentially what the transgender lobby argues). *Chromosomes are what determines one's sex, not their feelings.* And without my genitals I would still consider myself a male, which is what I am because I have a Y chromosome.

And if you think the WHO article is on my side, then good for them, but I doubt they're fully on my side because of how politically clouded this issue is at the moment.


----------



## jcamac45

Primarina said:


> First of all, I'm actually male (and it is awfully ironic that you assumed I was female). Secondly, the idea that because an organization is international that makes it immune to politicization is absurd (just look at the UN and their extreme criticisms of Israel and simultaneous allowances for human rights violations in countries like Saudi Arabia and China as an example). Also, I prefaced what I said by saying that the WHO is a great organization for most things, but not necessarily so for such a politically charged and frankly under-researched issue as this.
> 
> *Gender is not a social construct. Chromosomes are real.*
> 
> I'm all for more research in this area, however, and I'm 100% pro-science (unlike the transgender lobby which tells us that men are women and women are men). Also, I never said gender is a political statement, it is a scientific reality. I also never said removing a person's genitalia makes them no longer male or female (that is however, essentially what the transgender lobby argues). *Chromosomes are what determines one's sex, not their feelings.* And without my genitals I would still consider myself a male, which is what I am because I have a Y chromosome.
> 
> And if you think the WHO article is on my side, then good for them, but I doubt they're fully on my side because of how politically clouded this issue is at the moment.



Well your username is Primarina, so I assumed. We are all in a website and the only things I have to determine someone's *sex* is by the username... and if I do more research on your posts, on how you refer to yourself, so I apologize for that. 

You are comparing the UN with the WHO... Sure they are both international organizations, but like I said in my previous post (and I quote) "[...]_it is relatively hard for WHO to be politicized, especially when there are scientific research from different parts of the globe backing this organization. I am not saying it is perfect[...]_" (end of quote). Like I said, the WHO could be subject of political statements, but like I said, it is really hard because they have to back it up with scientific research.. which the article has. Now compare the scientific articles they referenced to write the article and compare the UN's decisions to violate human rights, well now you see the difference?

*Gender and sex are not the same thing.*

*Sex* is what you refer to the chromosomes. They are real. I am a cell and molecular biochemist. DNA is real.
*Gender* however, is a social construct.

And you are saying it in your later paragraph, even. "Chromosomes are what determines one's sex, not their feelings." 
Gender is what determines the feelings. *GENDER IS NOT SEX.*

Well why should you rely on my opinion that WHO article is on your side?
I actually encourage you to read the article yourself. And while you are at it, read the scientific papers they reference. If you claim to be on the pro-science, then you should especially read the scientific papers the WHO references and not only limit yourself to the article the WHO writes.


----------



## Rory&Easton

wow thats interesting. I feel like you guys are on another subject than I am though.. oh well it doesn't matter.


----------



## Primarina

Gender and sex are literally synonyms. They're the same thing. Get over it.


----------



## peachesand

I haven't gotten a chance to play with many strangers, I've played Animal Crossing with two of my male WoW friends for awhile and it was pretty fun! So I don't know which I prefer to play with, but I _am _inclined to think it won't matter.


----------



## blackroserandom

There's a lot more females than I thought. o-o
Nah it doesn't really matter what you are, it's just a simple poll


----------



## amanda1983

jcamac45 said:


> The article you posted actually goes more on the side of what *Primarina* mentions (I am not saying she is entirely correct on what she says, as you will see in my response to her post lol). I refer to the part of sex; you are either born male or female. That is biology. In terms of gender, as you mentioned, it is a social construct. That is where transgenders come into play. My ex-girlfriend is now a man. I actually supported his transition by paying the surgery to remove his breast. He still has a vagina and still likes both sexes (he is bisexual). Biologically speaking, he is female, but under the law he is a man, becaue that is what he considers himself. If you see him, you wouldn't be able to tell his sex. In fact, people think he is a gay guy lol. We are still learning more about these things, and I think is really important to continue studies about the human brain in order to create better and fairer laws for all.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The WHO is a very respectable source... It does not follow a political agenda since it is a global organization with offices in over 150 countries (it's international). The headquarters are actually located in Geneva... so it is relatively hard for WHO to be politicized, especially when there are scientific research from different parts of the globe backing this organization. I am not saying it is perfect... because science is not perfect. But it is the best thing we have and we can rely on. Nothing else is better than the scientific method. Having said that, to simply say the WHO is wrong on this issue because of "politicization" is wrong. Especially if you read the scientific papers (which are reviewed btw!) that WHO references.
> 
> PS. Gender is a social construct. In current scientific knowledge, we still need to develop more research about the human brain to bring about more evidence about gender. But here is the thing. What if you were to receive a surgical operation to remove your sexual organs? Would that remove your status as a female/male? NO! That is why gender is not necessarily a "political statement." Without your sexual organs, you would still consider yourself a gender.
> 
> PS. *Primarina* Everything you've said on regards sex is stated on the WHO article *amanda1983* posted. So I don't see why you are saying the WHO is wrong on this side. That *amanda1983* misunderstood the WHO article is a very different subject.



I've just checked back on this thread now so missed the replies. Re-reading my reply to Primarina, I can see I wasn't as clear as I should have been : biologically there are 2 sexes, yes. But it is not the case that everyone is born with either XY or XX chromosomes, and has clear sex characteristics matching those chromosomes. Most people are, yes, and those are the commonly understood scientific markers to indicate sex, but not everybody has them.

From the first paragraph of the article :



> Most women are 46XX and most men are 46XY. Research suggests, however, that in a few births per thousand some individuals will be born with a single sex chromosome (45X or 45Y) (sex monosomies) and some with three or more sex chromosomes (47XXX, 47XYY or 47XXY, etc.) (sex polysomies). In addition, some males are born 46XX due to the translocation of a tiny section of the sex determining region of the Y chromosome. Similarly some females are also born 46XY due to mutations in the Y chromosome. *Clearly, there are not only females who are XX and males who are XY, but rather, there is a range of chromosome complements, hormone balances, and phenotypic variations that determine sex.*



This, in context, was the reason I wrote that :



> Biological sex is determined by a complex process that does not always result in a an individual being born with either female or male physical sexual characteristics. Genetics are much too complicated for such simple categorisation!



If there is a flaw in my reasoning, or I have missed something in the article that negates that conclusion, please correct me!


I agree the WHO article broadly supports what Primarina was saying regarding the biological perspective. In the interest of thoroughness I was trying to point out that it is not quite so clear cut even regarding biological sex, but I see that I did not make that technical distinction clear enough. The WHO article (and references!) explains the difference between biological sex and the social construct of gender, which is what I was mainly getting at.

I'm going to avoid entering into the debate as to whether the WHO is a valid source of information in this discussion as I'm not interested in that at this time. If someone has a source they'd like to cite that they believe is more appropriate, and somehow free of the risk of being seen to be "political" in some fashion by some party, then I'm happy to read it.


----------



## Sadistic

This thread got into a heated debate.


----------



## Blackpink

I'm a female


----------



## jcamac45

Primarina said:


> Gender and sex are literally synonyms. They're the same thing. Get over it.



Actually, they are *literally* different words with different meanings. Here I will give you the definitions of these two words obtained from the Oxford dictionary with their respective references in APA form for your own use:

[1] *Sex:* _noun._ Either of the two main categories (male and female) into which humans and most other living things are divided on the basis of their reproductive functions.

[1] *Gender:* _noun._ Either of the two sexes (male and female), especially when considered with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones. The term is also used more broadly to denote a range of identities that do not correspond to established ideas of male and female.

1. Stevenson, A. (Ed.). (2010). _Oxford dictionary of English._ Oxford University Press, USA.

As you can see, both words are not the same thing. It doesn't come from me, it comes from a respectable dictionary source.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wow.  How did I know there were going to be arguments about gender on this thread?


----------



## Primarina

jcamac45 said:


> Actually, they are *literally* different words with different meanings. Here I will give you the definitions of these two words obtained from the Oxford dictionary with their respective references in APA form for your own use:
> 
> [1] *Sex:* _noun._ Either of the two main categories (male and female) into which humans and most other living things are divided on the basis of their reproductive functions.
> 
> [1] *Gender:* _noun._ Either of the two sexes (male and female), especially when considered with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones. The term is also used more broadly to denote a range of identities that do not correspond to established ideas of male and female.
> 
> 1. Stevenson, A. (Ed.). (2010). _Oxford dictionary of English._ Oxford University Press, USA.
> 
> As you can see, both words are not the same thing. It doesn't come from me, it comes from a respectable dictionary source.



Those are politically motivated changes of the definitions. Try a dictionary from 60 years ago, heck 30 years ago, and see what the definitions are.


----------



## tumut

Primarina said:


> Try a dictionary from 60 years ago, heck 30 years ago, and see what the definitions are.


Okay











Hunny, you've a big storm comin'

- - - Post Merge - - -

"the classification by which nouns or pronouns (and often other accompanying modifiers) are grouped and inflected, or changed in form by relation to sex or lack their of it"


----------



## Primarina

tumut said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunny, you've a big storm comin'
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> "the classification by which nouns or pronouns (and often other accompanying modifiers) are grouped and inflected, or changed in form by relation to sex or lack their of it"



Yeah, and definition 2 is literally sex. lol


----------



## tumut

Primarina said:


> Yeah, and definition 2 is literally sex. lol


It's literally not read harder


----------



## jcamac45

Primarina said:


> Yeah, and definition 2 is literally sex. lol



Primarina,

The dictionary that is being quoted here by tumut agrees with the definitions I posted earlier. I don't see how they are literally saying gender means sex, when they are literally saying "gender is grammatical when [...] _*beings*_ and _*things*_ are classified according to *remotely animistic*, *psychologica*l, or *formal associations*."

I will give you an example to illustrate what I just quoted. In spanish, we say "El libro" and not "La libro" when referring to a book . A book is remotely animistic, meaning it is an inanimate object. The spanish language assigns the book as being (gender) masculine... even though the book has no sex at all! That is why gender is not the same as sex. And the same principle can be applied to animate beings as humans (*psychological*).

But even if the dictionary had said that gender is sex.... the age of a book does not make it a reliable and correct source. An old dictionary can be equally as correct as the old books stating that the earth is flat (which by the way, there are organizations in the US trying to make the case that the earth is flat... yes in 2017 this is still happening and still people think this remains true). Old definitions do not equal to being correct all the time. At least there is no correlation with this specific argument. And this is not politically motivated. We have given you the sources; read them and read them well.


----------



## lilraccoon

am girl. i dont have any friends lmao but i feel like the majority of people i have played with in the past are girls. my brother occasionally comes back to animal crossing and plays with me, but thats like a once a year thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i didnt read through the posts on this thread i just read a couple on the first page omg what is happening


----------



## jcamac45

lilraccoon said:


> am girl. i dont have any friends lmao but i feel like the majority of people i have played with in the past are girls. my brother occasionally comes back to animal crossing and plays with me, but thats like a once a year thing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i didnt read through the posts on this thread i just read a couple on the first page omg what is happening



Lol is not as bad as it may be read. It's a constructive discussion.


----------



## Sion

let's hear it for ya boy


----------



## Mayor_Rhena001

This is great for me, as I suffer from Gynophobia and I really need to interact with more females (even if it is through a game).

btw, I am female myself but I can see why not many males would like the game. I know from experience that my brother gets very easily bored and starts to wreck my town because there's really no 'boss challenges' or guild quests, so I'm fine not playing with him. Some guys are just used to high-stress situations where they need to be challenged, and all that AC has to offer them is getting a Perfect Town and getting ALL the items/shops. Players need to take time and relax with this game, and not many like that or see the point in it.


----------



## Hero King

I'm a guy


----------



## IridescentDisplay

Well i'm a female, and i just joined today, sorry to add to the count fam.


----------



## Goshi

Transmasc/male, did I say that already? I don't think so but I dunno, lol.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

i'm a boooooy!


----------



## Nooblord

I'm a guy and I play because AC is so therapeutic.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Holy only a small amount are males, I feel alone lol


----------



## Funnydog890

Hey, there's still almost 900 guys, guys! Don't feel alone!


----------



## ok.sean

a rare dood


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

OP, please add this image for decoration.


----------



## ivysaurs

I'm a female


----------



## BrinaLouWho

I didn't expect so many boys to play animal crossing since growing up I only had girl friends who did! Lovely surprise c:


----------



## crowley

excuse me sir i identify as a watering can thank you


----------



## Ryumia

I'm a female. ^.^ I don't have a preference on which gender I prefer to play together with though... As long as the person I am playing with is a respectable player then I am fine with playing together with them regardless of gender.


----------



## ikeafanboy

I'm male  well, an ikea fanboy to be exact.


----------



## BambieTheMayor

I guess boys are more into the whole first person shooter crap. I like uncharted, but I'm not one for CS:GO or Call of Duty. My best friend plays acnl, though, and has a lot of progress. He's a male.


----------



## Jesusrey91

BambieTheMayor said:


> I guess boys are more into the whole first person shooter crap. I like uncharted, but I'm not one for CS:GO or Call of Duty. My best friend plays acnl, though, and has a lot of progress. He's a male.



I play lots of FPS and all that crap, but I use ACNL to chill and relax. I honestly like ALL types of games, except for fighting games (you know, Street Fighter, MK, etc)

Funny story: 
I have a gamer friend who, whenever asks me, "watcha playing?" and I tell him I'm playing ACNL, he's like... "Uuuh... bro, you're way too much into that game, dude"
And I'm just like... "dude, this game's so chill, it's hard not to be into it..."

I guess the fanbase being mainly female is what generates his expression xD but Idc... at least because of that I know that whoever I invite into my town, it is most likely someone I can trust. (A positive form of prejudice? xD)


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

I'm a chick!
I'm a dude!
I'll leave you brimming with antici.........................


----------



## moorgxn

Wow. As a male player, I did not expect to see such a huge difference in male to female players. I guess it makes sense, Animal Crossing isn't the most masculine game. However, It's still tons of fun and I definitely enjoy playing it more than other games I have (Fallout 4, CoD, etc.)


----------



## Nirvana

Isn't there another option?


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

I sexually identify myself as an attack helicopter.


----------



## SpacePrism

Looks like a lot of girls do play animal crossing from the polls vote. And the guys that I have played with were sometimes nice than the girls.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nirvana said:


> Isn't there another option?


It would be nice to see more option. Lets hope when they update this thread they add more options.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pansear-and-Nana said:


> I sexually identify myself as an attack helicopter.


That is the best answer I have ever heard of.


----------



## IcySetsuna

Whoah. I am actually surprised that the majority of TBT players are girls "-"


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> I sexually identify myself as an attack helicopter.



I was actually wondering what your gender was.  This...doesn't exactly clear it up. XD


----------



## walnut

I'm a female! Ironically most of my online friends who play are male, but in ac communities themselves, I tend to see more females as a wholes. Sort of the opposite of pokemon, I've noticed.


----------



## Romaki

Female!


----------



## lunatepic

female! strangely enough though, most of the people I know irl who play this game are male.


----------



## boring

there are so many girls i get intimidated xD


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Almost everyone here is female lol


----------



## Feraligator

One of the few males here!


----------



## lumenue

Female!  It's sort of surprising the see how many more girls there are, I figured it would be closer to 50-50.


----------



## Haydenv019

Male here. I have only met 2 males so far during trades/sales during my day here in the forums xD. The best thing is that they are so nice! (Could it be me? ;3)


----------



## jonathan.garza

I'm a boy and I wear dresses occasionally


----------



## Shu

I have two females and one male on my bf list, but all the others are female. I actually didn't notice until it was pointed out, but a lot more girls play ac apparently? Wow!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Mucho female  we shall rule tbt


----------



## VampireDoll

Of all my friends (a fair handful, maybe 10 or so) who play ACNL, only one is female. However, I keep some pretty cool, non-edgelord and non-dudebro company.

However, I fully expect that most players altogether are female.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I'm male! Most of the people that play with me on ac are female. Even though I have a mixed friend list, only 2-3 of those people are male. I have more fun playing this game with females though because they are usually nicer and show more appreciation than males.

Even when playing on Club Tortimer I find female players to be nicer. Males on Club Tortimer are usually very rude and/or barbaric.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm male! Most of the people that play with me on ac are female. Even though I have a mixed friend list, only 2-3 of those people are male. I have more fun playing this game with females though because they are usually nicer and show more appreciation than males.

Even when playing on Club Tortimer I find female players to be nicer. Males on Club Tortimer are usually very rude and/or barbaric.


----------



## frogs

I'm a guy, though I don't think I am less kind/nice than girls o_o My best friends list is 2 guys and 1 gal, but I was expecting more girls overall tbh. I am quite feminine though (my mayor is wearing a pink dress orz)


----------



## dogmanstar

I'm a transgender male.


----------



## Haydenv019

Decided to check this thread out 2 months later, still more feminine than masculine ;-;


----------



## oath2order

Still a male.


----------



## WordKnight

I'm male, but I do see a lot of girls playing animal crossing.
I guess I prefer male villagers though. They just have better personalities.


----------



## Alyx

I'm a lady and not a whole lot of people around where I live play ACNL or anything so I rarely connect with anyone else about ACNL.


----------



## Arjh

Last time I checked I was female but I'm pretty tom boyish preferring football (soccer), cars, video games to shopping, make up etc.


----------



## Maycee

Animal Crossing definitely has a large female fanbase, but my bff list in game is actually mostly guys right now lol. I think the site overall has more girls, though.


----------



## Sunnybone

"Neither" I whisper from the shadows


----------



## Nightstar

Sunnybone said:


> "Neither" I whisper from the shadows



"Me too," I whisper into the wind.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC

Totally Not Thomas said:


> "I don't have a gender either…" I whisper from the icky paint-like goop.



What's this icky paint-like goop? It's moving! Oh, wait, nevermind. It's just my clone. Sorry guys, false alarm.


----------



## mayoraya

I figured the distribution would be more heavily skewed to females, but it makes me so happy to see that there is a pretty substantial male population on these forums too! Just goes to show, you never know who might be interested in what!


----------



## sleepydreepy

I'm a female


----------



## Roshan

I'm a boi
so little males here


----------



## TheCrystalClods

Funny thing, I know this game caters to most girls but of the 10 Animal Crossing players I know are males.


----------



## Skyzeri

Maybe it's just this forum's audience? I also noticed that in real life I know of more guys who have played Animal Crossing versus girls. Not a good or a bad thing; just an observation.


----------



## KnoxUK

Skyzeri said:


> Maybe it's just this forum's audience? I also noticed that in real life I know of more guys who have played Animal Crossing versus girls. Not a good or a bad thing; just an observation.



To be fair, I was completely un-aware of this forum until recently. Maybe its because of the same reason?


----------



## Cress

Oh wow, the last time I checked here (which was maybe a year ago) the results were about 33% male/67% female iirc. I'm surprised to see the results shift even further away from each other


----------



## chamsae

-


----------



## angiepie

i'm a girl


----------



## SockHead

um can i change my gender please


----------



## ~ Silvie

Girl powah~


----------



## Sweetened Poison

~ Silvie said:


> Girl powah~



Seriously.
The numbers for females vs. males is staggering... _almost *3x* more girls than boys._ o_o
(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ​


----------



## Que

Mainly meet girls on here, only have 2 guys on my BF list. The rest are girls although I'm a boy myself. It is what it is, I guess B)


----------



## SoraDeathEater

Im a female c: Though my husband also plays ACNL and so does my son (he's 3 but LOVES the idea of talking animals! xD) So right now its 1:2 ratio in my household xD Though I'm currently pregnant with a girl c; so hoping she would make it a tie! xD


----------



## BlueBear

I?m female


----------



## goldeneye2001

Last time I checked there was more males. The females are taking over ahh


----------



## Loubelle

I'm female but my BFF list is mostly girls, although that may be from comfort factor cx. I meet both pretty equally on Club Tortimer though


----------



## dedenne

I'm female


----------



## Rhapsody

I'm very much a girl.


----------



## Chipl95

Girl here, although sometimes I get mistaken for a boy online.


----------



## softbuck

im a boy that everyone thinks that im a girl online lmao!


----------



## betta

female, even tho I'm very tomboyish lolo

- - - Post Merge - - -

& i enjoy when people mistake me for a guy oops


----------



## calamitybot

I'm a transgender guy. I've noticed that a lot of my online friends outside of TBT are also mostly transgender guys. We flock together, lol


----------



## Midoriya

Just a repost, but I'm a guy (In the minority here, lol)


----------



## deuces

born a female, enjoy being called a male
woop

- - - Post Merge - - -

born a female, enjoy being called a male
woop


----------



## partangel

Im a girl, but honestly i never gave too much thought about gender on the acnl community. In fact I kinda disagree with people that say that acnl isnt exactly a game for the "average guy".. in my experience acnl is actually very good at staying gender neutral. Besides, saying that acnl doesnt appeal to guys because its not 'action based' or similar, is the same as saying that the 'average girl' doesnt like first person shooters which is not exactly true, since most gamers, despite gender, are pretty interested in a big variety of video games! I guess thats just.. gender roles playing tricks on people tbh.
In the community, although it is true that ive had more contact with other girl players, ive never had an overall bad experience with anyone, so thats pretty rad about the forum!


----------



## Eternity

Female here.


----------



## Croconaw

I?m a super gay female


----------



## Scientist Salarian

I'm a male


----------



## Marc Franks

I'm a male, its comfortable knowing theres other me/males here that like animal crossing too and arent afraid to let their friends know they like it. I like games of all genre except horrors and gta btw so it was easy to fall in love with the animal crossing series, i met my first crust on city folk XD


Edit: wow, This thread is ancient and yet, im voting on the pole for the first.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I say girls will be on belltree more then boys because Animal Crossing new leaf isn't very a type of boy game. ACNL has weird suppose to be cute animals which I say they're ugly, little weird voices and bunch of girly flowers in that game and there are a lot more. So yeah its not very type of game that boys will like, and because ACNL is such a baby game anyways that's why I don't play it a lot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SockHead said:


> um can i change my gender please



No you can't not.


----------



## illunie

ZeldaNumber1 said:


> I say girls will be on belltree more then boys because Animal Crossing new leaf isn't very a type of boy game. ACNL has weird suppose to be cute animals which I say they're ugly, little weird voices and bunch of girly flowers in that game and there are a lot more. So yeah its not very type of game that boys will like, and because ACNL is such a baby game anyways that's why I don't play it a lot.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No you can't not.



hey um sry but can u pls try speaking english ty

give me ur address and i will pay an english teacher to come to ur house to try to teach u how to spoken


----------



## Friezu

Im a male


----------



## Bosmer

Female


----------



## Hayleigh_1

I agree with this post I have found that there is a huge majority of girls on this site that I have come into contact with and I know some other people come into contact or know more guys oh here. All of the friends I have are girls and most of the transactions or trades I make are mostly girls apart from a few! I dont see a problem with it at all but it would be nice to come into contact with more. To be honest animal crossing isnt the typical game for guys so I can see why more girls are on here


----------



## kellyleroc

Putting my two cents in for the huge majority of Females


----------



## Mr_Persona

Well here is one thing people could just lie about their gender, so really its unknown how many boys and girls go on belltree.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm a male, and I'll gladly accept it that the majority of the members of this forum are females!


----------



## Vixentine

So far the AC community is the only community I've found so far that is majority female. It's a surprising and welcome change!


----------



## 22lexi

I'm a girl (but I don't wear glasses) ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## AshLittleDongle

hello everyone from the other side of this message i have been looking around this mew place i have discovered and i now know how many females and males there are thank to this poll i fount which is very helpful thanks alot


----------



## Senni

I'm a girl and do feel like other girl villagers that I trade with etc seem to be more appreciative on average compared to guys! Like if I give them a present or invite them to my village for something they need (i.e. free fruit, Katie, shampoodle, boxed up villager, etc), female visitors usually are more appreciate and give a gift even though I don't expect one, etc!!


----------



## goro

me me big boy


----------



## Mr_Persona

Runeraider said:


> hey um sry but can u pls try speaking english ty
> 
> give me ur address and i will pay an english teacher to come to ur house to try to teach u how to spoken



Um can you sush ty


----------



## MasterM64

I'm not sure if I have posted on this thread, but as someone who has been playing AC since the Gamecube days, I just love how many interesting people I met over the years and quite honestly it helped me through darker, not-so-good times in my past.  Since many have mentioned the fact that the AC community is mostly female players, as a guy, I have always been amazed how many amazing, genuine young/older women I met and quite honestly they are part of the many reasons why I am alive today making this post, around today to be the best man I can be for the young lady I love that will soon be my fiance <3 , and why Animal Crossing holds a special place in my heart!  Thank you to all the amazing women AC players who made mine and other guy's experience in this community amazing and special!


----------



## smonikkims

It's cool to run into male players. I think AC is meant for everyone and it's so great that many prominent internet figures are not shy about their love of AC xD However I am a female and obviously like to play with females as well


----------



## projectx1991

I’m a male in my late twenties and have played AC since the first game. I don’t have massed I’d friends who are gamers or love AC sadly but I try to get people in to it everywhere I go.  love coming across new players and friends of any gender though!


----------



## Stella-Io

Not sure if this was said -dont wanna go throu all the pages- but

AC was made by a woman, for women. Not young girls. Middle aged women. That is actually AC's target audience.

In an episode of Adam Ruins Everything, he explains how Nintendo used to put their videogames in the boys aisle -keep in mind this was years and years ago, Nintendo doing this. After a while Nintendo saw that girls liked to play videogames too, so they hired a woman to make a game for women. Thus, the first AC was born. I too have noticed many female players, more so than male players. I don't really mind, OP makes a good point when woman say more and guys are like 'cool thx bro'.


----------



## Korichi

Biologically I’m a girl ^^ And I’ve also noticed that girls seem to be more sweet and appreciative and guys seem more ‘chill’ and respectful. But I guess that’s just stereotypes, we’re all different!  Everyone I’ve seen here have been very friendly and welcoming, no matter whatever gender they are. ;7;


----------



## LaFra

First time i see a "internet place" with more girls then boys. xD

I'm a girl!


----------



## Onion

Hm I'm also a dude, but I think it takes certain type of people to even be on forums. So maybe females thrive more on that aspect?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Onion said:


> Hm I'm also a dude, but I think it takes certain type of people to even be on forums. So maybe females thrive more on that aspect?



Also in psychology females tend to be more nurture/caring type.


----------



## MasterM64

Stella-Io said:


> AC was made by a woman, for women. Not young girls. Middle aged women. That is actually AC's target audience.



As someone who has been playing since the Gamecube days, I beg to differ. Every AC game to me has been very neutral/inclusive if you ask me. The AC series was actually masterminded/created by a man, Katsuya Eguchi (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katsuya_Eguchi). The reason why he created the AC series was actually explained through the following quote by him:

"Animal Crossing features three themes: family, friendship and community. But the reason I wanted to investigate them was a result of being so lonely when I arrived in Kyoto! Chiba is east of Tokyo and quite a distance from Kyoto, and when I moved there I left my family and friends behind. In doing so, I realised that being close to them – being able to spend time with them, talk to them, play with them – was such a great, important thing. I wondered for a long time if there would be a way to recreate that feeling, and that was the impetus behind the original Animal Crossing."

Quite honestly, my favorite thing about the Animal Crossing community as a whole is just how welcoming it is and all the amazing people found in it (which is why I have been enjoying the AC series for so long and have sunk so many hours into each game)!


----------



## Biyaya

MasterM64 said:


> As someone who has been playing since the Gamecube days, I beg to differ. Every AC game to me has been very neutral/inclusive if you ask me. The AC series was actually masterminded/created by a man, Katsuya Eguchi (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katsuya_Eguchi). The reason why he created the AC series was actually explained through the following quote by him:
> 
> "Animal Crossing features three themes: family, friendship and community. But the reason I wanted to investigate them was a result of being so lonely when I arrived in Kyoto! Chiba is east of Tokyo and quite a distance from Kyoto, and when I moved there I left my family and friends behind. In doing so, I realised that being close to them ? being able to spend time with them, talk to them, play with them ? was such a great, important thing. I wondered for a long time if there would be a way to recreate that feeling, and that was the impetus behind the original Animal Crossing."
> 
> Quite honestly, my favorite thing about the Animal Crossing community as a whole is just how welcoming it is and all the amazing people found in it (which is why I have been enjoying the AC series for so long and have sunk so many hours into each game)!



Thanks for the correction! I was thinking I had read about the creator and his reason for the game before. Glad to see this as I scroll further. 

- ? - - ♦ - - ? -​I'm female! During the Gamecube era, I feel like the ratio of male to female players who I knew personally was pretty closely matched. I can definitely see the feminine appeal in the game, though it is obviously not exclusively so. Since then, most of those male friends and family members have stopped playing, though they for some reason have claimed to be interested in getting it once it's on the Switch. Pretty exciting for me to have the people close to me back on board (to their new towns) soon!


----------



## Stella-Io

Adam Ruins Everything was wrong :O That or my mom told me wrong, cause she told me all that.

Wait Katsuya is also a boys name? Oops.


----------



## MasterM64

Stella-Io said:


> Adam Ruins Everything was wrong :O That or my mom told me wrong, cause she told me all that.
> 
> Wait Katsuya is also a boys name? Oops.



It's all good, I learned something as well because I was unsure (I just remember the creator of the AC series being a guy because of some AC City Folk promotional/informational videos, but I had to double check)!  I honestly didn't know what that show was until you mentioned it in this thread (just Googled it lol), sometimes TV shows (like TV game shows) have researchers that botch their job so that doesn't surprise me too much.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Female here. I can't really say anything about interactions with other players since I am newer to AC. Whether the player is male or female,I do not mind as long as they are kind and respectful.But I'm kind of glad so many girls play this game because I don't usually see that compared with other games out there. I know I shouldn't be surprised about the huge gap between male and female but didn't expect the gap to be so big. The only other series where I've seen more girls than boys is the Story of Seasons series. I guess a lot of girls just really like relaxed and laid back life sims.


----------



## steele

I am a female too.  I think the game really allows for either gender but with the online interaction, that may be more female driven. I think that the game is great and has clothing and options for boys all over the place. I haven't made a male mayor for my towns yet/resident because I really like the girly clothing options on my female character.  But I do love come of the male hairstyles!


----------



## Ghostprincess

I guess I should count myself in the female camp, tho I'm a nonbinary woman. Speaking strictly of people I know who play ac games I'd say it's definitely skewed toward women for me, but I think it's a game anyone can enjoy a lot c:


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

I'm neither; I'm non-binary.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm a female, but my brother got me into Animal Crossing back when it was on GameCube. I've also recently convinced my husband to start playing New Leaf with me. But neither of them will ever care about the game as much as I do. They get some enjoyment out of it but aren't hardcore fans.


----------



## MasterM64

LadyDestani said:


> I'm a female, but my brother got me into Animal Crossing back when it was on GameCube. I've also recently convinced my husband to start playing New Leaf with me. But neither of them will ever care about the game as much as I do. They get some enjoyment out of it but aren't hardcore fans.



That is awesome Destani that your husband is enjoying the game alongside you now and that you started back in the Gamecube days as well!  I hope with AC Switch that my girlfriend (who I hope will be my fiancee when the game comes out) will share a town with me!


----------



## MysteriousSpirit

Hey kidos I am a Fimal! I first played Animal Crossing when I was five or six years old, I played Animal Crossing: Wild World on my then new Nintendo DS Lite. In September 2014, I tried to recapture my childhood by playing this game on DeSmuMe as Jess of Star. The next month, I finally got Animal Crossing: New Leaf for my Nintendo 3DS. My first town was Kitty with Mayor Barbara and Residents Lily, Susan and Nicole. Second town, Meowton was a failure and I cannot get it through a week. The same things happened with CuteCat and Lilyfan. My fifth town, Cutie, with Mayor Molly, was a success. It lasted for three years. I think it was because of my Beautiful Town ordinance.


----------



## Breath Mint

Shellzilla said:


> I'm a male, and I'll gladly accept it that the majority of the members of this forum are females!



lol


----------



## duckykate

should have added a non binary option


----------



## Wildtown

WOAH boys r getting rekt there is almost 3 times the girls on here...


----------



## KeatAlex

I'm a guy. & I like that the forum has a lot of females. They're generally nicer and we share a lot of likes in common. AC, Video Games, Boys...


----------



## Haskell

Wildtown said:


> WOAH boys r getting rekt there is almost 3 times the girls on here...



I know, right? lol..

MAN POWER - ACTIVATE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wildtown said:


> WOAH boys r getting rekt there is almost 3 times the girls on here...



I know, right? lol..

MAN POWER - ACTIVATE


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

I'm non-binary, so neither. I like looking more on the masc side of things, but gender-wise? Nope.


----------



## Keystone

Male here, but I tend to see more females than males. I do know guys who really enjoy this game, once you get into it and see what it?s about


----------



## Phawnix

Male

I've been playing since the good ol' Gamecube days


----------



## moonbyu

Female!


----------



## rainywave

Female! 

I’ve heard a lot of sources say that animal crossing is a game that appeals to girls more often than not but of course that doesn’t mean that there’s no boys who play it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I'm a dude. Been a fan of Animal Crossing for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Ojo46

Male here, and definitely a big fan of AC!


----------



## maple22

I'm female, and I don't have a preference in regards to who I play with.


----------



## ButtstonCrossing

It'd be nice to redo the poll including a non-binary choice.


----------



## MayorLeigh

It?s funny... in my time playing ACNL, I?ve actually passed more male players than female!

My mayor at the moment is female, (I?m transgender, came to terms with it recently so my mayor is still a girl until I can reset) but... Yeah! I?ve personally seen a lot more males. uwu Of course, online I see a lot more girls playing, especially in pocket camp!


----------



## Zura

Proof that women are taking our jobs. We need a wall!


----------



## PokeTown

I'm a female adult, but a lot of people mistake me for a teenage male. I'm 5ft tall and I'm a tomboy. I don't wear makeup.


----------



## illunie

let me change REEEE


----------



## Koi Karp

Can a moderator change this thread to be inclusive of all genders?


----------



## Dinosaurz

I can’t change my gender damn rip


----------



## Bizhiins

That?s so true, I noticed that most on my friends list are girls instead of boys. I like that they are boys that play this game, but when it comes down to it I think the dynamic of the game appeals to girls a lot more.. my boyfriend would never play this type of game, he?s into rocket league and GTA 5 and all those types of games on his PS4 which are really male-dominated! (At least from what I?ve seen from him playing)
However he has said that he gets why I love this game and how cool things look when you collect them, that it?s pretty similar to how he collects the things he wants on his GTA 5 profile. Just a different feel I guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Excalibur said:


> Proof that wemon are taking our jobs. We need a wall!



Lmao I spit out my drink reading this bcuz I laughed so hard


----------



## Liability

i'm a lady


----------



## Wildtown

ima lad


----------



## Hat'

Might not seem obvious but I am, in fact, a boy


----------



## deerprongs

I myself am female! However I'm also pretty genderfluid and bigender, so not only do I fluctuate, but I identify with both genders! I usually prefer to hang out with guys, as most girls I've met aren't really into the things I like, and just overall lack personality. I'm not saying this is the case for all women, of course! Just the ones I've been around. Guys are usually more interesting. I'd say I have an even amount of male and female friends, though again, I prefer to be around dudes. The only exception for this is my lovely girlfriend! <3


----------



## poweradeex

I am female


----------



## Kirbyz

I’m female too


----------



## Maiana

i am female !


----------



## Romaki

Female here... The 2.5:1 ratio is really interesting, I'm glad so many men and boys can enjoy this game.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

I'm a male, he-he. ^_^ Though, I'm somewhat feminine.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I don't think it matters, but I added my vote Female gamer. 

I play all sorts of games, since I could first master how to hold a controller. >


I have played so many games and roms, its sort of isolated me from other females who prefer vague empty hobbies like make up jewerly and celebrity gossip

I'm currently stuck and addicted to acnl (help)

but I will not turn diwn a game for being too "manly" or whatever and too "girly" and stuff. Why should I? I think that's a stupid way of thinking for either gender. You're just cutting off art or entertainment simoly for being too "girly/manly whatever that even means"

My best experiences online have been with other females. I always get cheated by guy characters on tortimer island, despite them being a minor category. But that doesn't mean they're all like that. Just my own experience.

I once had a girl character sell me a hello kitty outfit, without error switching or trying to leave the island with my money and no trade.

Some guy tried selling me his graciegrace shades for 30,000 bells but tried leaving the island with my bells and glasses, so I error switch his sneaky liitle arse.

So yeah I've  mostly had bad exleriences with  guy characters but on tortimer island you meet all kinds of good and crazy.

I still like island hopping and meeting new ppl though male or female. I tend to have more in common with guys when talking though. xp  :, (


----------



## michealsmells

Can I change my answer? I'm super duper trans now oh boy.


----------



## Hanif1807

I'm a male. I wasn't really surprised that we have more female than male members here


----------



## Cwynne

We don't even get an "other" option

somebody make a new poll quick


----------



## jacex

Honestly, don?t care which gender I?m playing with. Think I?ve played with more females. Also, some dudes (the girls are chill. Not the guys tho) are AWKWARD when playing with other people, lol. Think it?s pretty funny, that some of them are intimidated by me just cause I?m a couple of years older. Should be the other way around, after all, AC is targeted at younger audiences lol


----------



## Celinalia

i'm a female and i don't care about the gender of the people i play with. i've only played with girls so far tho because this forum is my first online animal crossing interaction and all the people i know in real life that play animal crossing are female oops


----------



## SherlockLina

Female, but i do have some boys that are friends! Honestly, id rather pokemon talk than makeup talk. And only me and one of my boy bffs play acnl and plan to get acnh!!!


----------



## LottieandSoul

I'm a female, and a very feminine one at that. I like traditionally girly things but guys and masculine things are pretty great- I mean I AM dating and best friends with a guy so I can't complain too much lol.


----------



## seliph

remake this thread with a "neither" option i changed my mind


----------



## MelloDimensions

I am girl hear me roar, but in a cute way of course


----------



## capnport

I?m neither, if that counts.


----------



## Laconic

Yeaa, I'm also not surprised there's a lot more girls on the forums ! I'm surprised by HOW much though, over 70%?! 

I've always had more female friends though, and definitely have had the best AC experiences with female players. But, I've also never had a bad experience with guys, and have spent HOURS on CT talking out life struggles with some. As for being super generous and nice, definitely the girl players I've met ! 

All and all, people like all types of games and shouldn't limit themselves by majorities. I've always liked life simulators, puzzle, and survival games the most. My gf only really likes shooters and beat'em ups. But none of that should matter or be scrutinized ! 

I wonder how the poll would look if more options were given, though...


----------



## seeds

Right now it seems is a lot of males on this form, but now that I see the poll I’m kind of surprised that there are more girls than boys !  But I guess it does make sense, Animal Corssing Is a much more calm, cute game ! I only have 1 IRL guy  friend that plays animal Crossing, but they haven’t played that game in ages anymore


----------



## Azrael

With how old this poll is I wonder what an updated one would look like!


----------



## Elveira

I'm surprised that there's more females than males on a website  Btw, I am also a female!


----------



## Holla

I guess many people stereotype Animal Crossing as a "girly" game due to it's cutesy style, which results in the gender skew. I personally find it appropriate for any gender. Classifying things as "boyish" or "girly" is just plain silly. If the world wasn't like this I bet the gender ratio would be pretty close to 1:1 on here.


----------



## MasterM64

Azrael said:


> With how old this poll is I wonder what an updated one would look like!



I honestly think that would be a bad idea considering the immense sample size this poll has (over 3,500 individuals, wow!). Even if people are inactive, they still should be accounted for to represent an accurate figure for a community average.


----------



## Peg

Well, I believe that I am a female member of this community.


----------



## seliph

idk i think an updated thread would be nice, some of us have had gender-related epiphanies since 2013 hehe


----------



## MasterM64

seliph said:


> idk i think an updated thread would be nice, some of us have had gender-related epiphanies since 2013 hehe



Unless there is a way to update your vote due to change in gender identity (I assume that is what you meant), I don't think this thread needs to be updated because I think this poll has such a large sample size that it paints a very accurate picture of the community demographics overall. Updating the thread would produce the same results down the line, but I guess I see keeping this thread around just reinforces the accuracy of it due to the sample size getting larger. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## seliph

MasterM64 said:


> Unless there is a way to update your vote due to change in gender identity (I assume that is what you meant), I don't think this thread needs to be updated because I think this poll has such a large sample size that it paints a very accurate picture of the community demographics overall. Updating the thread would produce the same results down the line, but I guess I see keeping this thread around just reinforces the accuracy of it due to the sample size getting larger. Just my 2 cents.



there's also tons of older members who have gone inactive though, plus with the surge that's bound to happen when nh releases i'd wager a new thread would give a better sense of more current times. like idk if i'd say there's double the amount of females onsite right now.

if a new thread does happen i suggest the inclusion of "neither/other" :eyes:


----------



## Stella-Io

seliph said:


> there's also tons of older members who have gone inactive though, plus with the surge that's bound to happen when nh releases i'd wager a new thread would give a better sense of more current times. like idk if i'd say there's double the amount of females onsite right now.
> 
> if a new thread does happen i suggest the inclusion of "neither/other" :eyes:



Complelty agree, we'd still prob get the same results, more female than male, but there needs to be an other option as well. Taking into account old inactive members give false numbers in terms that it isn't entirely accurate anymore.


----------



## MasterM64

seliph said:


> there's also tons of older members who have gone inactive though, plus with the surge that's bound to happen when nh releases i'd wager a new thread would give a better sense of more current times. like idk if i'd say there's double the amount of females onsite right now.
> 
> if a new thread does happen i suggest the inclusion of "neither/other" :eyes:





Stella-Io said:


> Complelty agree, we'd still prob get the same results, more female than male, but there needs to be an other option as well. Taking into account old inactive members give false numbers in terms that it isn't entirely accurate anymore.



I definitely see the point y'all trying to make, I guess it depends on how we want to view this poll: is this a poll for the currently active TBT community or for the TBT member base as a whole? To me, I guess I have viewed the latter as the case so the poll is more accurate with a larger sample size in that context (as in keeping this thread alive). If we want to have poll for the active community, then a new poll needs to be made entirely to have accurate results.


----------



## Zura

I mean there's nothing stopping you from making a new list, right? Does it really matter all that much?


----------



## seliph

Zura said:


> I mean there's nothing stopping you from making a new list, right? Does it really matter all that much?



it's just a suggestion, there's no need to be rude.

also i'm not making a new thread because this one is stickied already, i would want staff approval before making a new version of a stickied thread.


----------



## Zura

I wasn't trying to be rude, just stating the obvious. You might just want to ask the staff about it sometime.


----------



## Aneesh1729

I?m male


----------



## SilverWolf21

I'm a guy. As for how I feel about male or female players...It would have to depend on how they are as a person. A jerk is a jerk no matter the gender, after all. As long as they play nice with me I won't go around blocking them; Just common sense, y'know?


----------



## Hazeltuft

female~
looks like there are more females than males here on the forums lmao (according to those who voted in the poll)


----------



## faiiryvent

i’m female


----------



## Goshi

Yeesh. Definitely wish to change my result since it isn't accurate anymore.


----------



## xara

i’m female


----------



## sierra

I am woman


----------



## doefriend

I'm female, as well. I thought for sure there was gonna be a more even split but I guess not!

Also, I want to add my voice to the people saying there should be a thread with more options, and I think someone should just make it without worrying too much about this thread right here. Clearly there's a lot of precedent to do it, since a lot of people keep asking, so I don't think anyone would be upset if someone made a "2020 edition" or something. I'd do it myself but since I just joined I don't want anyone to feel like I'm stepping on any toes.


----------



## d3_3p

Finally I'm a minority somewhere, lol. I'm male.


----------



## ecstasy

I'm female


----------



## xara

i’m female :3


----------



## MasterPiligrim

Male


----------



## help with login

I'm a cishet non-furry male.


----------



## shendere

female! i didn't realize there were so many males on the forums. it's nice to be more aware, so this is a surprise! LOL


----------



## Zura

shendere said:


> female! i didn't realize there were so many males on the forums. it's nice to be more aware, so this is a surprise! LOL


What?! Us males play Animal Crossing as well


----------



## Wildtown

Zura said:


> What?! Us males play Animal Crossing as well



wow that fact blew my mind


----------



## alv4

d3_3p said:


> Finally I'm a minority somewhere, lol. I'm male.



Hahaha I think the same.
I’m male


----------



## Shiny Star

I am female. Typically, Animal Crossing players tend to be female.


----------



## Wildtown

Shiny Star said:


> I am female. Typically, Animal Crossing players tend to be female.



i guess im not typical


----------



## cosmopath

haha wow, i figured it'd more female than male but not by this much. more than 70% female, that's crazy. would never have guessed, honestly - out of my friend group that plays ac, it's about 50/50 so i'm surprised

(i myself am male)


----------



## Rubombee

I'm nonbinary, try again ;P


----------



## Bubbsart

My biological gender is AFAB (assigned female at birth) but my identity is non binary/genderfluid.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm male


----------



## Mr. Q

Male.


----------



## PhantomBoy

I am a male! Cool to see more females than males tho!


----------



## LuchaSloth

I'm a knuckle-dragging caveman.


----------



## Deca

shendere said:


> female! i didn't realize there were so many males on the forums. it's nice to be more aware, so this is a surprise! LOL



It's interesting to see the shift because I've noticed the majority of male players are new (made their accounts in 2020). I feel like the female players tend to be more loyal to the forum over the years whereas male users just jump on the bandwagon and would leave once they become slightly disinterested in the game.

New Horizons definitely brought a fkcton of casual male players into the pool who wouldn't have picked up the game without the hype, whereas female players usually grew up with the game since childhood days


----------



## IonicKarma

Deca said:


> It's interesting to see the shift because I've noticed the majority of male players are new (made their accounts in 2020). I feel like the female players tend to be more loyal to the forum over the years whereas male users just jump on the bandwagon and would leave once they become slightly disinterested in the game.
> 
> New Horizons definitely brought a fkcton of casual male players into the pool who wouldn't have picked up the game without the hype, whereas female players usually grew up with the game since childhood days



Haha I suppose that’s true, I know a few male friends who picked up the game because of the hype and dropped it within a few days because “there’s nothing to do”

One such friend is the type who skips all story dialogue and cutscenes and only wants to blow up stuff, I could have told him he wouldn’t like this game haha.


----------



## Midoriya

Deca said:


> It's interesting to see the shift because I've noticed the majority of male players are new (made their accounts in 2020). I feel like the female players tend to be more loyal to the forum over the years whereas male users just jump on the bandwagon and would leave once they become slightly disinterested in the game.
> 
> New Horizons definitely brought a fkcton of casual male players into the pool who wouldn't have picked up the game without the hype, whereas female players usually grew up with the game since childhood days



Just wanted to say that this isn’t true in all cases.  I’m a male player and grew up with Animal Crossing since the GameCube as well.  I also know there’s other male players out there who have been a fan of the series for a long time and haven’t quit yet.  Some of them are even friends of mine.  Don’t know if you just meant ”most” longtime fans are girls, but yeah.


----------



## Lovi

I am technically gender-fluid, but I do publicly welcome being called she more than I do he,(they is preferred, but I digress) so I settled with a female vote just to see the numbers. 

I will say from personal experience- I've actually seen and interacted with more males here than females, so I was kind of surprised that females had the majority vote... its definitely interesting to say the least ^ ^


----------



## Deca

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Just wanted to say that this isn’t true in all cases.  I’m a male player and grew up with Animal Crossing since the GameCube as well.  I also know there’s other male players out there who have been a fan of the series for a long time and haven’t quit yet.  Some of them are even friends of mine.  Don’t know if you just meant ”most” longtime fans are girls, but yeah.



No need to defend yourself, it's literally why I said "most" in the first place.


----------



## Cwynne

I'm a guy


----------



## Asarena

I'm female~


----------



## virtualpet

*Swan*: We're nonbinary 

Fun fact last time we tallied up our gender statistics in our system between male, female, masc aligned, fem aligned, neutral, and other there was actually an even split.  We usually just consider our body to be nonbinary


----------



## madame midnight

I'm female! My friends who play are essentially a 50/50 split between males and females so I think there's a good balance! New Horizons is too good not to love, even guys get addicted to it. ♥


----------



## Pixiebelle

I'm female! 
Outside of here the players I know are a mix of all genders


----------



## peachp1t

im masc-leaning nonbinary and refuse to vote male skjdhfksdf


----------



## Corry

Male.


----------



## ting1984

Female here.  However, I also play NBA 2K20 a lot, and there's usually a 90%+ male percentage of sports game enthusiasts, so I'm not always typical.


----------



## AC-Kristin

Female


----------



## Manah

Nonbinary, but every algorithm or test ever thinks I'm male.


----------



## michan

female!


----------



## Prophecy82

I am a dude and I proudly play Animal Crossing!


----------



## tombook

male


----------



## jumpluff

I'm female for the purposes of this poll. I grew up playing (and fighting over who got to play) AC with my equally-obsessed brother, for what it's worth. 

I've noticed similar demographic distributions with this game as others, including the phenomenon of all the new male players with ACNH. But it varies from community to community, I've seen other internet communities with way more male users (although I've mostly just lurked on TBT). I've always felt AC was pretty good at including and appealing to male and female players both, and I like how it's (gradually) shed the gendering of items, etc., especially because that's always worked out lopsidedly in other fashion games.


----------



## Fye

female here, and the people I know IRL are almost evenly split between male and female


----------



## xeenuze

i’m a dude! and i never really assume anyone of anything (i don’t ask.. and anyone can use any style villager lol) because everyone i’ve played with has been super nice no matter what!


----------



## Aquilla

I’m a girl and there are only girls on my friends list :0 I’ve had business with one (1!) male player in animal crossing and that’s it! I’m in an animal crossing group chat elsewhere and (surprise surprise) it also consists of girls only. It’s quite a bummer for me, I’d love to see more guys play animal crossing (however there is an abundance of male animal crossing youtubers! Much appreciated).

that one interaction with a male player I had was pleasant, but no time was wasted on polite chit chat haha :’) it just went “ok here’s your stuff bye” whereas with female players there are at least a bunch of reactions used and some chatting.


----------



## NightNinja

Woman here


----------



## greenvoldemort

large female demographic?? but little cute items?


----------



## Chris

Hi all,

Now that we have upgraded to TBT 3.0 we have more flexibility with polls. I have updated the poll with a third option and turned on the ability to change your vote.

Thank you for your patience in the meantime. We know that a more inclusive gender poll and the ability to change your vote is something people have wanted for over a year now, but we knew even way back then that when we finally upgraded to TBT 3.0 that we would have a way of implementing this without losing the existing 3,800+ votes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Thanks for updating the poll!

Yeah, I’m still male (cis-male, straight as well), so I’m not going to change my vote. Usually, I’m the kind of person that doesn’t change over the years, but still thanks for making it more inclusive.


----------



## skylucario

lol no wonder it looks like i’m only the second nb person to vote (i chose nb and male)

also, fun fact. almost everyone i play AC with is a guy with a few exceptions.


----------



## metswee

Im nb #4


----------



## Rubombee

Oh tysm for adding the nonbinary option! Just voted hehe~ hello to my fellow enbies!!


----------



## Fjoora

I'm not surprised in the slightest looking at these stats. It's not wonder it's such a laid back, pleasant, polite community!
Everyone here is great. You go you, people!


----------



## Luxsama

Female but I get along better with males cause I grew up with men and my older brother definitely has a big influence on me
I don't know? I try to make friends with females (for you know, the fabled 'girls night') and it never ends well so instead I have the boys which includes my bf and I feel bad for always tagging along but they get mad at me for feeling bad or if I don't, they're like my brothers at this point


----------



## Ichiban

3 years later and nothings changed, still in the minority


----------



## Goshi

The new option change is very helpful, haha. Now I'm able to fix a very old decision.


----------



## seularin

nb <3


----------



## SoftenedHearts

I'm curious to see how this will change now that there's a non-binary option! Of all of my friends and family that play animal crossing... 1 is a guy, 2 are girls, and 5 are nb! And I'm nb too, so that's a 2:1 ratio if you combine guys and girls! (I didn't catch at first that that option was added so recently, and was shocked that there were only 12 nb people on this whole site LOL)


----------



## Bubbsart

Yessss thanks for adding the non binary poll option.


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON

Female here!
But happy a lot of boys are also playing and enjoying that game!


----------



## Koi Fishe

I'm a female! gamer e-girl >)))
I prefer to play with boys since when I play with girls, I get nervous lmao


----------



## coffee biscuit

e-girls rise up

(I'm a female)


----------



## nageki

guy here! i had 2 different players assume i was a girl today (before putting pronouns in my signature) and looking at the poll results here i can see why :0


----------



## DeltaLoraine

I’ve met a mix of male and female “players” in animal crossings which doesn’t always mean they are that same gender in real life. But to me, everyone has been super nice! And it doesn’t matter what gender they are


----------



## rubyrubert

I'm a girl. I do know multiple guys who play through.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Wow! I'm a little surprised it goes that far! Proud to say that I'm a guy and I play crazy amounts of Animal Crossing! It's such a fun distraction from day to day life.


----------



## craftyshack

I'm a woman, and I think most people that I know who play are also the same!


----------



## JunoHorizon

I'm a guy


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

MattKimura said:


> Through all my experiences with TheBellTree, I'm starting to notice the lack of male players. I seem to find a female player every time. I'm wondering if the Animal Crossing community consists mostly of girls. So I decided to make this poll to see how many of you are out there :3
> 
> I myself am a male, one of the only ones around o:
> 
> I think this is paradise for males, since there's so many females to play with. What's good about most females is that they tend to be kind and appreciative. Guys on the other hand are "Cool, thx bro." *No great feeling of appreciation there. I just had bad experiences with some, so I'm closer to the female side of the community.
> What do you think about male or female users, which do you prefer to play with?
> 
> (Also vote if you're a male or female)
> 
> *Mod Note May 2020*: poll updated to add non-binary option and allow vote changes. See this post for more information.



This reminds me of a poll they did in Japan, to see the demographic that plays this game the most and the majority turned out to be young girls and adult women. 

However, over the course of the years, I have found myself playing with many a gender/sexuality/age from all walks of life and I love how AC is one of the few games that can bring that many a variety of people together


----------



## Yusuke_Star

Female here!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Omg we can change votes now!!!
i love!


----------



## Lothitine

*Glad to be the .6 percent*


----------



## Peachtree53

I'm a girl. Like many people have stated in this thread, I was expecting there to be more females than males playing (regularly), but the poll was asking who on TBT is female, male, or NB. Getting the game is a start, but being so passionate about it that you'll join a forum online? That's where I'm a little less sure about the M to F ratio.
I don't have very many friends in my friend list in ACNH, but I have 4 guys and 2 girls. 3 of the boys I know irl, and both of the girls I know irl.


----------



## Jamborenium

I am Nonbinary


----------



## Lothitine

Jamborenium said:


> I am Nonbinary


Relatable


----------



## ecstasy

I'm a female and I've met more females than males who play ac although I did get my best friend into it and got him to join this forum despite the fact he's a boy hehe


----------



## cucumberzest

Gal here.
I seem to notice mostly girls or just more feminine people on here and when I'm doing trades. Still, I expect a game like this to be mostly played by girls. Though, as time moves forward, I'm sure the amount discrepancy of boys vs girls enjoying games like this will shift to be more balanced.


----------



## -Lychee-

I am male.


----------



## Asarena

I'm a female~


----------



## Lysal

Female here. Hi.


----------



## Faux

I'm actually surprised how few enbies there are!
But nyello, yes, I am an enby checkin in.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m female.  My rep is a boy right now though; I like to change my rep up depending on the design I want to wear.


----------



## eko

okay so i know this is a 7 year old poll that only _very recently_ got the third option, but being the less than 1% sure feels weird omg...


----------



## saucySheep

very much a female though a lot of people say i come off as masculine online : P


----------



## GothiqueBat

Female here and hardly know any guys who play other than the ones I introduced to AC compared to girls.

but i gotta say at least on new leaf (UK) when it hit like 11pm-2am the random guys on there seemed to have way more jokes than the girls and willing to mess around a lot more.

I also don't know if I somhow ended up in a weird group of AC players but the ones saw regularly on the open island too, majority of the girls would be on there starting drama and the guys would be so so so much more chill.


However it is very nice to have the very friendly wholesome side of the community that I doubt would be there if there wasn't so many feminine people here. And that's what I love about AC.


though this may just be my personal preference of people thinking about it.


----------



## skogkyst

I am male! It doesn't surprise me that a majority of users here are female based on ancedotal evidence about the AC community. I think it really gives the community a unique feel in a way compared to some other series communities.


----------



## DaisyFan

I'm non-binary feminine, specifically agender feminine.


----------



## Living Fossil

I'm male myself and I've never had a in real life friend of the same gender that plays Animal Crossing. I think the only guys that play this franchise has either: 

*1*. 
Picked it up due to a girlfriend/partner. Maybe a parent even? Siblings?

*2*.  
My case: Because I enjoy games like *The Sims,* or *Habbo Hotel*, and *Stardew Valley, *etc etc and so on. I remember always hiding my gaming collection as a teen back in 2006 and 2009 because of Wild World and City Folk. Haha oh how vain we were as teenagers... Heck, even New Leaf was still something I was ashamed of when I just started my 20's and bought the 3DS for it. I'm sure other guys can confess to this feeling.

But now due to the quarantine and how well New Horizons sold, I wouldn't be surprised if the fan-base grew with male players too haha!


----------



## MasterM64

Living Fossil said:


> I'm male myself and I've never had a in real life friend of the same gender that plays Animal Crossing. I think the only guys that play this franchise has either:
> 
> *1*.
> Picked it up due to a girlfriend/partner. Maybe a parent even? Siblings?
> 
> *2*.
> My case: Because I enjoy games like *The Sims,* or *Habbo Hotel*, and *Stardew Valley, *etc etc and so on. I remember always hiding my gaming collection as a teen back in 2006 and 2009 because of Wild World and City Folk. Haha oh how vain we were as teenagers... Heck, even New Leaf was still something I was ashamed of when I just started my 20's and bought the 3DS for it. I'm sure other guys can confess to this feeling.
> 
> But now due to the quarantine and how well New Horizons sold, I wouldn't be surprised if the fan-base grew with male players too haha!



Definitely love games like Harvest Moon, Sims (1 game in particular: Urbz on the DS), etc. as well! As a guy, I started playing Animal Crossing back in the GameCube days with the first game and have been a fan since then!  I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of guys started playing Animal Crossing back in the day and just grew up with it. I also wouldn't be surprised if a lot of guys got introduced to it due to friends or someone else we know or close to (got introduced to it by friends personally).


----------



## slzzpz

Living Fossil said:


> I'm male myself and I've never had a in real life friend of the same gender that plays Animal Crossing.




I agree. I've never met any IRL male friend who also played or wanted to play AC. They're missing out. lol.


----------



## Mr_Persona

slzzpz said:


> I agree. I've never met any IRL male friend who also played or wanted to play AC. They're missing out. lol.


same here. I never met any boy AC player irl. It was always a girl.


----------



## tessa grace

I've met quite a couple ac players that are male, some of them being my relatives and other being my friends. My IRL ratio (including myself) from girls:boys is 4:3, so it's pretty even.


----------



## Mad Aly

I think, inevitably, over the years the male-to-female ratio has become relatively balanced out, and the poll seems to reflect that. Even online or in-game, I experience run-ins with both to a similar degree. It's quite nice, honestly, since many (including my past self) would say that Animal Crossing is a "girls' game." But that's like anime is only for girls or something, which is obviously not true...


----------



## Cakecrazy909

demiboy gang rise up  ✌


----------



## avieators

i'm a girl, my brother (who is genderfluid but presenting as male right now) plays too tho! i think with games like ac there was a sort of stigma if u were male aligned, like "eewww haha girly game" personally think thats bs guys can like nice soft cute life sim games too!


----------



## Galaxite

Female here!


----------



## Fruit & more

Living Fossil said:


> I'm male myself and I've never had a in real life friend of the same gender that plays Animal Crossing. I think the only guys that play this franchise has either:
> 
> *1*.
> Picked it up due to a girlfriend/partner. Maybe a parent even? Siblings?
> 
> *2*.
> My case: Because I enjoy games like *The Sims,* or *Habbo Hotel*, and *Stardew Valley, *etc etc and so on. I remember always hiding my gaming collection as a teen back in 2006 and 2009 because of Wild World and City Folk. Haha oh how vain we were as teenagers... Heck, even New Leaf was still something I was ashamed of when I just started my 20's and bought the 3DS for it. I'm sure other guys can confess to this feeling.
> 
> But now due to the quarantine and how well New Horizons sold, I wouldn't be surprised if the fan-base grew with male players too haha!




In my case I think somebody bought it for me because it had animal in the title and I liked animals but I have absolutely no idea. As a kid I had no way of knowing about games unless I saw them in the store or I maybe saw somebody else playing them, and I was restricted in what I was allowed to play so some games I would never have had the chance to touch. That meant I was pushed more towards "family friendly" games and some of those animal crossing type games were what I had available to me in the absence of other stuff I didn't even know existed. 

I played nintendogs because my cousin played nintendogs. We would play together and she gave me lots of cool stuff and taught me how to play. (She also wanted to be a hair stylist and definitely tried to practice on me, probably a couple of times, which I don't think I appreciated. I just wanted to play nintendogs all the time when she was going through that phase. I think I went along with it once because she let me play nintendogs and I didn't have my own copy yet...video games were worth putting up with letting my cousin mess with my hair, and I didn't have very many at the time yet. Plus I liked animals and I really really wanted a dog.) 

I played harvest moon a lot but have no idea how I got into it. Maybe somebody gave me my first one bc there were animals on the title and then I got into it and wanted to play the others? I was so little when I tried all of these games that nothing but "fun game cool animals" ran through my head at the time, and then they were parts of my childhood as I got older so. Being like, six, makes you much more easily entertained too, but my best friend also ran around in a tutu when we were kids and "boys like this, girls like this" wasn't as super hammered down on me as a kid so that probably helped too. Probably would never have glanced twice at harvest moon/sos as a teenager though. Honestly I would probably walk by the new fomt game nowadays if I didn't already know I liked the series, until somebody convinced me that it was a game series I definitely needed to try. 

My true love was always pokemon though. Pokemon was the coolest thing at my school/daycare when I was a kid, and honestly the only game I ever heard other kids talking about. One kid could "hack" and he had lv.100 shiny pokemon which made him the coolest kid I knew who played pokemon at the time.


----------



## KimiyoCake

Female~ though I wouldn't have played animal crossing if it wasn't for my friends who are male (actually majority of my friends are male... only a few female friends since childhood)


----------



## Jam86

i'm female, i only know 2 males that play animal crossing (to be fair i know like 5 people irl)
my brother and my sister's boyfriend play it

my brother got it because i watched that 30min ac video nintendo released last year and he noticed it and was surprisingly interested (he normally plays those ps4 realistic looking games) 
and my sister's boyfriend literally played it because my sister played it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I identify as a male.
i'm trans. And I have no friends list. =)


----------



## watercolorwish

Came back in 2021 to change my vote to non-binary and proud


----------



## Anj2k6

Non - binary gang rise up!
Back when I first made this account I identified as female, but I've come to terms with my identity more as the years went by :3

It's one of those things I always knew deep down, but my erm... upbringing always made me question it.


----------



## -Lumi-

I’m a female! 

It’s really nice seeing that there is a non binary option _and _the ability to change your vote. Just makes me happy to see it. Coming to terms with my sexuality took me a long time so I can only imagine figuring out your gender identity is complicated as well so being able to change your answer is really lovely


----------



## Neb

I changed my vote to non-binary since I recently came out as gender fluid!


----------



## chocopug

I'm a female


----------



## Dog

nonbinary and slightly proud!!! yeehaw! ☀

as was said earlier, big ups for making this a thing people can change their vote on.


----------



## xhyloh

mostly female ig?? i don't really care what pronouns ppl use for me tho


----------



## Toska

I'm a female!


----------



## OtakuTrash

Girl, and sometimes it may not feel like it ;w;


----------



## Felix Felicis

I'm a girl, for 'real' a non-binary but I feel very embarrassed considering myself like that as I don't want to be strange or annoying for people and I don't feel any pain about that but just... little bit confused even for me haha! 
I am what I am as I always say, maybe a bit peculiar but why not?


----------



## Merielle

Nonbinary girl here!  How much I feel like the girl part definitely varies, but I don't think I ever feel fully like a guy.  That being said, I'm fine with she, they, and he pronouns being used for me.


----------



## Faceless

Geez I've never realized how little men are on the forum. Not trying to spread male dominance or anything but #teammen


----------



## Living Fossil

Faceless said:


> Geez I've never realized how little men are on the forum. Not trying to spread male dominance or anything but #teammen


I don't think any of the men here are complaining the userbase is dominated by females haha. I was just more surprised how many people there are similar to my age, that is, being in their mid 20's.


----------



## The Foogle

Dude-itude gang! (yeah i'm a guy)

Also huh friends? What's that?

And of course women are getting all the attention from society while we guys are getting belittled more and more by the minute.... (i have no issues with women at all and there's no issue on the forum either do NOT misunderstand me, they're our pals too i just wish guys were appreciated like how about we get a history month too please)


----------



## duckykate

The Foogle said:


> Dude-itude gang! (yeah i'm a guy)
> 
> Also huh friends? What's that?
> 
> And of course women are getting all the attention from society while we guys are getting belittled more and more by the minute.... (i have no issues with women at all and there's no issue on the forum either do NOT misunderstand me, they're our pals too i just wish guys were appreciated like how about we get a history month too please)



and a white history month while we're at it /s


----------



## xara

i’m female.


----------



## DJ_Saidez

+1 for da boyz


----------



## tomatospooks666

non binary boy here, hehehe


----------



## DaisyFan

DaisyFan said:


> I'm non-binary feminine, specifically agender feminine.



Ok, I'm going to update this. I am still non-binary, but I am demigirl (half female and half agender)!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

now I wish I could revote lol

OH I CAN


----------



## artwis

Male


----------



## VanitasFan26

I feel little offended. I'm a guy and people often confuse my name as if I'm a "girl" when I'm not!


----------



## corncob

i'm nonbinary! probably a little closer to male than female in terms of identity, though i do still prefer feminine clothes and such.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27

I’m a girl.


----------



## Bobbo

Male.


----------



## smug villager

I'm nonbinary-masc. I don't have that many people on my friend's list since we have Dodo codes, but most of the people I've played with are women. Tried getting my boyfriend into the game but it isn't his vibe.


----------



## AustinTEG06

I wish this had a non confirming one so roper like me could have a bot in this.


----------



## Damn71

man here, no one on friends list tho lolol


----------



## peachmilke

i'm a girl and i've seen an even amount of girls and guys during my playtime!


----------



## Aminata

That's interesting but it's no surprise.
usually boys like violent games like fight or football even racing.
I've heard it said that animal crossing is a little girl's game. it's a shame these people are missing out on a great game!


----------



## Deleted member 157716

Animal Crossing: New Horizons brought a lot of new players to the series, and I think the ratio male/female is pretty equal, but I don't think this has always been this way. I think I have seen an near equal amount of of male and female players when trading on Nookazon.


----------



## Magus

I dont really like labels in general.

I use the pronouns He/Him. I am in a male body and I'm happy with it, I wouldn't change that.
But in my head it's more fluid, sometimes I relate more with female, sometimes more with male, but honestly a lot of time neither lol

I tend to have more female friends, I'm comfortable around them, but in the end gender is not an important factor for me in the friend department.


----------



## itsjustlew

Im non binary but I love that animal crossing isn't a gendered thing, its really diverse


----------



## Azzy

I'm a... thing. _Yeah._ That's my current identifier. Either that or three cats in a trench coat failing at being an adult human. I also accept any pronouns and tend to be more on the feminine side. 

Most of the people I play with or run into are female. Every male I used to play with seems to have quit TT_TT


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I'm female and I have notice there seems to be a high percentage of women on TBT.

Probably overall in the game it skews female, but, for example, on *ACC* I've noticed it's more even between the two (although because the website is still updating to 2.0 I mostly know this through talking through people, of course there are people who identity in other ways as well)


----------



## Blueskyy

I do amiibo card trading and I find that a significant amount of people I trade with are male, and I am as well. I know overall there’s more females in the community but it is a little surprising!


----------



## Weemaddz

Am female, funny enough I don't really have that many female friends, it's all mostly guys I game with


----------



## Anitagonist

I'm a male most my closest friends are female but I have quite a few male friends I'm close to as well as for those I play with? I only have 1 person added on my switch and it's my ex gf bc she wanted to play Mario Kart with me way back so I said why not and yeah only acnh "friend" I have is my sister XD


----------



## PoppyPumpkin

Female, though my friend list is pretty diverse. I have one male friend who plays ALL the time, the rest play but not as heavily as they do other games.


----------



## Khaotico

I'm a male. Never much minded whether my friends were male, female, or non-binary. I just like having people to play with.


----------



## Croconaw

I’m a female. I’d say most people I talk to on the forums are female.


----------



## ecstasy

i am genderfluid so it fluctuates alot lolol i dont mind any pronouns rlly
and most of the people i talk to here are girls for sure


----------



## CrossYuuki

I'm a male wow it's crazy how many females there are compared to males lol


----------



## paleogamer11

CrossYuuki said:


> I'm a male wow it's crazy how many females there are compared to males lol


Same here. As a male youth, when I saw the results, I was kinda astonished by the number of females being almost 3,000.


----------



## gigii

im a non-binary and i mainly identify as a female and i mainly play acnl w/ girls!! but irl im friends with boys its kinda weird lol


----------



## dawny

Girl here, but I do know my fair share of male players. Met a friend selling my villagers, and though you wouldn't find him on here, he loves this game.

Also used to play city folk with my little brother back when and he was a better player than I xD But but gonna get my boyfriend a switch as a present and introduce him to the animal crossing world, so another guy is going to join the fandom soon he does not have a choice


----------



## SierraMisst

I’m a girl, and on my friends list i have a friend who’s a girl and my boyfriend also plays


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Just came out as non-binary recently, in my opinion it doesn't matter the gender of a forum user, as long as they're nice. ^^


----------



## BrokenSanity

I am Non-binary and Agender.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Im a boy! I do not care if you are a boy or a girl! As long as you are kind and nice then we can be besties!! I wish I could be friends with everyone oneday!!!


----------



## CrazyMario64

WHAT THE F- 70% of people here are female I am one of the few males here ;-;


----------



## Croconaw

The results aren’t surprising. I’m a female (just present more masculine). I think it’s hard to tell strictly from a profile, though, like nothing about my aesthetic screams “female.”


----------



## CrazyMario64

Croconaw said:


> The results aren’t surprising. I’m a female (just present more masculine). I think it’s hard to tell strictly from a profile, though, like nothing about my aesthetic screams “female.”


To be honest I thought you were male XDDDD
While most of people here are female, it’s nice to know there are some male people here like me


----------



## BrokenSanity

The huge amount of female users here certainly isn't surprising, I seldom meet males in my life anyways...
What surprises me is the tiny amount of enbies here, only 2.1% people here are something else that isn't male nor female? Wow I feel so out of place being in that 2.1% I wonder how many of those people are actually active...


----------



## Midoriya

BrokenSanity said:


> The huge amount of female users here certainly isn't surprising, I seldom meet males in my life anyways...
> What surprises me is the tiny amount of enbies here, only 2.1% people here are something else that isn't male nor female? Wow I feel so out of place being in that 2.1% I wonder how many of those people are actually active...



That's most likely because the option to vote for non-binary wasn't added until later.  If it was present from the start, the poll would probably be _very _different.


----------



## TurnipBell20

I am female. From my own experience on here, I feel like most people are either male or non-binary. The poll says something completely different, lol.


----------



## Kamex

I'm male. I like that most people here are female, but it's nice that there are males who are a part of this community as well.


----------



## QueenCobra

I'm a lady. I play all kinds of games, but like a lot already pointed out, I gravitate towards casual games like Animal Crossing, Kirby, Miitopia, Cooking Mama, etc. 

"Ladies don't start fights, but they can finish them!" --Marie, The Aristocats


----------



## VanitasFan26

I'm male. Thats all I need to say.


----------



## NovariusHaze

Wow didn’t realize it was that big of a difference. Kinda felt like it was more equal for some reason. 
Also I’m male.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_!

I'm a female and I don't really care if you're a female or male, as long as you're kind and nice to everyone! We can be friends if you want!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

I’m female  I thought it was kind of an equal balance of males and females and it surprised me that the majority are actually female.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Ooh I just looked at the poll again after a while and I noticed some of the new members I recognize here are Non-binary :0


----------



## Drawdler

I’m bigender! AFAB.


----------



## K9Ike

im a male, not too surprised at the poll tbh. i expected more females ngl


----------



## Groovycat64

I don't recall if I ever made a post in here (though I've certainly voted a long time ago), I'm a male. The polls are more or less what I expected.


----------

